# The Hermès Mini Lindy Thread



## MccHmom

Saw these pictures online from the latest F/W collection, anyone may know about the price point? This is so adorable!!!


----------



## Lovebb12

It look great in the catalogue. Sorry not here to offer the price. I saw it on another HLover, it’s much smaller than I expected, and I stand for corrected, but the shoulder strap also looks shorter, so much so than than I expected. The person who carried it was definitely a petite size.

I would love to see this bag to appear on the ‘ you Hermés in action ‘ thread though! I sure the size will fit many petite girls.


----------



## bagidiotic

I thought there were already some discussions on this topic somewhere 
Very looking forward seeing this


----------



## Meta

Lovebb12 said:


> It look great in the catalogue. Sorry not here to offer the price. I saw it on another HLover, it’s much smaller than I expected, and I stand for corrected, but the shoulder strap also looks shorter, so much so than than I expected. The person who carried it was definitely a petite size.
> 
> I would love to see this bag to appear on the ‘ you Hermés in action ‘ thread though! I sure the size will fit many petite girls.


The bag that you saw is most likely a fake as this bag hasn't even gone into production yet.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> The bag that you saw is most likely a fake as this bag hasn't even gone into production yet.


Was going to say the same.


----------



## Lovebb12

weN84 said:


> The bag that you saw is most likely a fake as this bag hasn't even gone into production yet.



Only if the sales of Hermes doesn’t care and still as keen to serve her! Yes, I saw it in a Hermes boutique, when she was collecting her birkin, she was carrying the mini Lindy. And, yes, surely not to offense a long term customer sometimes the sales don’t want to point it out... actually some items we saw from fashion show is already in the boutiques too.

Which boutique? Sorry, there is really no point of answering this,I didn’t take a photo of her bag and it doesn’t matter whatever... hope someone will post her bag in action in the future, hope the OP will do if she buys one!

Happy shopping!


----------



## ntaher7

This looks so nice [emoji7][emoji7] I can’t find it anywhere tho boutique or online... how much should it be for and when is it doming out ? Anyone know ?


----------



## labellavita27

I’d like to know that too! Price and photos and release date?


----------



## StaceyLyn

weN84 said:


> The bag that you saw is most likely a fake as this bag hasn't even gone into production yet.


My SA says the mini Lindy's have been ordered by US Boutiques already and will arrive in coming months so Hermes is ramping up production as we discuss it.  On a related note, I've visited and purchased in boutiques around the globe and one thing I've noticed is the Asian Markets, especially Japan, are ahead of the inventory curve, vis-à-vis: they sometimes get new items before the Western Markets.  Somebody's got to be first, right? Perhaps this is how @Lovebb12 encountered a mini Lindy already?


----------



## DreamingPink

StaceyLyn said:


> My SA says the mini Lindy's have been ordered by US Boutiques already and will arrive in coming months so Hermes is ramping up production as we discuss it.  On a related note, I've visited and purchased in boutiques around the globe and one thing I've noticed is the Asian Markets, especially Japan, are ahead of the inventory curve, vis-à-vis: they sometimes get new items before the Western Markets.  Somebody's got to be first, right? Perhaps this is how @Lovebb12 encountered a mini Lindy already?



That's great news! Can't wait to see the mini Lindy in a few months
Thank you for your intel!
Did you SA know what colors it will come in?


----------



## StaceyLyn

MiniNavy said:


> That's great news! Can't wait to see the mini Lindy in a few months
> Thank you for your intel!
> Did you SA know what colors it will come in?


It's offered in a few bright colors and many of the classic colors.  I own four Lindy's already, all of them in "sensible" colors.  The idea of a mini in a bright color has me all wound up!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

StaceyLyn said:


> It's offered in a few bright colors and many of the classic colors.  I own four Lindy's already, all of them in "sensible" colors.  *The idea of a mini in a bright color has me all wound up!*!


Yes!


----------



## DreamingPink

StaceyLyn said:


> It's offered in a few bright colors and many of the classic colors.  I own four Lindy's already, all of them in "sensible" colors.  The idea of a mini in a bright color has me all wound up!!


How exciting!! I think I will want them all


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

This is the cutest little bag, love it!!!


----------



## kamquatt

I live in an Asian country, so I'm hoping it arrives on my shore (or a close neighbour's) soon enough! I am obsessed with the Lindy, and love small bags (my L30 seems a little big for me) so a mini Lindy is a dream come true.


----------



## Greentea

Will it be crossbody? So cute


----------



## jaz_o

StaceyLyn said:


> It's offered in a few bright colors and many of the classic colors.  I own four Lindy's already, all of them in "sensible" colors.  The idea of a mini in a bright color has me all wound up!!



Me, too!  I can't wait to try them when they arrive!


----------



## GoldFish8

chkpfbeliever said:


> oh boy !!  Lindys are getting to be a like Bolide that is priced out of range.


Wondering if they are doing that so that when they produce the mini-Lindy they can still charge a pretty high price


----------



## chkpfbeliever

GoldFish8 said:


> Wondering if they are doing that so that when they produce the mini-Lindy they can still charge a pretty high price


----------



## fineprint

GoldFish8 said:


> Wondering if they are doing that so that when they produce the mini-Lindy they can still charge a pretty high price



My SA said the mini-lindy should be priced around US$6000-6500...  not sure if she knew or if she was guesstimating as the mini bolide is US$5000+.


----------



## surfchick

My SM said she ordered as many as possible and in every color at podium and we should see it in our store in a few months.  She really liked the mini even though she is not a big fan of the Lindy.  Perfect for me since I  all of my L's!


----------



## kelly7

My SA today told me the mini Lindy comes in the Classical colors and in a dark blue, dark green, Anemone and Rose Ete.
The price about 4250.-Euro.


----------



## grnbri

Does anyone have the dimensions of this cutie?


----------



## Monique1004

kelly7 said:


> My SA today told me the mini Lindy comes in the Classical colors and in a dark blue, dark green, Anemone and Rose Ete.
> The price about 4250.-Euro.



OMG! Anemone!


----------



## Pokie607

Greentea said:


> Will it be crossbody? So cute


I hope so!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Spoke to my SM today,  she has ordered black, rose d ete, anemone, the new red rouge de cour?  A new blue very pale think she said blu Jordan?  And a dark blue.  Got to decide what one I want my name put down for!!  HELP!!


----------



## DreamingPink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Spoke to my SM today,  she has ordered black, rose d ete, anemone, the new red rouge de cour?  A new blue very pale think she said blu Jordan?  And a dark blue.  Got to decide what one I want my name put down for!!  HELP!!



Congratulations!
The new blue sounds interesting but you can't go wrong with any color
Did your SM mention when is the approximate arrival time, any green color by any chance? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Spoke to my SM today,  she has ordered black, rose d ete, anemone, the new red rouge de cour?  A new blue very pale think she said blu Jordan?  And a dark blue.  Got to decide what one I want my name put down for!!  HELP!!


I wonder if she said Bleu du Nord.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I worry that the strap maybe too long.  Wondering why the models were holding it instead of showing off as crossbody.  I'll ask my SA to see if one can be reserved.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

surfchick said:


> My SM said she ordered as many as possible and in every color at podium and we should see it in our store in a few months.  She really liked the mini even though she is not a big fan of the Lindy.  Perfect for me since I  all of my L's!


Can you find out about the price and the colors from your SA? TIA.


----------



## surfchick

chkpfbeliever said:


> Can you find out about the price and the colors from your SA? TIA.


I know I asked about the price. I kind of remember hearing $5k range.  I remember thinking that's cheap compared to the $7k for the L26's.  (Yes that's how ridiculous my thinking is when it comes to Hermes ). Will ask for colors and more accurate price this time! But wont make it there until Friday. We are getting some bad weather soon and I dont plan to leave the house until it blows over!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

acrowcounted said:


> I wonder if she said Bleu du Nord.


Yep that was the blue!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

MiniNavy said:


> Congratulations!
> The new blue sounds interesting but you can't go wrong with any color
> Did your SM mention when is the approximate arrival time, any green color by any chance? TIA!


She didn’t order any greens,  doesn’t mean it will not come in green, generally she doesn’t order much in greens or yellows. Didn’t ask when they would arrive, Hermes time seems different from ours LOL


----------



## DreamingPink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> She didn’t order any greens,  doesn’t mean it will not come in green, generally she doesn’t order much in greens or yellows. Didn’t ask when they would arrive, Hermes time seems different from ours LOL


Thank you for your intel!
Maybe the green one won’t be too popular so it will be easy for me to locate one 
Let us know what color you decided to get


----------



## Suncatcher

I was done buying H bags after I have amassed a collection of over 20 H bags but I am making an exception for the mini Lindy. I am not a mini type of bag person and happily passed over on the mini B and K trend that has been the rage over the last couple of years but this mini Lindy looks like it will actually hold all the things I need to carry in my life. I too hope it is crossbody wearable.


----------



## bagidiotic

MrsJDS said:


> I was done buying H bags after I have amassed a collection of over 20 H bags but I am making an exception for the mini Lindy. I am not a mini type of bag person and happily passed over on the mini B and K trend that has been the rage over the last couple of years but this mini Lindy looks like it will actually hold all the things I need to carry in my life. I too hope it is crossbody wearable.


Welcome back


----------



## msPing

I’m so intrigued by this little mini lindy, since lindy is such a unique and special bag.
Anyways, I inquired about it and was told the following colours were ordered for our boutique
Black, gold, etoupe, rouge, anemone in gold hardware 
Rose ete and gold in palladium hardware

Def put myself down for one!!!!! Can’t wait to see them in person.


----------



## cherylc

omg rose ete!! i keep following this thread to see when it will be released. i want one so badly! i just got a L30 in etoupe last fall and kind of wished i waited if i had known they were coming out with this one. $5k does seems kind of low compared to the price of the regular sized lindys. i guess we can hope!

ETA: so i looked at the pics from the runway shows again, the strap looks a little short for cross body. i was hoping that you could wear this cross body! hmm..


----------



## surfchick

chkpfbeliever said:


> Can you find out about the price and the colors from your SA? TIA.


The SM had the day off so I didn't get any information.  My SA didn't really know a lot either. She thought it was in the $6k range.  No information on the colors either.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

So went back into look at the colours ordered again,  black, anemone, rose ete, rouge de cour, blue de nord and then just deep blue?   Picked the rouge de cour with GHW,  price £4230.  No date for when they come.


----------



## VietCatholicMom

These mini Lindys are just too cute. I’m wondering if there were any mod shots worn as a crossbody?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Bumping this thread... any knowledgeable tpf’er has intel on whether it can be worn cross body?


----------



## dmuss

I was just in a Hermes store in Vegas buying a Lindy 30 (Etoupe with GHW, I am in love), and my SA told me that the mini Lindy would indeed be able to be worn crossbody.  He also told me they might be around a year away from getting them in store.


----------



## bagidiotic

dmuss said:


> I was just in a Hermes store in Vegas buying a Lindy 30 (Etoupe with GHW, I am in love), and my SA told me that the mini Lindy would indeed be able to be worn crossbody.  He also told me they might be around a year away from getting them in store.


Indeed great news


----------



## cherylc

dmuss said:


> I was just in a Hermes store in Vegas buying a Lindy 30 (Etoupe with GHW, I am in love), and my SA told me that the mini Lindy would indeed be able to be worn crossbody.  He also told me they might be around a year away from getting them in store.



glad it’s cross body but that means we need to wait till next year until they are in stock? sad!! was hoping they would be released this year.


----------



## LindyLindy

I tried one in Rose Pourpre last month; straight out of the window.  Adorable little bag and such a fun colour.  While I was thinking it over it was snapped up by another customer


----------



## LindyLindy

Strap is not long enough to wear cross body.


----------



## LindyLindy

cherylc said:


> glad it’s cross body but that means we need to wait till next year until they are in stock? sad!! was hoping they would be released this year.



They are already available in stores - in Australia at least. Tried one last month.

Same price as the MM Garden Party.


----------



## StaceyLyn

LindyLindy said:


> They are already available in stores - in Australia at least. Tried one last month.
> 
> Same price as the MM Garden Party.


Wow, the mini Lindy costs about $3800?  I hope you're right because that seems low given the other similar mini bags (Plume II's and Bolides) are in the high $5000's to $6000 ranges.  What a treat if the mini Lindy is *only* about $4000 after taxes! LOL!  Thanks for the intel.


----------



## xiaoxiao

LindyLindy said:


> Strap is not long enough to wear cross body.



I was thinking it might not look a bit ackward, even if I did.... did the base look wide for cross body?


----------



## xiaoxiao

LindyLindy said:


> They are already available in stores - in Australia at least. Tried one last month.
> 
> Same price as the MM Garden Party.



Oh man I hope you remember correctly!!! It would be such good news.


----------



## LindyLindy

Well you better not quote me on that, it was last month and my memory isn't so precise now.  I do remember comparing the two, walking around the store to think about it and it had sold when I returned (to a gorgeous girl who it looked perfect on).  I came home with the 36 Garden Party instead so the day was not lost


----------



## QuelleFromage

LindyLindy said:


> They are already available in stores - in Australia at least. Tried one last month.
> 
> Same price as the MM Garden Party.


MM or PM (36) Garden Party?


----------



## LindyLindy

The 36 MM.  PM is 'Petite'? Or do I have that backwards?


----------



## jyyanks

Wow that’s so ‘reasonable’. Lol my definition of reasonable has certainly changed since I discovered H!!!  Wonder when they will arrive on the States.


----------



## jaz_o

LindyLindy said:


> I tried one in Rose Pourpre last month; straight out of the window.  Adorable little bag and such a fun colour.  While I was thinking it over it was snapped up by another customer





LindyLindy said:


> They are already available in stores - in Australia at least. Tried one last month.
> 
> Same price as the MM Garden Party.



Thanks for the intel!  I'm very curious to see it and I hope they'll have it in Paris in two months!  I think someone mentioned earlier about ordered one for £4,230.  However, GP 36 costs £2,590. [emoji848]


----------



## jaz_o

LindyLindy said:


> The 36 MM.  PM is 'Petite'? Or do I have that backwards?



36 is MM and 30 is TPM. [emoji4]


----------



## LindyLindy

GP 36 in Australia currently costs $5,000 AUD.  

PM - Petite
GM - Grand
MM - Medium
TPM - Tiny Petite.

That's my method for remembering the differing sizes but is it correct?  Would someone please be able to confirm?


----------



## missD

Can’t wait to see modeling pictures!!!


----------



## missD

I’m really concerned how it’s going look if it’s not able to be worn cross body like the other poster mentioned. 

Anyone see modeling pics in Instagram so far?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

missD said:


> I’m really concerned how it’s going look if it’s not able to be worn cross body like the other poster mentioned.
> 
> Anyone see modeling pics in Instagram so far?


From the runaway photo, it looks like it can be worn crossbody but like the mini Kelly, the way it hang may depend on the owner's height.  But looking at the shape of the Lindy, I'm more concerned on the overall look and style of the bag.  It is meant to look like a fortune cookie and I find it odd to have the handles stand up.  It is like hanging a mini load of bread.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LindyLindy said:


> The 36 MM.  PM is 'Petite'? Or do I have that backwards?


Australia generally have higher prices than the rest of the world and probably comparable to Japan.  I doubt the mini Lindy, given the complexity of the shape will not be as comparable as the mini Bolide in price.


----------



## cherylc

chkpfbeliever said:


> From the runaway photo, it looks like it can be worn crossbody but like the mini Kelly, the way it hang may depend on the owner's height.  But looking at the shape of the Lindy, I'm more concerned on the overall look and style of the bag.  It is meant to look like a fortune cookie and I find it odd to have the handles stand up.  It is like hanging a mini load of bread.



it’s so funny, i was thinking the exact same thing today! that if it’s worn cross body the shape might look strange. but at the same time i’m hoping it can be worn cross body since that’s more practical. guess we just need to keep waiting!


----------



## surfchick

So I finally was able to confirm the price of the mini Lindy in Clemence -  $6100. I only asked about colors in GHW. My store ordered:  Rouge de Coeur, Etain, Etoupe. Noir, Ebene, Vert B(ouchxx?) (something like that couldn't find the name in the color reference thread), Deep blue (this is the name on the ipad), Gold, and Jaune Ambre.  There might be one more I am missing.


----------



## Meta

surfchick said:


> So I finally was able to confirm the price of the mini Lindy in Clemence -  $6100. I only asked about colors in GHW. My store ordered:  Rouge de Coeur, Etain, Etoupe. Noir, Ebene, Vert B(ouchxx?) (something like that couldn't find the name in the color reference thread), Deep blue (this is the name on the ipad), Gold, and Jaune Ambre.  There might be one more I am missing.


Deep Blue and Vert B are new colors coming for FW19. Like you I didn't take note of the exact spelling for it. From my understanding it's a green like Vert Verone/Vert Vertigo.


----------



## surfchick

Meta said:


> Deep Blue and Vert B are new colors coming for FW19. Like you I didn't take note of the exact spelling for it. From my understanding it's a green like Vert Verone/Vert Vertigo.


Another blue! Not sure I need to be tempted by yet another Hermes blue!


----------



## nanazhou1230

surfchick said:


> So I finally was able to confirm the price of the mini Lindy in Clemence -  $6100. I only asked about colors in GHW. My store ordered:  Rouge de Coeur, Etain, Etoupe. Noir, Ebene, Vert B(ouchxx?) (something like that couldn't find the name in the color reference thread), Deep blue (this is the name on the ipad), Gold, and Jaune Ambre.  There might be one more I am missing.


Thanks for sharing! Do you happen to know when it will be available? Can't wait to see!


----------



## nicole0612

surfchick said:


> So I finally was able to confirm the price of the mini Lindy in Clemence -  $6100. I only asked about colors in GHW. My store ordered:  Rouge de Coeur, Etain, Etoupe. Noir, Ebene, Vert B(ouchxx?) (something like that couldn't find the name in the color reference thread), Deep blue (this is the name on the ipad), Gold, and Jaune Ambre.  There might be one more I am missing.



Thank you for the info! A member had posted previously that it may come in Anemone as well, do you remember if this color was mentioned?


----------



## surfchick

nanazhou1230 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Do you happen to know when it will be available? Can't wait to see!


My SA guessed September for the US.


----------



## surfchick

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the info! A member had posted previously that it may come in Anemone as well, do you remember if this color was mentioned?


Sorry I don't remember seeing Anemone on the GHW list. But it could be one of the PHW options. I didn't ask to see any of those colors.


----------



## nicole0612

surfchick said:


> Sorry I don't remember seeing Anemone on the GHW list. But it could be one of the PHW options. I didn't ask to see any of those colors.



Thanks again!


----------



## nanazhou1230

surfchick said:


> My SA guessed September for the US.


Thanks!


----------



## MyCasualObsession

Spoke to my SA, she quoted $6500 in CA.


----------



## surfchick

MyCasualObsession said:


> Spoke to my SA, she quoted $6500 in CA.


Very strange. I thought US had same prices but I guess not.  Or maybe they changed the price from the time I saw the price on my SA's ipad two weeks to now. You never know with Hermes!


----------



## nicole0612

surfchick said:


> Very strange. I thought US had same prices but I guess not.  Or maybe they changed the price from the time I saw the price on my SA's ipad two weeks to now. You never know with Hermes!



I had the same question/thought process...it looks like the poster is in California, so I think she means US prices (CA meaning California, not Canada) [emoji28]


----------



## Ana_bananas

For the ladies/gents in Canada... i think i heard $7500 Cad. There’s also a bit of a wait list already for the mini Lindy.


----------



## fatcat2523

Ana_bananas said:


> For the ladies/gents in Canada... i think i heard $7500 Cad. There’s also a bit of a wait list already for the mini Lindy.



I heard $7,700 in Canada as well. So far I heard Gold, black, etoupe and some shade of purple color


----------



## akakai

o m g... I am trying to go for classics like B & K at the moment but this bag is seriously too cute. I may have to ask my SA about this...


----------



## MyCasualObsession

nicole0612 said:


> I had the same question/thought process...it looks like the poster is in California, so I think she means US prices (CA meaning California, not Canada) [emoji28]


Yes, CA, Beverly Hills to be precise


----------



## MyCasualObsession

MyCasualObsession said:


> Spoke to my SA, she quoted $6500 in CA.


So sorry, I just reconfirmed with my SA, it is actually $6100 in the US. Thx.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mini Lindy's on the right hand side. They have my name all over them


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Mini Lindy's on the right hand side. They have my name all over them
> 
> View attachment 4408958


So cute! 

What really caught my eye is the teeny tiny Kelly in the center though.  That can't be a 20, right?  OT, I know, but if it's something smaller, anyone know the details?


----------



## StaceyLyn

leechiyong said:


> So cute!
> 
> What really caught my eye is the teeny tiny Kelly in the center though.  That can't be a 20, right?  OT, I know, but if it's something smaller, anyone know the details?


Read somewhere in another thread that It is a tiny Kelly bag charm. It’s a fully-functioning teeny, tiny Kelly. Can only imagine what it’ll cost!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Addicted to bags said:


> Mini Lindy's on the right hand side. They have my name all over them
> 
> View attachment 4408958


I wonder what leathers will be offered? Crossing my fingers...c’mon evercolor anemone!!!!


----------



## leechiyong

StaceyLyn said:


> Read somewhere in another thread that It is a tiny Kelly bag charm. It’s a fully-functioning teeny, tiny Kelly. Can only imagine what it’ll cost!


Thank you for the tip!  I searched for Kelly Charm from this and found it.  I can only imagine how hard it will be to get my hands on too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## nicole0612

leechiyong said:


> Thank you for the tip!  I searched for Kelly Charm from this and found it.  I can only imagine how hard it will be to get my hands on too!



According to @Meta it will be several thousand for the Kelly Sellier bag charm and also be available in some exotics.


----------



## nicole0612

StaceyLyn said:


> I wonder what leathers will be offered? Crossing my fingers...c’mon evercolor anemone!!!!



I am dying for this bag in anemone as well!


----------



## Addicted to bags

nicole0612 said:


> I am dying for this bag in anemone as well!



Me three!


----------



## Meta

StaceyLyn said:


> I wonder what leathers will be offered? Crossing my fingers...c’mon evercolor anemone!!!!





nicole0612 said:


> I am dying for this bag in anemone as well!





Addicted to bags said:


> Me three!


Anemone will be coming in Swift. It'll be available in ghw and also phw if I'm not mistaken. 

Mini Lindys will be available in Clemence and Swift.


----------



## 1gunro

Meta said:


> Anemone will be coming in Swift. It'll be available in ghw and also phw if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Mini Lindys will be available in Clemence and Swift.


Omg!! Swift!! One of my favorite leathers! Can’t wait to see one in person! Anyone have the dimensions on it? Sorry if I missed that info on this thread! Sleep deprived!!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Meta said:


> Anemone will be coming in Swift. It'll be available in ghw and also phw if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Mini Lindys will be available in Clemence and Swift.


Fabulous!  Swift and evercolor are interchangeable in my book. Thanks for the heads up @Meta!


----------



## StaceyLyn

nicole0612 said:


> I am dying for this bag in anemone as well!


You go for clemence, I'll go for swift!  Divide and conquer!


----------



## nicole0612

StaceyLyn said:


> You go for clemence, I'll go for swift!  Divide and conquer!



My #1 choice would be anemone in clemence so I would gladly agree, but from Meta’s kind info post it sounds like anemone will only be in swift


----------



## StaceyLyn

nicole0612 said:


> My #1 choice would be anemone in clemence so I would gladly agree, but from Meta’s kind info post it sounds like anemone will only be in swift


Oh, I read her response to my evercolor hopes to mean “it will come in swift as well as clemence, like all the other mini Lindy’s”
I bet you and I would both be happy w/ anemone in either leather, tho!


----------



## nicole0612

StaceyLyn said:


> Oh, I read her response to my evercolor hopes to mean “it will come in swift as well as clemence, like all the other mini Lindy’s”
> I bet you and I would both be happy w/ anemone in either leather, tho!



You are absolutely right about that! Its such a fun offering and anemone is one of my all-time favorite colors.


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Me three!



Anemone is my 1st choice color for this bag as well followed by any dark brown. If it only comes in swift then it will be my 1st swift bag. Can’t wait......


----------



## StaceyLyn

Monique1004 said:


> Anemone is my 1st choice color for this bag as well followed by any dark brown. If it only comes in swift then it will be my 1st swift bag. Can’t wait......


I have 3 Swift Lindy's.  The leather is great! It expresses the colors so vividly.  You'll like Swift, I'm sure.


----------



## Summerof89

LindyLindy said:


> They are already available in stores - in Australia at least. Tried one last month.
> 
> Same price as the MM Garden Party.



So Australia has them? Was it the melb or syd store? I’m shocked that we have them or had one.


----------



## nicole0612

I can’t wait to see IRL photos when they come out!


----------



## sharon1017

Thanks for everyone sharing the price and color here. I have asked my SA since the day they released this adorable bag. Last week, my SA told me the bag should come in the store in June in U.S.. Let's wait and see if it is the truth.


----------



## Addicted to bags

sharon1017 said:


> Thanks for everyone sharing the price and color here. I have asked my SA since the day they released this adorable bag. Last week, my SA told me the bag should come in the store in June in U.S.. Let's wait and see if it is the truth.


June?!?  That would be amazing!!


----------



## sharon1017

I know~ sounds amazing!! I was in the store and discussed about which bag I should buy, and my SA told me the great news and asked me wait for more time to see the mini lindy first.


Addicted to bags said:


> June?!?  That would be amazing!!


I know!! I am excited, too. Cross finger to get this cutie ASAP!!!


----------



## revangelina

Has this mini Lindy been released in Paris alr?


----------



## QuelleFromage

There was a mini Lindy at Madison last week in the metallic gold color.


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> There was a mini Lindy at Madison last week in the metallic gold color.



Noooooooooooo omg!!! That’s amazing!!! So so glad metallic is back!


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiaoxiao said:


> Noooooooooooo omg!!! That’s amazing!!! So so glad metallic is back!


It was super cute and I am not even a Lindy fan! Might still be there


----------



## neverfull3

Please pictures!


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> It was super cute and I am not even a Lindy fan! Might still be there



Oh I wish! I miss the Madison store so much. THey truly have the best stock and the sales are fantastic!


----------



## sf_newyorker

QuelleFromage said:


> It was super cute and I am not even a Lindy fan! Might still be there


 I went to pick up some fragrances and hoped to catch a glimpse. Sadly, it’s no longer there.


----------



## Angelian

Credit IG yanatakemami


----------



## tlamdang08

Angelian said:


> View attachment 4449840
> 
> 
> Credit IG yanatakemami



Last night I wanted Lindy  26  but my SA suggested me to wait for a few more weeks because he wanted me to try on this mini first . 
It is adorable, but .... since I want to use Lindy26 for travel... hummm, but this is so cuteeeee....
Thanks for the picture up-close....


----------



## Meta

Mini Lindy in Anemone phw in press pic. (credit: Instagram: milkxtaiwan and et.fashion)


----------



## nicole0612

Meta said:


> Mini Lindy in Anemone phw in press pic. (credit: Instagram: milkxtaiwan)
> View attachment 4454548


Thank you! How convenient that my birthday is next week


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Mini Lindy in Anemone phw in press pic. (credit: Instagram: milkxtaiwan and et.fashion)
> View attachment 4454548
> 
> View attachment 4454583
> View attachment 4454582
> View attachment 4454584


So funny how it looks like Rose Pourpre in most of the lighting and rarely like anemone. Do we think it’s tadelakt leather?


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> So funny how it looks like Rose Pourpre in most of the lighting and rarely like anemone. Do we think it’s tadelakt leather?


From what I know, it's Swift. I posted about that back here.


----------



## gagabag

So smooshy!
It looks a bit metallic on the photos, I bet it’s just the lighting. Can’t wait to see this irl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

Meta said:


> Mini Lindy in Anemone phw in press pic. (credit: Instagram: milkxtaiwan and et.fashion)
> View attachment 4454548
> 
> View attachment 4454583
> View attachment 4454582
> View attachment 4454584


We really need action/ mods pics esp to answer the crossbody question. This is really pretty, thanks for posting.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Angelian said:


> View attachment 4449840
> 
> 
> Credit IG yanatakemami





Meta said:


> Mini Lindy in Anemone phw in press pic. (credit: Instagram: milkxtaiwan and et.fashion)
> View attachment 4454548
> 
> View attachment 4454583
> View attachment 4454582
> View attachment 4454584



Thanks for posting ladies  sooooo cute, want one!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Just seen my SA’s new book and the description on the mini Lindy says that the strap can be used shoulder or cross body.  Unfortunately it doesn’t say how skinny you have to be to use it this way


----------



## tlamdang08

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Just seen my SA’s new book and the description on the mini Lindy says that the strap can be used shoulder or cross body.  Unfortunately it doesn’t say how skinny you have to be to use it this way


hihihi You are funny


----------



## periogirl28

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Just seen my SA’s new book and the description on the mini Lindy says that the strap can be used shoulder or cross body.  Unfortunately it doesn’t say how skinny you have to be to use it this way


Ok thanks so much, it should work for me then.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Just seen my SA’s new book and the description on the mini Lindy says that the strap can be used shoulder or cross body.  Unfortunately it doesn’t say how skinny you have to be to use it this way



 darn it. I am not holding my breath for that one.


----------



## Phiona88

Does anyone know how many cm the mini Lindy is?


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Does anyone have an idea what pricing may be like??


----------



## Meta

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Does anyone have an idea what pricing may be like??


Please read the second and third page where prices are mentioned.


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Meta said:


> Please read the second and third page where prices are mentioned.


I'm sorry! Referred back


----------



## HESAF

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Does anyone have an idea what pricing may be like??


According to my SA, it's $6,100 USD


----------



## HESAF

Phiona88 said:


> Does anyone know how many cm the mini Lindy is?


If I remember correctly, my SA said 19cm x 12.5cm x 9.5cm


----------



## tramcaro

Meta said:


> Mini Lindy in Anemone phw in press pic. (credit: Instagram: milkxtaiwan and et.fashion)
> View attachment 4454548
> 
> View attachment 4454583
> View attachment 4454582
> View attachment 4454584



I have always liked the Lindy, but even size 26 is bulky for me to wear on shoulder.  I’m excited to see how the mini Lindy looks on me, and this one is gorgeous!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I saw these pics on the other forum. I think I’m sold.









What do you think?


----------



## xiaoxiao

luzdetaiwan said:


> I saw these pics on the other forum. I think I’m sold.
> View attachment 4469420
> 
> View attachment 4469419
> 
> View attachment 4469422
> 
> View attachment 4469421
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Oh the strap looks longer than I thought!!! If the strap fits for a cross body for 5’8 then I am sold!


----------



## Phiona88

luzdetaiwan said:


> What do you think?



Super cute!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh the strap looks longer than I thought!!! If the strap fits for a cross body for 5’8 then I am sold!


It looks not that “tiny” in these photos!! As for your height, you definitely need to try. 



Phiona88 said:


> Super cute!


I’m melted.


----------



## tlamdang08

Has anyone been offered mini Lyndy in the US yet?
My store will have them come at the end of July but I can't wait anymore.


----------



## QuelleFromage

tlamdang08 said:


> Has anyone been offered mini Lyndy in the US yet?
> My store will have them come at the end of July but I can't wait anymore.


Yes, including me here . Very cute bag.


----------



## tramcaro

luzdetaiwan said:


> I saw these pics on the other forum. I think I’m sold.
> View attachment 4469420
> 
> View attachment 4469419
> 
> View attachment 4469422
> 
> View attachment 4469421
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Does the bag no longer have outer pockets?  It looks like the seam outside is shown shut.


----------



## Meta

tramcaro said:


> Does the bag no longer have outer pockets?  It looks like the seam outside is shown shut.


It is not. The deck of cards shown are 2.5" x 3.5". The mini Lindy below (Bordeaux in Swift) was sent as a press item to a blogger. (credit: BagaholicBoy) 


And yes, it can be worn crossbody.


----------



## LadyCupid

Mini Lindy


----------



## tramcaro

Meta said:


> It is not. The deck of cards shown are 2.5" x 3.5". The mini Lindy below (Bordeaux in Swift) was sent as a press item to a blogger. (credit: BagaholicBoy)
> View attachment 4477778
> 
> And yes, it can be worn crossbody.
> View attachment 4477787



It’s worth the wait!


----------



## candypoo

Anyone knows the strap drop? I'm only 5ft short. Not sure will the strap be too long..


----------



## pinkorchid20

candypoo said:


> Anyone knows the strap drop? I'm only 5ft short. Not sure will the strap be too long..


Sorry I did not measure it but was able to try it yesterday in the store (trunk show) - I am 5.2 on good days and crossbody it sat on my hip comfortably. I don’t think it will be too long with your height.


----------



## Emerson

I hope it’s alright to share this photo on this thread. If not, mod please delete post! 

Laura Dern with a mini lindy with Bradley Cooper? 





pinkorchid20 said:


> Sorry I did not measure it but was able to try it yesterday in the store (trunk show) - I am 5.2 on good days and crossbody it sat on my hip comfortably. I don’t think it will be too long with your height.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Emerson said:


> I hope it’s alright to share this photo on this thread. If not, mod please delete post!
> 
> Laura Dern with a mini lindy with Bradley Cooper?
> 
> View attachment 4491503


Looks good on her and I believe she's tall!


----------



## Julide

Meta said:


> It is not. The deck of cards shown are 2.5" x 3.5". The mini Lindy below (Bordeaux in Swift) was sent as a press item to a blogger. (credit: BagaholicBoy)
> View attachment 4477778
> 
> And yes, it can be worn crossbody.
> View attachment 4477787


So H now sends influencers items? I thought they were against freebies?


----------



## Yoshi1296

I need a new crossbody and im confused about whether i want a constance or this mini lindy! or save my money and get an evelyn tpm


----------



## Meta

Julide said:


> So H now sends influencers items? I thought they were against freebies?


It's to generate hype, a marketing strategy that they seemed to have now employed. That said, the influencers don't get to keep the item. They're returned back to H. It's like a test drive. Other brands just hand out merchandise as freebies in the name of marketing. I hope H never goes down that path.


----------



## Fish_in_a_Bag

I’m confused as well. The mini Lindy is the first H bag that I am seriously considering; but without an extensive purchase history and living in a competitive city, I just don’t know if it’s even worth it to try to go after it...


----------



## acrowcounted

Fish_in_a_Bag said:


> I’m confused as well. The mini Lindy is the first H bag that I am seriously considering; but without an extensive purchase history and living in a competitive city, I just don’t know if it’s even worth it to try to go after it...


If you like it, all you can do is let your SA know. Hopefully, they will give you some estimation for the likelihood of you successfully acquiring it.


----------



## tlamdang08

Yoshi1296 said:


> I need a new crossbody and im confused about whether i want a constance or this mini lindy! or save my money and get an evelyn tpm


Get three and Ban yourself for awhile 
j/k I think Mini lindy is more spaces and fun than the other two in my point of view
Good luck on deciding


----------



## Julide

Meta said:


> It's to generate hype, a marketing strategy that they seemed to have now employed. That said, the influencers don't get to keep the item. They're returned back to H. It's like a test drive. Other brands just hand out merchandise as freebies in the name of marketing. I hope H never goes down that path.


Thank you for the clarification I had hoped they wouldn’t do anything like this but. A sign of the times changing.


----------



## candypoo

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sorry I did not measure it but was able to try it yesterday in the store (trunk show) - I am 5.2 on good days and crossbody it sat on my hip comfortably. I don’t think it will be too long with your height.


Hahaha your cute! 5.2 on good days! Thanks for the info! Obviously I don't need it but I definitely want it


----------



## pinkorchid20

candypoo said:


> Hahaha your cute! 5.2 on good days! Thanks for the info! Obviously I don't need it but I definitely want it


Not that I would be in need of a mini bag but seeing it in real life convinced me that it is a much more practical bag than I thought as it can fit quite a lot. It’s one of those bags that cheers you up when you see it


----------



## Celestial RDH

Saw more pictures on another website and the credits go to @bikini_and_pretzels.
Already talked to my SS, she said she will let me know what colors to choose from once they have the shipment. Yeah! Super excited. I have been looking for a practical yet cute crossbody mini bag for a long time, from mini Constance, to mini Kelly, mini Evelyn, even other brands. I think mini Lindy might have been the winner! Can't wait to meet this little cutie in person. Hopefully soooon! =D


----------



## pinkorchid20

Celestial RDH said:


> Saw more pictures on another website and the credits go to @bikini_and_pretzels.
> Already talked to my SS, she said she will let me know what colors to choose from once they have the shipment. Yeah! Super excited. I have been looking for a practical yet cute crossbody mini bag for a long time, from mini Constance, to mini Kelly, mini Evelyn, even other brands. I think mini Lindy might have been the winner! Can't wait to meet this little cutie in person. Hopefully soooon! =D
> View attachment 4492858
> View attachment 4492860


That was the trunk show in Munich (with me in the background  ) - Deep Blue with GHW. Lovely lady who tried it on and was much smarter in taking mod shots than I was


----------



## phxbenzdriver

MyCasualObsession said:


> So sorry, I just reconfirmed with my SA, it is actually $6100 in the US. Thx.


I was told $6,100 to $6,500 US depending on the leather so both of your numbers 2re correct.


----------



## miriam_y

phxbenzdriver said:


> I was told $6,100 to $6,500 US depending on the leather so both of your numbers 2re correct.


Do you know what kind of leathers it will come in?


----------



## Celestial RDH

pinkorchid20 said:


> That was the trunk show in Munich (with me in the background  ) - Deep Blue with GHW. Lovely lady who tried it on and was much smarter in taking mod shots than I was
> 
> View attachment 4492971


I'm the same, never feel comfortable taking pictures in Hermes stores.  I hope my boutique will have trunk shows in the future.


----------



## Aunt Pigpig

so cute it is


----------



## disappeared

Meta said:


> It's to generate hype, a marketing strategy that they seemed to have now employed. That said, the influencers don't get to keep the item. They're returned back to H. It's like a test drive. Other brands just hand out merchandise as freebies in the name of marketing. I hope H never goes down that path.


How do we know it’s sent back?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Meta said:


> It's to generate hype, a marketing strategy that they seemed to have now employed. That said, the influencers don't get to keep the item. They're returned back to H. It's like a test drive. Other brands just hand out merchandise as freebies in the name of marketing. I hope H never goes down that path.


If H is going to send any product to an influencer, I'm glad it's the bagholic boy. I perused his social media and it seems like his verticals are dedicated to bags the way purseblog is. His website is very objective and is meant to educate vs the regular fashion influencers who are more subjective by posting personal stuff. 

In response to @disappeared, it's usually via the marketing team and you know the item is a loan. Sometimes they make you sign a contract to ensure the products' safe return. The loaned items are usually worth at least 2k+, so they're often designer brands. I've had many brands offer to loan me their items to shoot. Personally, I don't support it because I don't think influencers should pretend to own the items. Hope this answers your question! TLDR; you're contractually obligated to return them.


----------



## phxbenzdriver

miriam_y said:


> Do you know what kind of leathers it will come in?


Unfortunately, I don't. Sorry.


----------



## CocoLover27

I just got an email from my SA that they will get mini Lindy and she’s reserving it for  
me in blue nuit gold hardware . She will let me know as soon as it arrive . I’m still not decided yet , I need to try it in person .


----------



## jyyanks

CocoLover27 said:


> I just got an email from my SA that they will get mini Lindy and she’s reserving it for
> me in blue nuit gold hardware . She will let me know as soon as it arrive . I’m still not decided yet , I need to try it in person .



How exciting!  Please take lots of mod pics and let us know what you think.


----------



## Phiona88

CocoLover27 said:


> I just got an email from my SA that they will get mini Lindy and she’s reserving it for
> me in blue nuit gold hardware . She will let me know as soon as it arrive . I’m still not decided yet , I need to try it in person .



How exciting! Did your SA mention the leather?


----------



## Meta

miriam_y said:


> Do you know what kind of leathers it will come in?





Phiona88 said:


> How exciting! Did your SA mention the leather?



I had mention previously in an earlier post the answer to this question. 

Also, my guess is Bleu Nuit would be in Clemence.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Mini Lindy in clemence is $6,100

_Clemence GHW colors:_
Etoupe
Bleu Nuit
Havane
Noir
Jaune Ambre
Deep Blue (new fall color)
Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
Sesame (similar to the lizard color few years back)
Gold
Ebene
Gris Etain
Rouge De Coeur
Rouge Tomate

_Clemence PHW colors:_
Bleu Pale
Bambou
Bleu Nuit
Ebene
Noir
Rose Azalee
Lime
Etoupe
Sesame
Gold
Gris Perle
Gris Etain
Feu
Nata (any info on this color?)
Rose Extreme
Rouge De Coeur
Rouge Tomate
Deep Blue (new fall color)
Vert Bosphore (new fall color)

Great selection of colors and there are more in evercolor/swift.


----------



## StaceyLyn

Mo12 said:


> Mini Lindy in clemence is $6,100
> 
> _Clemence GHW colors:_
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Havane
> Noir
> Jaune Ambre
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> Sesame (similar to the lizard color few years back)
> Gold
> Ebene
> Gris Etain
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> 
> _Clemence PHW colors:_
> Bleu Pale
> Bambou
> Bleu Nuit
> Ebene
> Noir
> Rose Azalee
> Lime
> Etoupe
> Sesame
> Gold
> Gris Perle
> Gris Etain
> Feu
> Nata (any info on this color?)
> Rose Extreme
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> 
> Great selection of colors and there are more in evercolor/swift.


Great intel, Thanks! The list of color options is much greater than originally thought.  Any idea about the colors being offered in Evercolor?


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Mini Lindy also coming in swift NOT evercolor and is priced at $6,500

_Swift GHW colors:_
Anemone
Bleu Atoll
Bleu Du Nord
Bleu Indigo
Bordeaux
Deep Blue
Noir
Rouge Piment
Vert Bosphore 
Vert Criquet 
Vert Maquis
Vert Rousseau

_Swift PHW colors: _
Anemone
Bleu Atoll
Bleu Du Nord
Bleu Indigo
Bordeaux
Deep Blue
Lime
Noir
Rose Ete
Rouge Piment
Vert Bosphore
Vert Criquet
Vert Maquis


----------



## craielover

No evercolor -- I might have saved myself some $$$.
The range of color options is amazing!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Mo12 said:


> Mini Lindy also coming in swift NOT evercolor and is priced at $6,500
> 
> _Swift GHW colors:_
> Anemone
> Bleu Atoll
> Bleu Du Nord
> Bleu Indigo
> Bordeaux
> Deep Blue
> Noir
> Rouge Piment
> Vert Bosphore
> Vert Criquet
> Vert Maquis
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> _Swift PHW colors: _
> Anemone
> Bleu Atoll
> Bleu Du Nord
> Bleu Indigo
> Bordeaux
> Deep Blue
> Lime
> Noir
> Rose Ete
> Rouge Piment
> Vert Bosphore
> Vert Criquet
> Vert Maquis


Thank you!! I see a handful of colors in the PHW lists that would make me soooo happy!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wow lots of color options available for this bag. I'm assuming they really want this bag to be the next big offering from them. Also, since there are lots of color options and leather options being offered, it seems like it will be fairly easy to get in store. Let's hope, haha!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow lots of color options available for this bag. I'm assuming they really want this bag to be the next big offering from them. Also, since there are lots of color options and leather options being offered, it seems like it will be fairly easy to get in store. Let's hope, haha!


Already reserved for VIP only at my store. SA mentioned probably harder to get than B/K/C...didn’t expect anything else from my store and just hope that some will pop up online as they ramp up production.


----------



## Yoshi1296

pinkorchid20 said:


> Already reserved for VIP only at my store. SA mentioned probably harder to get than B/K/C...didn’t expect anything else from my store and just hope that some will pop up online as they ramp up production.



Wow interesting! I'm surprised to see how limited it will be!


----------



## surfchick

pinkorchid20 said:


> Already reserved for VIP only at my store. SA mentioned probably harder to get than B/K/C...didn’t expect anything else from my store and just hope that some will pop up online as they ramp up production.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow interesting! I'm surprised to see how limited it will be!



In my store it's very true about the mini Lindy being for the VIP's right now. My SA said a few months ago people that wouldn't ever consider buying a Lindy were asking about the mini.  I do wonder if it's just a limited release right now because of the hype and will go back to normal request after this season.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Accessories preview for Fall 2019 in Mandarin. Includes a Mini Lindy. Loving everything.


----------



## hannahsophia

Mo12 said:


> Mini Lindy in clemence is $6,100
> 
> _Clemence GHW colors:_
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Havane
> Noir
> Jaune Ambre
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> Sesame (similar to the lizard color few years back)
> Gold
> Ebene
> Gris Etain
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> 
> _Clemence PHW colors:_
> Bleu Pale
> Bambou
> Bleu Nuit
> Ebene
> Noir
> Rose Azalee
> Lime
> Etoupe
> Sesame
> Gold
> Gris Perle
> Gris Etain
> Feu
> Nata (any info on this color?)
> Rose Extreme
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> 
> Great selection of colors and there are more in evercolor/swift.



I heard nata is between craie and white


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mo12 said:


> Mini Lindy also coming in swift NOT evercolor and is priced at $6,500
> 
> _Swift GHW colors:_
> Anemone
> Bleu Atoll
> Bleu Du Nord
> Bleu Indigo
> Bordeaux
> Deep Blue
> Noir
> Rouge Piment
> Vert Bosphore
> Vert Criquet
> Vert Maquis
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> _Swift PHW colors: _
> Anemone
> Bleu Atoll
> Bleu Du Nord
> Bleu Indigo
> Bordeaux
> Deep Blue
> Lime
> Noir
> Rose Ete
> Rouge Piment
> Vert Bosphore
> Vert Criquet
> Vert Maquis



Wow, the return of quite a few older colors. This bodes well for upcoming seasons.


----------



## jyyanks

Oh boy!!! This is a bag I may consider. I was never fond of the lindy as it’s very awkward and big on my frame. I’m curious to try it on see what fits in it as I’d use it as a day-to-day bag. I’m not overly fond of small bags but the shape looks like it will fit all my stuff! Will be eagerly following this thread.


----------



## westcoastgal

jyyanks said:


> Oh boy!!! This is a bag I may consider. I was never fond of the lindy as it’s very awkward and big on my frame. I’m curious to try it on see what fits in it as I’d use it as a day-to-day bag. I’m not overly fond of small bags but the shape looks like it will fit all my stuff! Will be eagerly following this thread.


I have never liked this bag for myself but I like the design much more in a mini 17 size. I’d also like to take a look at one in person out of interest.


----------



## craielover

surfchick said:


> In my store it's very true about the mini Lindy being for the VIP's right now. My SA said a few months ago people that wouldn't ever consider buying a Lindy were asking about the mini.  I do wonder if it's just a limited release right now because of the hype and will go back to normal request after this season.


Could be. And not many stores have received them? I had my name on the waitlist for the mini lindy but then told my SA I was not so sure about it. My SA said it's better to keep my name on the list (and decline).


----------



## Inkbluelover

Lindy mini Australia price is around aus$9k


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mo12 said:


> Mini Lindy in clemence is $6,100
> 
> _Clemence GHW colors:_
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Havane
> Noir
> Jaune Ambre
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> Sesame (similar to the lizard color few years back)
> Gold
> Ebene
> Gris Etain
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> 
> _Clemence PHW colors:_
> Bleu Pale
> Bambou
> Bleu Nuit
> Ebene
> Noir
> Rose Azalee
> Lime
> Etoupe
> Sesame
> Gold
> Gris Perle
> Gris Etain
> Feu
> Nata (any info on this color?)
> Rose Extreme
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> 
> Great selection of colors and there are more in evercolor/swift.


I would love to have a Rose Extreme.  A pop color is always nice for a small bag.  My only worries is the length of the strap since it is not adjustable.  Looks like it will hang low for short people like me.


----------



## Summerof89

chkpfbeliever said:


> I would love to have a Rose Extreme.  A pop color is always nice for a small bag.  My only worries is the length of the strap since it is not adjustable.  Looks like it will hang low for short people like me.


Def yes to a rose extreme mini lindy too!


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> I would love to have a Rose Extreme.  A pop color is always nice for a small bag.  My only worries is the length of the strap since it is not adjustable.  Looks like it will hang low for short people like me.


I agree. I think it would be too long for me as well, but one can always send it in for alteration. Anyway my SA tells me this bag will hit stores in the UK only in December.


----------



## leechiyong

Does anyone know what the dimensions for the mini Lindy are?


----------



## ladysarah

leechiyong said:


> Does anyone know what the dimensions for the mini Lindy are?


It’s too big for you.


----------



## leechiyong

ladysarah said:


> It’s too big for you.


ROFL! 

Occasionally, one just needs a big bag hehe.


----------



## Yoshi1296

leechiyong said:


> Does anyone know what the dimensions for the mini Lindy are?





ladysarah said:


> It’s too big for you.



Bahahahaa I'm so glad I got this joke


----------



## Addicted to bags

ladysarah said:


> It’s too big for you.


----------



## nicole0612

The woman in front of me in the check out line at Hermès just now had a gorgeous mini Lindy. She was petite and it was the perfect size, not quite as small as I expected and the strap drop was perfect actually, not too long at all (she was about 5’2” or 5’3”). I am not sure of the color from the options offered, maybe Indigo? It looked a lot like Blu Sapphir and was in swift with GHW. I did not take a photo since we were chatting and I didn’t want to be rude, but it seems to be this combo I found on IG posted by classynista.kw.


----------



## WKN

nicole0612 said:


> The woman in front of me in the check out line at Hermès just now had a gorgeous mini Lindy. She was petite and it was the perfect size, not quite as small as I expected and the strap drop was perfect actually, not too long at all (she was about 5’2” or 5’3”). I am not sure of the color from the options offered, maybe Indigo? It looked a lot like Blu Sapphir and was in swift with GHW. I did not take a photo since we were chatting and I didn’t want to be rude, but it seems to be this combo I found on IG posted by classynista.kw.


This looks like deep blue - I was in the Shenzhen store yesterday and saw similar colour Halzan 31 in GHW. It was beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

WKN said:


> This looks like deep blue - I was in the Shenzhen store yesterday and saw similar colour Halzan 31 in GHW. It was beautiful!


It was a gorgeous color! Thanks for the ID.


----------



## Phiona88

I've put in my request with my SA for a mini Lindy, it's such a cute bag! Can't wait to get my hand on one soon!


----------



## Nk91

Hi, so is the mini lindy officially available in boutiques ? London? Paris?
My local boutique did not give me a specific date, they said i should check every once in a while.
And do anyone think its going to be available in hermes website?


----------



## sf_newyorker

Okay - I may hop on this wagon. My SA recommended the mini-Lindy to me. She said it truly can be considered a crossbody bag. So she’s going to grab one for me when one becomes available. It’s looking more like a late October or November availability since the demand has been high.


----------



## lulilu

My store (US) has me down on their list for either dark green or dark blue.  So many colors were expected, so I imagine there will be a decent supply.


----------



## sf_newyorker

lulilu said:


> My store (US) has me down on their list for either dark green or dark blue.  So many colors were expected, so I imagine there will be a decent supply.


I got that feeling as well. I’d known about the bag but never mentioned it or had the desire for one. So this late in the game when my SA mentioned grabbing one for me with no obligation to buy, I’m assuming the supply will be pretty decent.


----------



## rosebud_7

so excited for the Mini Lindy...I had never considered a regular Lindy before because due to my way too casual lifestyle, cross body bags are pretty much a must!  Like most of you have reported, my store is also bringing in a lot of colors and hardware options so I put my request down...what the heck right?  I just hope it doesn't come in the same time as my impending SO... because ban island will be a crowded place!  love seeing all of these modeling shots!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nk91 said:


> Hi, so is the mini lindy officially available in boutiques ? London? Paris?
> My local boutique did not give me a specific date, they said i should check every once in a while.
> And do anyone think its going to be available in hermes website?


I'm guessing it'll get to the website. The USA site right now has 18 lindy options and they always seem to be there in stock. Even the smaller size and mini bags like bolide 27, tpm evie, mini plume, etc. make it on to the site regularly.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm guessing it'll get to the website. The USA site right now has 18 lindy options and they always seem to be there in stock. Even the smaller size and mini bags like bolide 27, tpm evie, mini plume, etc. make it on to the site regularly.




Oh that gives me hope! They might not be available till later, but at least there is a possibility.


----------



## xxdd12568

Will be the mini lindy available in apricot Swift?


----------



## Notorious Pink

xxdd12568 said:


> Will be the mini lindy available in apricot Swift?


Expected available options were posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## cherylc

Are these in boutiques now? I'm going to Paris soon and would love to get one!


----------



## pinkorchid20

cherylc said:


> Are these in boutiques now? I'm going to Paris soon and would love to get one!


My new SA informed me the store (Germany) hopes they will be in for Christmas. So far nothing and delivery is scheduled for end of November earliest. She also mentioned they were only able to order 5/6 as there was a strict limit, so I assume at least here it won’t be widely available. This can be different for Paris, though, so worth asking


----------



## craielover

pinkorchid20 said:


> My new SA informed me the store (Germany) hopes they will be in for Christmas. So far nothing and delivery is scheduled for end of November earliest. She also mentioned they were only able to order 5/6 as there was a strict limit, so I assume at least here it won’t be widely available. This can be different for Paris, though, so worth asking


Thanks for the info! I have been debating about it but now I know for sure I want one. In fact, I'd like two - one GHW one PHW and one Clemence one Swift. And this is a person who wouldn't get a lindy 26 even with Europe pricing. 
December isn't that far and one more month to save up some $$$


----------



## craielover

pinkorchid20 said:


> My new SA informed me the store (Germany) hopes they will be in for Christmas. So far nothing and delivery is scheduled for end of November earliest. She also mentioned they were only able to order 5/6 as there was a strict limit, so I assume at least here it won’t be widely available. This can be different for Paris, though, so worth asking


And with your info I start to wonder why I was invited to a private event on the first Sunday of December and my SA has hinted that that could be a bag waiting (I got my semester offer already). It could be the mini lindy!


----------



## sf_newyorker

My SA asked if I could come in this Friday because she wanted to show me something. The only items I have on my list are the mini Lindy and my K. I’m thinking maybe the Lindy since this aligns with the speculated timeline she mentioned last month.


----------



## Yoshi1296

sf_newyorker said:


> My SA asked if I could come in this Friday because she wanted to show me something. The only items I have on my list are the mini Lindy and my K. I’m thinking maybe the Lindy since this aligns with the speculated timeline she mentioned last month.



Yay congrats! keep us posted!


----------



## craielover

sf_newyorker said:


> My SA asked if I could come in this Friday because she wanted to show me something. The only items I have on my list are the mini Lindy and my K. I’m thinking maybe the Lindy since this aligns with the speculated timeline she mentioned last month.


Keep us updated! Though I'd say a K is equally nice and you can always add a mini Lindy when it arrives! What colors do you have in mind?


----------



## sf_newyorker

kleider said:


> Keep us updated! Though I'd say a K is equally nice and you can always add a mini Lindy when it arrives! What colors do you have in mind?


My super practical level headed side almost always makes me choose neutral colors in handbags.  So I’d asked to see Gold in Swift. I’m sure the mini L would look great in a bright color though.


----------



## craielover

sf_newyorker said:


> My super practical level headed side almost always makes me choose neutral colors in handbags.  So I’d asked to see Gold in Swift. I’m sure the mini L would look great in a bright color though.


Wow you are specific! Our SAs have been saying don't be picky when they arrive. I think  I have a few neutral colors listed but the idea of bleu atoll is very tempting.


----------



## sf_newyorker

kleider said:


> Wow you are specific! Our SAs have been saying don't be picky when they arrive. I think  I have a few neutral colors listed but the idea of bleu atoll is very tempting.


Dear kleider it could be a pop of color for all I know if even the mini L! I do know that my SA has been quietly urging me toward bright color bags since she knows that most of my non-bag accessories are bright or vibrant. I‘ll keep you all posted and will be happy to share whatever info I get.


----------



## sf_newyorker

No mini- Lindy yet. It was a K28 I sadly declined (not in love with Sellier) but was sorely tempted. My wait continues! Apologies for the false alarm!


----------



## craielover

sf_newyorker said:


> No mini- Lindy yet. It was a K28 I sadly declined (not in love with Sellier) but was sorely tempted. My wait continues! Apologies for the false alarm!


Wow your will power is strong. Keep us updated. Wish you luck!


----------



## Yoshi1296

sf_newyorker said:


> No mini- Lindy yet. It was a K28 I sadly declined (not in love with Sellier) but was sorely tempted. My wait continues! Apologies for the false alarm!



No need for apologies! Hope you find your perfect bag soon!


----------



## fawnhagh

I begin to see mini lindy on Instagram and heard it’s been released. Not sure if anyone has seen it in person or got one yet?


----------



## craielover

fawnhagh said:


> I begin to see mini lindy on Instagram and heard it’s been released. Not sure if anyone has seen it in person or got one yet?


I think most are from big resellers and the resellers mentioned that they got them at FSH and they were mostly sold overnight with a stiff markup.


----------



## zenith

It has arrived in my store but so few that only the VVVVIPs are allocated. Sadly not one of them.


----------



## xiaoxiao

zenith said:


> It has arrived in my store but so few that only the VVVVIPs are allocated. Sadly not one of them.



don’t worry! I have given up on getting them during the first round of offering. Will just wait till later when they mass produce more. Gives me more time to enjoy my other bags anyway.


----------



## zenith

xiaoxiao said:


> don’t worry! I have given up on getting them during the first round of offering. Will just wait till later when they mass produce more. Gives me more time to enjoy my other bags anyway.


I was just more curious than anything. Was told that the few that were received were Clemence, which is not my preferred leather, so would wait and see if other leather options come along later.


----------



## xiaoxiao

zenith said:


> I was just more curious than anything. Was told that the few that were received were Clemence, which is not my preferred leather, so would wait and see if other leather options come along later.



me too! Hope someone gets it and comes back to give us feedbacks soon. Good that I’m not very trendy to begin with   I will sit real tight for this one!


----------



## nvie

sf_newyorker said:


> No mini- Lindy yet. It was a K28 I sadly declined (not in love with Sellier) but was sorely tempted. My wait continues! Apologies for the false alarm!


Oh my, K28 sellier is my dream bag!


----------



## sf_newyorker

nvie said:


> Oh my, K28 sellier is my dream bag!


Mine, too - some point down the line I may consider Sellier. It was a beautiful bleu de malte.


And to stay on topic- just chatting with my SA about the availability of the mini-Lindy, I don’t think you need to be the extra special important client to get one (I’m on the lower rung of the H ladder!). If you’ve a good relationship with your SA, they’ll work with you. It may not be in that first wave, but I believe you’ll get it.


----------



## Summerof89

Posted just now by an UK based reseller


----------



## Summerof89

Also saw posts of people scoring mini L in FSH today


----------



## sf_newyorker

Summerof89 said:


> Posted just now by an UK based reseller


Oh I think I’m in trouble - it really is adorable. It appears larger hanging on her arm like that. Super cute.


----------



## luckylove

Summerof89 said:


> Also saw posts of people scoring mini L in FSH today



I had hoped I wouldn't be tempted, but these are awfully cute. Any idea which shade of blue this is?


----------



## Summerof89

luckylove said:


> I had hoped I wouldn't be tempted, but these are awfully cute. Any idea which shade of blue this is?


S4 dEep blue


----------



## craielover

sf_newyorker said:


> Oh I think I’m in trouble - it really is adorable. It appears larger hanging on her arm like that. Super cute.


It would be even cuter without the felt! Definitely a fun size but I like that it has handles and has a casual vibe compared with the constance.


----------



## GoldFish8

Summerof89 said:


> Posted just now by an UK based reseller



Way cuter than I thought it would be. I am not normally a fan of the Lindy.. but it looks adorable hanging on are arm. May not work with my meaty forearms  ... hope a member here gets one and posts lots of mod shots!


----------



## luckylove

Summerof89 said:


> S4 dEep blue



thank you so much!


----------



## Summerof89

I’m not a fan of the lindy but I think I may have to give in to a mini lindy in 9D jaune amber or s4 deep blue


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Way cuter than I thought it would be. I am not normally a fan of the Lindy.. but it looks adorable hanging on are arm. May not work with my meaty forearms  ... hope a member here gets one and posts lots of mod shots!


Same here. I don't own any lindy but I'd like a mini Lindy. Hopefully our store receives shipment soon and has a color I want.


----------



## sf_newyorker

GoldFish8 said:


> Way cuter than I thought it would be. I am not normally a fan of the Lindy.. but it looks adorable hanging on are arm. May not work with my meaty forearms  ... hope a member here gets one and posts lots of mod shots!


You took the words out of my mouth - I’m not sure how it work or hang on my meatier *cough* muscular/athletic *cough* forearms .


----------



## GoldFish8

sf_newyorker said:


> You took the words out of my mouth - I’m not sure how it work or hang on my meatier *cough* muscular/athletic *cough* forearms .


Lol! No matter how thin I get my arms are still disproportionally squishy  

The B25 handle drop is just barely ok for me.. it works. Wonder how the drop on the Lindy is compared to the b25?


----------



## GoldFish8

kleider said:


> Same here. I don't own any lindy but I'd like a mini Lindy. Hopefully our store receives shipment soon and has a color I want.


What color are you thinking? Do we know all the colors the mini Lindy will be offered in? I feel like there was a post way back somewhere.. I’ll go look back and see if I can find it!


----------



## darling*lucia

Sharing this colour from a reseller (made me disappointed that all the pics we had seen are all from resellers )

*gulp* at the “superb premium” price too!


----------



## periogirl28

I don't think Hermes is going to discontinue the Mini Lindy after just one season, for that reason I would not go for the "super/ superb premium price". I think it will be possible to be offered this in many colours, it's simply a matter of patience. The Lindy is a fabulous design, one of my favourites and I am glad it's coming in a mini.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> I don't think Hermes is going to discontinue the Mini Lindy after just one season, for that reason I would not go for the "super/ superb premium price". I think it will be possible to be offered this in many colours, it's simply a matter of patience. The Lindy is a fabulous design, one of my favourites and I am glad it's coming in a mini.



second this!


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> What color are you thinking? Do we know all the colors the mini Lindy will be offered in? I feel like there was a post way back somewhere.. I’ll go look back and see if I can find it!


Check#167 in this thread, on page 12.

I have listed gold, etoupe, jaune amber, bleu atoll, lime and burgundy. Most of these colors have been posted by resellers (no bleu atoll or lime yet) so I think it's just a matter of time for me to be offered. My SA said she only has one quota (not sure in what time frame).


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Lol! No matter how thin I get my arms are still disproportionally squishy
> 
> The B25 handle drop is just barely ok for me.. it works. Wonder how the drop on the Lindy is compared to the b25?


I'm thinking of the same thing. But it also comes with a strap, so theoretically you can also hold the bag by the strap, and only use the handle when you hand carry or need to open the bag.


----------



## periogirl28

kleider said:


> Check#167 in this thread, on page 12.
> 
> I have listed gold, etoupe, jaune amber, bleu atoll, lime and burgundy. Most of these colors have been posted by resellers (no bleu atoll or lime yet) so I think it's just a matter of time for me to be offered. My SA said she only has one quota (not sure in what time frame).


Same. My SA is checking what the SM ordered and he has a few for his quota.


----------



## wenyihsu

I was surprised and picked one up a couple of days ago. Went to the store to pick up a wallet and was told they received a small shipment that morning - they received 2. Was shown the gris perle and of course I happily got it. I didnt even ask what color the other one was.  I am traveling now but will post pictures shortly.


----------



## xiaoxiao

wenyihsu said:


> I was surprised and picked one up a couple of days ago. Went to the store to pick up a wallet and was told they received a small shipment that morning - they received 2. Was shown the gris perle and of course I happily got it. I didnt even ask what color the other one was.  I am traveling now but will post pictures shortly.



 such good news!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sf_newyorker said:


> Oh I think I’m in trouble - it really is adorable. It appears larger hanging on her arm like that. Super cute.





GoldFish8 said:


> Way cuter than I thought it would be. I am not normally a fan of the Lindy.. but it looks adorable hanging on are arm. May not work with my meaty forearms  ... hope a member here gets one and posts lots of mod shots!



I know this is weird, but that picture struck me - I’m not sure she’s even carrying a mini in the pic. Now,granted I am not the Lindy expert, but when I was in my “Boutique A” yesterday, I spied two adorable small Lindys (blue encre and blue du nord) and was surprised to find out they were not mini. Just looking at the proportions of this pic I’m not certain that’s a mini? Maybe the lady in the pic is really small, but I’ve seen other pics here where proportionally the bag is smaller.

but I’ve been wrong before, so there’s that.



kleider said:


> I have listed gold, etoupe, jaune amber, bleu atoll, lime and burgundy. Most of these colors have been posted by resellers (no bleu atoll or lime yet) so I think it's just a matter of time for me to be offered. My SA said she only has one quota (not sure in what time frame).



conversation with my SA at my “Boutique B”:

SA: do you want a mini Lindy?
Me: I don’t know. Do I?
SA: I’ll hold a lime one for you when it comes in.

again, not that it means anything, but I get the feeling that it won’t be too hard to come by once they start really producing them.

ETA: it really does look too big on art gallery lady to be a mini.


----------



## momoc

Stopped at my store and they have gotten the first shipment - but for now very hard to get due to demand. Indeed many people who aren’t interested about regular Lindys are interested due to the cuteness of the mini. I don’t want one myself but maybe it will change if I actually see one 

My store apparently ordered the max number that could be ordered (40) so I guess the SM expected them to be popular! I too think they will likely be continued next season, not worth paying premium markups for resellers.


----------



## Ball

Went to pick up a scarf yesterday and my SA said the mini Lindys are coming in next week but very limited stock.  I like the bag but not like I have to have it so wasn't paying full attention when she said how many they are getting.  Thought she said something like three only - not sure if she meant she got three or the whole store getting three.  She thought more will come in later if I can wait.


----------



## Ball

Btw I asked about the Constance waistbag i saw in the trunk show pictures and she said it would probably be next year.  Then she said why don't you get a full size Constance instead and then promised to get me one by year end (as it isn't a quota bag in my store).  Fingers crossed she would come through.


----------



## craielover

So I was told I was allocated a Gold Mini Lindy as soon as it arrives. Now I'm nervous about its hardware. A good chance it's gold on gold, but PHW on gold looks really stylish on the runway...


----------



## craielover

Notorious Pink said:


> SA: do you want a mini Lindy?
> Me: I don’t know. Do I?
> SA: I’ll hold a lime one for you when it comes in.
> 
> again, not that it means anything, but I get the feeling that it won’t be too hard to come by once they start really producing them.
> 
> ETA: it really does look too big on art gallery lady to be a mini.


Though I love lime, it doesn't look like my store has ordered it. I think your SA understands your taste and it's a sweet gesture.

When I first talked to my SA, I made it clear I wanted two - one neutral and one pop of color. She seems to think that the second one will take a while. Who knows? The most difficult bag for me to get at this location turns out to be a Constance, but others have received multiple offers.


----------



## romily

Apparently it will come in anemone (swift) also (according to my local store).


----------



## lesAdrets

I'm definitely not an Hermes expert, let alone Lindy expert, but as Notorious Pink mentioned, I don't believe the pic from the reseller is a mini either. I grabbed some stills from the YouTube video that was posted a few months ago previewing the mini…


----------



## Addicted to bags

momoc said:


> Stopped at my store and they have gotten the first shipment - but for now very hard to get due to demand. Indeed many people who aren’t interested about regular Lindys are interested due to the cuteness of the mini. I don’t want one myself but maybe it will change if I actually see one
> 
> My store apparently ordered the max number that could be ordered (40) so I guess the SM expected them to be popular! I too think they will likely be continued next season, not worth paying premium markups for resellers.


That's interesting. I was in my home store today and asked my SA when they would be coming in and how many the SM ordered. She said it would start coming in next week and that the manager ordered 200. The discrepancy in the order number is interesting.

I have 3 Lindy 26's so I'm definitely interested in the mini Lindy!


----------



## GoldFish8

lesAdrets said:


> I'm definitely not an Hermes expert, let alone Lindy expert, but as Notorious Pink mentioned, I don't believe the pic from the reseller is a mini either. I grabbed some stills from the YouTube video that was posted a few months ago previewing the mini…
> 
> View attachment 4587042
> View attachment 4587043



Omg it’s so cute!!! I feel like this bag is something my preschool daughters would snag in a heartbeat  too cute! Now I want one in pink or Anemone


----------



## xiaoxiao

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg it’s so cute!!! I feel like this bag is something my preschool daughters would snag in a heartbeat  too cute! Now I want one in pink or Anemone



Oh for sure! On her the proportion is completely different too!
I wonder how much can the mini lindy hold actually, now that I’m looking at the stills from the video. Looks like it barely fits an iPhone X!


----------



## Summerof89

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg it’s so cute!!! I feel like this bag is something my preschool daughters would snag in a heartbeat  too cute! Now I want one in pink or Anemone


I wanted pink too, but I don’t want swift, I want GHW in Clemence or evercolor and I already have something in rose extreme. Ahhh so hard to pick!!!!! Maybe I do jaune amber or deep blue hehehhe


----------



## pinkorchid20

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh for sure! On her the proportion is completely different too!
> I wonder how much can the mini lindy hold actually, now that I’m looking at the stills from the video. Looks like it barely fits an iPhone X!


It is roomier than you would think  I was able to fit mine as well as a lot of other things (makeup pouch, keys, small compact wallet etc).


----------



## nicole0612

pinkorchid20 said:


> It is roomier than you would think  I was able to fit mine as well as a lot of other things (makeup pouch, keys, small compact wallet etc).



I agree. I saw it on another customer a little bit ago, and though it is definitely a small bag it was not nearly as “mini” as I had expected. I would venture to call it a “small” bag vs a true “mini” bag, though mini compared to the other lindys. To me this is a very good thing.


----------



## momoc

Addicted to bags said:


> That's interesting. I was in my home store today and asked my SA when they would be coming in and how many the SM ordered. She said it would start coming in next week and that the manager ordered 200. The discrepancy in the order number is interesting.
> 
> I have 3 Lindy 26's so I'm definitely interested in the mini Lindy!



I wonder if it has to do with store size and different ones would have different numbers they can order. In either case it sounds like people did expect these to be popular and they were right! So getting one in the first couple shipments may be pretty competitive...but hopefully there would be enough to go around eventually. Mini bags really tend to turn out super cute!


----------



## HESAF

GoldFish8 said:


> What color are you thinking? Do we know all the colors the mini Lindy will be offered in? I feel like there was a post way back somewhere.. I’ll go look back and see if I can find it!





kleider said:


> Check#167 in this thread, on page 12.
> 
> I have listed gold, etoupe, jaune amber, bleu atoll, lime and burgundy. Most of these colors have been posted by resellers (no bleu atoll or lime yet) so I think it's just a matter of time for me to be offered. My SA said she only has one quota (not sure in what time frame).


These colors are all nice! I think deep blue and vert Bosphore are available too.


----------



## HESAF

wenyihsu said:


> I was surprised and picked one up a couple of days ago. Went to the store to pick up a wallet and was told they received a small shipment that morning - they received 2. Was shown the gris perle and of course I happily got it. I didnt even ask what color the other one was.  I am traveling now but will post pictures shortly.



congrats!


----------



## Summerof89

HESAF said:


> These colors are all nice! I think deep blue and vert Bosphore are available too.


Yes I am torn between these two and jaune amber with ghw in Clemence


----------



## darling*lucia

Summerof89 said:


> I wanted pink too, but I don’t want swift, I want GHW in Clemence or evercolor and I already have something in rose extreme. Ahhh so hard to pick!!!!! Maybe I do jaune amber or deep blue hehehhe


Thought of you when seeing this


----------



## darling*lucia

Summerof89 said:


> I wanted pink too, but I don’t want swift, I want GHW in Clemence or evercolor and I already have something in rose extreme. Ahhh so hard to pick!!!!! Maybe I do jaune amber or deep blue hehehhe


Now that I looked closely it does look like swift...
Sorry! False alarm


----------



## Summerof89

darling*lucia said:


> Now that I looked closely it does look like swift...
> Sorry! False alarm


Hahaha thank you for thinking of me  maybe I’ll just have to settle for other colours or wait until next season.


----------



## darling*lucia

Summerof89 said:


> Hahaha thank you for thinking of me  maybe I’ll just have to settle for other colours or wait until next season.


Anytime! 
Perhaps there’s pink colours in Clemence or evercolour - we just haven’t seen!

Here is to hoping!!


----------



## craielover

Summerof89 said:


> Hahaha thank you for thinking of me  maybe I’ll just have to settle for other colours or wait until next season.


Check #167 on page 12 for all color options provided by a TPF member. I believe for Clemence, there's rose azalea but PHW only. Rose ete is only available in Swift PHW (as pictured)


----------



## darling*lucia

kleider said:


> Check #167 on page 12 for all color options provided by a TPF member. I believe for Clemence, there's rose azalea but PHW only. Rose ete is only available in Swift PHW (as pictured)


Thanks for pointing this out!

*swooning over the Rose azalea


----------



## Phiona88

Here it is in anemone!


----------



## Summerof89

Phiona88 said:


> Here it is in anemone!



Ok, I have never been a fan of anemone but this picture made me shiver. Like real shivers.


----------



## Phiona88

Summerof89 said:


> Ok, I have never been a fan of anemone but this picture made me shiver. Like real shivers.



I know! Anemone’s not usually one of my favorite purples but it’s sooo adorable on a Mini Lindy! I was planning on getting one in either Vert Bosphore or Vert Criquet but now I need to reconsider!


----------



## Summerof89

Phiona88 said:


> I know! Anemone’s not usually one of my favorite purples but it’s sooo adorable on a Mini Lindy! I was planning on getting one in either Vert Bosphore or Vert Criquet but now I need to reconsider!


Me too! I was also considering VB as well as deep blue and jaune amber


----------



## craielover

Phiona88 said:


> I know! Anemone’s not usually one of my favorite purples but it’s sooo adorable on a Mini Lindy! I was planning on getting one in either Vert Bosphore or Vert Criquet but now I need to reconsider!


How about two?


----------



## darling*lucia

Trying to understand the leather on different colours, are the neutrals (Etain, Etoupe etc) only produced in Clemence/Togo whilst the pink hues are only in Swift?

I’m loving the pinks but would love to have a chance to be offered in textural leather than the smooth swift/ evercolour.


----------



## Summerof89

darling*lucia said:


> Trying to understand the leather on different colours, are the neutrals (Etain, Etoupe etc) only produced in Clemence/Togo whilst the pink hues are only in Swift?
> 
> I’m loving the pinks but would love to have a chance to be offered in textural leather than the smooth swift/ evercolour.


+1

but one confusion I have is, a few pages prior it was said that no mini lindy will be offered in evercolor. But I am seeing some evercolor being offered by resellers/mentioned by other members. Can someone clarify or confirm? I would love evercolor as to me it’s quite textured and absorbs colour better than Clemence.TIA


----------



## GoldFish8

Summerof89 said:


> Ok, I have never been a fan of anemone but this picture made me shiver. Like real shivers.


Yes! I am the same.. anemone hasn’t been on my radar until the mini Lindy. Also the Lindy was never my thing either lol.. but the two together are a match made in heaven


----------



## darling*lucia

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes! I am the same.. anemone hasn’t been on my radar until the mini Lindy. Also the Lindy was never my thing either lol.. but the two together are a match made in heaven


Me 3!

I never like the look of Lindy but the mini Lindy is sooo cute  I would love to own 1!

Anemone looks so beautiful and bold! 

 I wish the pinks came with GHW instead of PHW 

I always ended up with PHW eventhough I prefer GHW - so I would love to find GHW!


----------



## Meta

kadyooo said:


> Feeling so blessed to have a wonderful SA, surprise offer on this newly came out cutie mini Lindy, it’s not a BKC but still need to unbox in the private room due to the popularity, while at the checkout desk,  I saw a girl walk in ask for this bag and told theres a long waiting list right now..
> View attachment 4589491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589492
> 
> View attachment 4589493



@kadyooo  on your mini Lindy! Would you be so kind to share what fits in your mini Lindy please?


----------



## Orangebox7!

wenyihsu said:


> I was surprised and picked one up a couple of days ago. Went to the store to pick up a wallet and was told they received a small shipment that morning - they received 2. Was shown the gris perle and of course I happily got it. I didnt even ask what color the other one was.  I am traveling now but will post pictures shortly.


Hi, i which country did you get this color? I also requested one from my SA


----------



## Orangebox7!

Hi all, does anyone know already what the price of this uber cute mini Lindy will be?


----------



## periogirl28

Orangebox7! said:


> Hi all, does anyone know already what the price of this uber cute mini Lindy will be?


Yes. Where are you located?


----------



## Orangebox7!

Singapore & Europe, thx dear!


----------



## Meta

Orangebox7! said:


> Singapore & Europe, thx dear!


It's around SG$10K and 4250€

Mini Lindy vs Lindy 26 (Image from reseller)


----------



## Orangebox7!

Meta said:


> It's around SG$10K and 4250€
> 
> Mini Lindy vs Lindy 26 (Image from reseller)
> View attachment 4591277


Thx for the price info! Hope it will arrive soon.


----------



## Orangebox7!

Oh, but I am wondering if the SG price is right, since it differentiates around 50% from the EU price?


----------



## Meta

Orangebox7! said:


> Oh, but I am wondering if the SG price is right, since it differentiates around 50% from the EU price?


Since you have requested from your SA, perhaps you can confirm the price with your SA?


----------



## Orangebox7!

I will, thx.


----------



## Meta

Orangebox7! said:


> I will, thx.


Please do share the price once your SA confirms.


----------



## Orangebox7!

I certainly will! Have a lovely weeknd.


----------



## Orangebox7!

SG price will be 8800 SGD.


----------



## terinicola

I just got my mini Lindy from my SA.
Ahhhhhhh I cannot believe she offered it to me!
In US it was 6100USD.
I got it Gold with GHW!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

terinicola said:


> I just got my mini Lindy from my SA.
> Ahhhhhhh I cannot believe she offered it to me!
> In US it was 6100USD.
> I got it Gold with GHW!!


Wahoooo congrats dear! Do show us!!!!!


----------



## nymeria

terinicola said:


> I just got my mini Lindy from my SA.
> Ahhhhhhh I cannot believe she offered it to me!
> In US it was 6100USD.
> I got it Gold with GHW!!


YEAH!!! Congrats- PLEASE show us if at all possible (would love to see it on a real person, and what it fits, etc.)
Thrilled for you


----------



## MDNYC

I picked up my mini Lindy in etain with phw today. It's so cute


----------



## nymeria

MDNYC said:


> I picked up my mini Lindy in etain with phw today. It's so cute


Congrats!! You've done SO well- if I remember correctly, a gorgeous bleu nuit B and now this- 2 gorgeous classic bags. Perfect!


----------



## Orangebox7!

terinicola said:


> I just got my mini Lindy from my SA.
> Ahhhhhhh I cannot believe she offered it to me!
> In US it was 6100USD.
> I got it Gold with GHW!!


Congrats!! looking forward to the pics


----------



## MDNYC

nymeria said:


> Congrats!! You've done SO well- if I remember correctly, a gorgeous bleu nuit B and now this- 2 gorgeous classic bags. Perfect!


Thank you nymeria! I'm lucky to have an awesome SA.


----------



## terinicola

Soo I tried to get a few mod shots.
I'm about 5'4" and crossbody is perfect - sits slightly above the hip (I dont mind since that's where I like all my cross body's to sit)
On the shoulder, it sits like 2" lower, right below my hip.
It doesn't extend too far out from my body, so I dont feel like I'm going to hit it against things.

I did fit a chanel pouch, my large phone (samsung S10 5G), my calvi wallet, my bastia coin pouch,  my lip gloss and could probably fit sunglasses on the top. I was quite amazed how much it fit.

My bag is in clemence (one of my favorite Hermes leather)
Gold with GHW


----------



## eagle1002us

LovingTheOrange said:


> If H is going to send any product to an influencer, I'm glad it's the bagholic boy. I perused his social media and it seems like his verticals are dedicated to bags the way purseblog is. His website is very objective and is meant to educate vs the regular fashion influencers who are more subjective by posting personal stuff.
> 
> In response to @disappeared, it's usually via the marketing team and you know the item is a loan. Sometimes they make you sign a contract to ensure the products' safe return. The loaned items are usually worth at least 2k+, so they're often designer brands. I've had many brands offer to loan me their items to shoot. Personally, I don't support it because I don't think influencers should pretend to own the items. Hope this answers your question! TLDR; you're contractually obligated to return them.


Can the influencer who is loaned an H bag decide to buy it on their own?  ("I love this bag so much I can't live without it" vs. it's a scarce, new bag; H just can't "give" them out like cupcakes."  IYKWIM.


----------



## periogirl28

eagle1002us said:


> Can the influencer who is loaned an H bag decide to buy it on their own?  ("I love this bag so much I can't live without it" vs. it's a scarce, new bag; H just can't "give" them out like cupcakes."  IYKWIM.


I might be wrong but influencers can buy their bags on their own. The ones loaned by Hermes anyway are press pieces (stamp added) and can’t be sold. Although the Mini Lindy is hot right now, it’s not going to be that hard to get. FSH does seem to be giving them out like cupcakes.


----------



## little.bear

Is it just me that I’m seeing a lot of mini lindy pictures on social media through resellers but rarely any photos of someone carrying it? [emoji848]Other than a handful here and there, even then the photos are either blurry or not taken well enough to really give me insights to how it looks like when carried.. it looks cute as a stand alone and I assume it will look cute when it’s carried but why isn’t anyone showing them off after buying them [emoji23]


----------



## Phiona88

MDNYC said:


> I picked up my mini Lindy in etain with phw today. It's so cute



Please do show us some pics!


----------



## Phiona88

terinicola said:


> Soo I tried to get a few mod shots.
> I'm about 5'4" and crossbody is perfect - sits slightly above the hip (I dont mind since that's where I like all my cross body's to sit)
> On the shoulder, it sits like 2" lower, right below my hip.
> It doesn't extend too far out from my body, so I dont feel like I'm going to hit it against things.
> 
> I did fit a chanel pouch, my large phone (samsung S10 5G), my calvi wallet, my bastia coin pouch,  my lip gloss and could probably fit sunglasses on the top. I was quite amazed how much it fit.
> 
> My bag is in clemence (one of my favorite Hermes leather)
> Gold with GHW



It's sooo cute! I absolutely love it!


----------



## craielover

little.bear said:


> Is it just me that I’m seeing a lot of mini lindy pictures on social media through resellers but rarely any photos of someone carrying it? [emoji848]Other than a handful here and there, even then the photos are either blurry or not taken well enough to really give me insights to how it looks like when carried.. it looks cute as a stand alone and I assume it will look cute when it’s carried but why isn’t anyone showing them off after buying them [emoji23]


I think most people following this thread will agree with you. Hopefully more forum members will get offered and we have more in-depth review to come.


----------



## peonies13

FWIW, I'm pretty sure I saw someone purchase one this morning at the SF opening


----------



## LovingTheOrange

It was available on USA H.com????


----------



## nymeria

terinicola said:


> Soo I tried to get a few mod shots.
> I'm about 5'4" and crossbody is perfect - sits slightly above the hip (I dont mind since that's where I like all my cross body's to sit)
> On the shoulder, it sits like 2" lower, right below my hip.
> It doesn't extend too far out from my body, so I dont feel like I'm going to hit it against things.
> 
> I did fit a chanel pouch, my large phone (samsung S10 5G), my calvi wallet, my bastia coin pouch,  my lip gloss and could probably fit sunglasses on the top. I was quite amazed how much it fit.
> 
> My bag is in clemence (one of my favorite Hermes leather)
> Gold with GHW


It's wonderful on you  Congrats!!
Thanks so much for the mod pictures and your insights- it seems to fit what I would need ( I'd lose the pouch, add the glasses case and ready to go!)
Perfect twilly choice!


----------



## xiaoxiao

LovingTheOrange said:


> It was available on USA H.com????
> View attachment 4592320
> View attachment 4592321




Wow good eye!!! That’s pretty awesome!!!


----------



## DoggieBags

LovingTheOrange said:


> It was available on USA H.com????
> View attachment 4592320
> View attachment 4592321


Interesting how fast some of the hot new items are showing up on h.com. The orange shopping bag charm, the RooRoo bag charm and associated SLGs, and now the mini lindy. I wonder if this is H’s way of trying to satisfy some of the demand that would otherwise be going to the resellers.


----------



## terinicola

nymeria said:


> It's wonderful on you  Congrats!!
> Thanks so much for the mod pictures and your insights- it seems to fit what I would need ( I'd lose the pouch, add the glasses case and ready to go!)
> Perfect twilly choice!



Thank you! 
I really was surprised when I was able to fit all of those things. Even my massive phone.
There are the small pockets on the side of the bag, but I dont want to stretch them out so I was thinking maybe they can fit a receipt or parking ticket for quick access


----------



## xiaoxiao

DoggieBags said:


> Interesting how fast some of the hot new items are showing up on h.com. The orange shopping bag charm, the RooRoo bag charm and associated SLGs, and now the mini lindy. I wonder if this is H’s way of trying to satisfy some of the demand that would otherwise be going to the resellers.



Me too! I am genuinely surprised. Not on the eu site though... at least not yet!


----------



## craielover

DoggieBags said:


> Interesting how fast some of the hot new items are showing up on h.com. The orange shopping bag charm, the RooRoo bag charm and associated SLGs, and now the mini lindy. I wonder if this is H’s way of trying to satisfy some of the demand that would otherwise be going to the resellers.


I think this is H's way to CREATE demand for new items they anticipate will be in high demand. You know it's there, but you just can't get hold of it.


----------



## MDNYC

Some mod pics of mini Lindy etain.


----------



## sf_newyorker

MDNYC said:


> Some mod pics of mini Lindy etain.


This is so cute! It’s making me reconsider gold for etain! Thank you for the mod pics!


----------



## Pokie607

MDNYC said:


> Some mod pics of mini Lindy etain.


So cute! Love the way the Twilly looks on there!


----------



## weibandy

MDNYC said:


> Some mod pics of mini Lindy etain.


Love this on you!!


----------



## nymeria

MDNYC said:


> Some mod pics of mini Lindy etain.


Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## MDNYC

Pokie607 said:


> So cute! Love the way the Twilly looks on there!





nymeria said:


> Looks fantastic on you!





weibandy said:


> Love this on you!!


Thank you!


----------



## MDNYC

sf_newyorker said:


> This is so cute! It’s making me reconsider gold for etain! Thank you for the mod pics!


You welcome!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I think this bag will be my first Lindy! Love it.


----------



## nymeria

QuelleFromage said:


> I think this bag will be my first Lindy! Love it.


Right with you- I'm really loving it


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I never considered a Lindy until the mini.  I definitely want to try this on.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

QuelleFromage said:


> I think this bag will be my first Lindy! Love it.





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I never considered a Lindy until the mini.  I definitely want to try this on.



+++++++ 1 to both these statements!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Here is deep blue PHW. For reference, I am 5’8”.


----------



## Summerof89

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4592988
> 
> 
> Here is deep blue PHW. For reference, I am 5’8”.


what do you think of this colour ? I am debating between this and yellow but this seems harder to get dirty


----------



## JadeFor3st

Bleu Indigo Mini Lindy in Swift with GHW.




Comparison: size 30, 26, mini.


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> Bleu Indigo Mini Lindy in Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4593046
> 
> 
> Comparison: size 30, 26, mini.
> 
> View attachment 4593045





Your baby Lindy is soooooo adorable !! I prefer swift in Lindy and yours with GHW is just perfect ~ now I really want one


----------



## terinicola

JadeFor3st said:


> Bleu Indigo Mini Lindy in Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4593046
> 
> 
> Comparison: size 30, 26, mini.
> 
> View attachment 4593045



Love the bag comparison!!!


----------



## mp4

Saw this today. Very cute!  It is much smaller than it appears in pictures.  This isn’t a criticism.  I was honestly surprised!


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> Bleu Indigo Mini Lindy in Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4593046
> 
> 
> Comparison: size 30, 26, mini.
> 
> View attachment 4593045


WOW


----------



## KRZ

JadeFor3st said:


> Bleu Indigo Mini Lindy in Swift with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4593046
> 
> 
> Comparison: size 30, 26, mini.
> 
> View attachment 4593045



ahhhhh I love it!! What fits inside? ❤️


----------



## CMilly

Gorgeous. I am also curious what it fits.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Summerof89 said:


> what do you think of this colour ? I am debating between this and yellow but this seems harder to get dirty


I am a blue person - it was my first choice color, leather, hardware.


----------



## QuelleFromage

KRZ said:


> ahhhhh I love it!! What fits inside? ❤️


I'd love to know too!


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Your baby Lindy is soooooo adorable !! I prefer swift in Lindy and yours with GHW is just perfect ~ now I really want one



Thank you, dear boo1689!  I’m glad I was able to enable you this time since it’s usually the other way around. 
While clemence Lindy are also beautiful, I’m totally with you on swift Lindy; and this is due to your influence too. So I specifically asked for swift with ghw this time. I can’t wait to see the color you’ll be getting!


----------



## JadeFor3st

mp4 said:


> Saw this today. Very cute!  It is much smaller than it appears in pictures.  This isn’t a criticism.  I was honestly surprised!



It’s very true. When I first saw it, I thought the same, that it is much smaller. But for the size, it can hold a lot!


----------



## JadeFor3st

KRZ said:


> ahhhhh I love it!! What fits inside? ❤️





CMilly said:


> Gorgeous. I am also curious what it fits.





QuelleFromage said:


> I'd love to know too!



I have a short video on what can fit inside, but it seems I can’t post it on tPF. 
Let me see if I can create a link to it. It’s amazing how many items I can put in there.


----------



## JadeFor3st

This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

I popped in to tell my SA hi. She had an appt and was showing one in noir swift to a client. It was on the table in the next room, next to a Constance. It was super cute and I didn’t stay to inquire as I rushed off to workout class. It is absolutely adorable yet I bite my lip on the price pt.


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.
> https://youtu.be/1f-EclviktU



OMG, it is roomy 
Thank you for sharing this video .
Congratulations


----------



## nymeria

JadeFor3st said:


> This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.
> https://youtu.be/1f-EclviktU



This is INSANELY helpful  now I'm totally sold! Thanks so much


----------



## ba0ba0615

Does anyone know where the blind stamp is located on this mini? I can't seem to find it =_="


----------



## xiaoxiao

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4592988
> 
> 
> Here is deep blue PHW. For reference, I am 5’8”.



Me too! I’m 5’8! It looks so cute on you!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I saw it in person last Friday when it arrived at the store.  It is really cute and it can fit my iphone 7 plus.  The calvi, pack of tissue and lipstick will all work with this Lindy.  I'm barely 5'0 and the strap is just right for my short body.  For those that are taller, it may be a tad short like the mini Kelly.  Maybe that is the reason the models were just holding it on runway because it would come up to below their chest as they are usually 5'10.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I should have taken a photo but the mini Lindy that I saw was Ebene.  Glad that Hermes brought this color back.  It is like a dark burgundy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I got to drool over this adorable mini lindy on Sunday... this is one adorable AND useable mini!!! Didn’t get a pic but it’s perfect crossbody bag!  Want want want.


----------



## luvspa

JadeFor3st said:


> This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.
> https://youtu.be/1f-EclviktU



Thanks for the video and I like your lemon tea phone case!


----------



## jyyanks

JadeFor3st said:


> This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.
> https://youtu.be/1f-EclviktU




THANK YOU!!  This is so helpful and enabling!!! LOL!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JadeFor3st said:


> This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.
> https://youtu.be/1f-EclviktU



I’m Sold!!! It holds more than k25 and can be worn crossbody !!! Thanks for the video!


----------



## DoggieBags

JadeFor3st said:


> This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.
> https://youtu.be/1f-EclviktU



Thank you for the video. I’m not usually a fan of mini bags but the mini lindy fits way more than I expected and now has me reconsidering. As others have said, this is a very enabling video


----------



## JadeFor3st

Thank you for all the likes and comments. I’m glad the video is helpful and enabling. 
The purse actually can fit even more if I had two hands to organize the items better.



luvspa said:


> Thanks for the video and I like your lemon tea phone case!



It’s actually hubby’s phone since I was using mine to record. Also, I thought showing it would be helpful as there were many concerns if the iPhone Max series would fit. But yes, hubby likes the lemon tea case a lot, and I’m thinking of getting the soybean milk one too if I run across it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> It was available on USA H.com????
> View attachment 4592320
> View attachment 4592321


OMGGGGGGG!!!! I can't believe that!


MDNYC said:


> Some mod pics of mini Lindy etain.


Looks sooooo goood on you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> I got to drool over this adorable mini lindy on Sunday... this is one adorable AND useable mini!!! Didn’t get a pic but it’s perfect crossbody bag!  Want want want.


The angle makes it look bigger than it really is but it is still adorable.  I plan to get the black one as well and think that it looks better than the mini Bolide for cross body.


----------



## Summerof89

Israeli_Flava said:


> I got to drool over this adorable mini lindy on Sunday... this is one adorable AND useable mini!!! Didn’t get a pic but it’s perfect crossbody bag!  Want want want.


I was set on blue or yellow but Your photos made me consider black


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> I got to drool over this adorable mini lindy on Sunday... this is one adorable AND useable mini!!! Didn’t get a pic but it’s perfect crossbody bag!  Want want want.





Israeli_Flava said:


> I got to drool over this adorable mini lindy on Sunday... this is one adorable AND useable mini!!! Didn’t get a pic but it’s perfect crossbody bag!  Want want want.


So cute! Looks like the perfect size.. do you think the iPhone could fit in that little outside pocket?


----------



## nymeria

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> I got to drool over this adorable mini lindy on Sunday... this is one adorable AND useable mini!!! Didn’t get a pic but it’s perfect crossbody bag!  Want want want.


Oh dear! I wish you had not posted this! I have been sitting on the fence undecided whether to join the mini Lindy bandwagon but your pictures are sooooo tempting


----------



## eternallove4bag

JadeFor3st said:


> This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.
> https://youtu.be/1f-EclviktU



The video is so helpful! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Rhl2987

I just picked mine up today and see myself using this as an everyday bag. It’s so perfect, practical, and cute! The strap is just right for crossbody. I’m 5’8.5”.


----------



## nymeria

Rhl2987 said:


> I just picked mine up today and see myself using this as an everyday bag. It’s so perfect, practical, and cute! The strap is just right for crossbody. I’m 5’8.5”.


In black, if I remember? SO jealous!


----------



## Rhl2987

nymeria said:


> In black, if I remember? SO jealous!


Yes! I hope you find one soon, and everyone here who is looking for one. The best mini bag I’ve seen because it is still so spacious!


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Yes! I hope you find one soon, and everyone here who is looking for one. The best mini bag I’ve seen because it is still so spacious!


Does the iPhone fit in the outside pocket?


----------



## H Ever After

GoldFish8 said:


> Does the iPhone fit in the outside pocket?



Not quite. I have an iPhone 7 (not plus). I could probably put it in that pocket if I took it out of its case, but with the case it’s too thick and I would worry about stretching out the leather. The width of my phone is just about right, so I doubt a plus would be able to fit.


----------



## GoldFish8

H Ever After said:


> Not quite. I have an iPhone 7 (not plus). I could probably put it in that pocket if I took it out of its case, but with the case it’s too thick and I would worry about stretching out the leather. The width of my phone is just about right, so I doubt a plus would be able to fit.


Thank you. It’s good to know these things. Maybe my chapstick could go in there lol.. or sunglasses maybe?


----------



## frankiextah

hubby picked up the Black in Clemence GHW for me last week when I was out of town!

here are a couple comparison pics of the mini Lindy vs mini Kelly -


----------



## H Ever After

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you. It’s good to know these things. Maybe my chapstick could go in there lol.. or sunglasses maybe?



You’re welcome! Chapstick could definitely go in there, or a slim cardholder, or a few pieces of Ghirardelli chocolates lol. Not sure about sunglasses - it’s kind of a tight pocket so I’d worry about them getting squished, but you could definitely slide one of the earpieces in and hang the sunglasses that way.


----------



## Rhl2987

frankiextah said:


> hubby picked up the Black in Clemence GHW for me last week when I was out of town!
> 
> here are a couple comparison pics of the mini Lindy vs mini Kelly -
> 
> View attachment 4595587
> View attachment 4595588


Love these pictures. It’s been raining H for you!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

frankiextah said:


> hubby picked up the Black in Clemence GHW for me last week when I was out of town!
> 
> here are a couple comparison pics of the mini Lindy vs mini Kelly -
> 
> View attachment 4595587
> View attachment 4595588


Ohhhhhh double trouble!!! Niiiice!


----------



## sf_newyorker

From the pics alone, it’s going to be difficult to say no to this handbag. Enjoying all the feedback.


----------



## hopiko

frankiextah said:


> hubby picked up the Black in Clemence GHW for me last week when I was out of town!
> 
> here are a couple comparison pics of the mini Lindy vs mini Kelly -
> 
> View attachment 4595587
> View attachment 4595588


Congrats!  She is a chic cutie pie!  Enjoy!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MDNYC said:


> Some mod pics of mini Lindy etain.


With the mini Lindy, I personally prefer it to stand up as it is too small to fold like a fortune cookie.


----------



## Purrsey

My country resellers are putting these up at 12000USD.


----------



## mp4

5’4” crossbody


----------



## De sac

mp4 said:


> 5’4” crossbody



Nooo! We are the same height and now I have another thing on my wishlist! When I was in London last week none of the London stores had received it yet. I'm waiting for the Kelly To Go in 2020 but if I'm offered this in étoupe or a pop colour it's mine! 

Thanks everyone for the mod shots and video!


----------



## De sac

JadeFor3st said:


> This is an impromptu video I made for a friend, so not very professionally made.
> https://youtu.be/1f-EclviktU




Thank you!!


----------



## JadeFor3st

I was hoping she would arrive before my trip, and thankfully she did!!

She’s actually really perfect for traveling.


----------



## De sac

This looks like a good complement to my woc, which struggles a bit on holding two phones + cards


----------



## nymeria

JadeFor3st said:


> I was hoping she would arrive before my trip, and thankfully she did!!
> 
> She’s actually really perfect for traveling.
> 
> View attachment 4596344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596345


Looks like black in swift!?! YUM!! Looks wonderful on you- I am sold!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JadeFor3st said:


> I was hoping she would arrive before my trip, and thankfully she did!!
> 
> She’s actually really perfect for traveling.
> 
> View attachment 4596344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596345


Congrats!!! Is that Noir in Swift leather??? So pretty!


----------



## sf_newyorker

mp4 said:


> 5’4” crossbody


I’m 5’1 so it’s gong to work out even better. It looks fantastic on you and everyone else who posted pics. Yesterday I stopped by my home store to pick up yet another scarf and still no sign of any mini Ls.

Off topic, my SA was discussing how stock on coveted leathers is so tense that it’s really putting a strain on many SAs. With the flagship SF store opening last week, stock is even more scarce for a number of H boutiques.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Thank you! It is Blue Indigo in Swift leather with GHW.


----------



## HeatherZE

De sac said:


> Nooo! We are the same height and now I have another thing on my wishlist! When I was in London last week none of the London stores had received it yet. I'm waiting for the Kelly To Go in 2020 but if I'm offered this in étoupe or a pop colour it's mine!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the mod shots and video!


The wait here is killing me.


----------



## weibandy

mp4 said:


> 5’4” crossbody


You look fantastic!


----------



## weibandy

JadeFor3st said:


> I was hoping she would arrive before my trip, and thankfully she did!!
> 
> She’s actually really perfect for traveling.
> 
> View attachment 4596344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596345


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## craielover

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m 5’1 so it’s gong to work out even better. It looks fantastic on you and everyone else who posted pics. Yesterday I stopped by my home store to pick up yet another scarf and still no sign of any mini Ls.
> 
> Off topic, my SA was discussing how stock on coveted leathers is so tense that it’s really putting a strain on many SAs. With the flagship SF store opening last week, stock is even more scarce for a number of H boutiques.


What's coveted leathers considered?
SF received quite a number of mini Ls during opening. I joked with my friends that they must have stolen all our shipment.


----------



## sf_newyorker

kleider said:


> What's coveted leathers considered?
> SF received quite a number of mini Ls during opening. I joked with my friends that they must have stolen all our shipment.


LOL - I think they did! My SA was frowning when she said SF was even bigger than Madison. By coveted I meant B/K/C and SLGs (nice as stocking stuffers). According to my SA and said through gritted teeth, the client pressure for a happy H Christmas gift giving outcome is intense. They want to deliver but their hands are tied! It’s to be expected and a story as old as H time. It’s already tough to keep your clients happy and to not lose them to another boutique - so I can sympathize. That’s just me.


----------



## acrowcounted

sf_newyorker said:


> LOL - I think they did! My SA was frowning when she said SF was even bigger than Madison. By coveted I meant B/K/C and SLGs (nice as stocking stuffers). According to my SA and said through gritted teeth, the client pressure for a happy H Christmas gift giving outcome is intense. They want to deliver but their hands are tied! It’s to be expected and a story as old as H time. It’s already tough to keep your clients happy and to not lose them to another boutique - so I can sympathize. That’s just me.


I’m hearing the same thing from my Vegas SA (and noted the same phenomenon during the HI and Meatpacking reopenings) that BKC, mini evelyne, and mini Lindy stock is thin and delayed, partially due to stock being redistributed to the SF opening. For the mini Lindy specifically, I was told my Vegas store has a waiting list of over 100 clients and only expect to receive a half dozen or so before year’s end.  The SAs all seemed stressed.


----------



## HMuse

Can somebody please model this mini at the crook of arm? Thank you in advance.


----------



## mp4

HMuse said:


> Can somebody please model this mini at the crook of arm? Thank you in advance.



this will not happen with the handles.  I am petite and the handles felt small to grasp with my fingers.  I can puta B30 on my shoulder for reference.


----------



## ba0ba0615

JadeFor3st said:


> Thank you! It is Blue Indigo in Swift leather with GHW.



The bag looks great on you! This may seem like a silly question but did you happen to locate the blind stamp on this bag?  I've gotten mine since last week but I just can't seem to find it (mine is deep blue in clemence). Thanks in advance!


----------



## HMuse

mp4 said:


> this will not happen with the handles.  I am petite and the handles felt small to grasp with my fingers.  I can puta B30 on my shoulder for reference.


Just as i suspected. Thank you for the input !


----------



## dorres

acrowcounted said:


> I’m hearing the same thing from my Vegas SA (and noted the same phenomenon during the HI and Meatpacking reopenings) that BKC, mini evelyne, and mini Lindy stock is thin and delayed, partially due to stock being redistributed to the SF opening. For the mini Lindy specifically, I was told my Vegas store has a waiting list of over 100 clients and only expect to receive a half dozen or so before year’s end.  The SAs all seemed stressed.



SF only got mini lindy. This is what I heard from SAs there. Even the limited edition scarf just arrived today. I think there is just shortage overall.


----------



## papertiger

ba0ba0615 said:


> The bag looks great on you! This may seem like a silly question but did you happen to locate the blind stamp on this bag?  I've gotten mine since last week but I just can't seem to find it (mine is deep blue in clemence). Thanks in advance!



Please ask your SA next time you see him/her. Since you bought it new and a seasonal colour you can pretty well tell what year it is but if it helps just ask H.  We classify this as an authenticity question and therefore you're on the wrong thread. If you bought from any source other than Hermes then take to a paid-for authentication service.


----------



## ba0ba0615

papertiger said:


> Please ask your SA next time you see him/her. Since you bought it new and a seasonal colour you can pretty well tell what year it is but if it helps just ask H.  We classify this as an authenticity question and therefore you're on the wrong thread. If you bought from any source other than Hermes then take to a paid-for authentication service.



Thanks- I've texted my SA and is checking with the manager. Not sure why I didn't think of this in the first place!


----------



## nfl81

Just picked this up today. I’m obsessed. She is absolutely adorable and fits everything. I’m already dreaming of getting other colors!  For those who are wondering if you have a small wrist, you may be able to wear it on your wrist, but not much higher.  An iPhone 11 Pro fits in the outside pocket securely, but most of it will be exposed. It is truly a fantastic bag.


----------



## Phiona88

nfl81 said:


> Just picked this up today. I’m obsessed. She is absolutely adorable and fits everything. I’m already dreaming of getting other colors!  For those who are wondering if you have a small wrist, you may be able to wear it on your wrist, but not much higher.  An iPhone 11 Pro fits in the outside pocket securely, but most of it will be exposed. It is truly a fantastic bag.



Stunning! Is this in Swift or Evercolor?


----------



## nfl81

Phiona88 said:


> Stunning! Is this in Swift or Evercolor?


Thank you!  It's swift!  I think this season they are only coming in clemence or swift.


----------



## nymeria

nfl81 said:


> Just picked this up today. I’m obsessed. She is absolutely adorable and fits everything. I’m already dreaming of getting other colors!  For those who are wondering if you have a small wrist, you may be able to wear it on your wrist, but not much higher.  An iPhone 11 Pro fits in the outside pocket securely, but most of it will be exposed. It is truly a fantastic bag.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## JadeFor3st

weibandy said:


> Gorgeous on you!



Thank you! 



HMuse said:


> Can somebody please model this mini at the crook of arm? Thank you in advance.



Please excuse the unmade bed. I wanted to take a picture for you before checking out of the room. My wrists are quite skinny, therefore can slip through the handles. But my hand does lightly touch the handle in the process of doing so. Hope it helps.


----------



## JadeFor3st

ba0ba0615 said:


> The bag looks great on you! This may seem like a silly question but did you happen to locate the blind stamp on this bag?  I've gotten mine since last week but I just can't seem to find it (mine is deep blue in clemencex in advance!



Sorry, I usually have trouble finding them too, so I don’t bother looking again with my purchases. I think you can see if your SA may be able to help with this.


----------



## ba0ba0615

JadeFor3st said:


> Sorry, I usually have trouble finding them too, so I don’t bother looking again with my purchases. I think you can see if your SA may be able to help with this.



Thanks for your reply- I actually found it after speaking to my SA [emoji4] I know it doesn't matter when I purchase it directly from H but it was bothering me that I couldn't find it at all initially.


----------



## missD

Anyone save the URL of the mini Lindy from H.com when a few colors appeared there?


----------



## weibandy

nfl81 said:


> Just picked this up today. I’m obsessed. She is absolutely adorable and fits everything. I’m already dreaming of getting other colors!  For those who are wondering if you have a small wrist, you may be able to wear it on your wrist, but not much higher.  An iPhone 11 Pro fits in the outside pocket securely, but most of it will be exposed. It is truly a fantastic bag.


This is stunning!  Is it anemone color?


----------



## missD

LovingTheOrange said:


> It was available on USA H.com????
> View attachment 4592320
> View attachment 4592321



did you save the url by chance!?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

missD said:


> did you save the url by chance!?


I didn’t, sorry! Are you looking for the url to refresh (and possibly score) in the future?


----------



## HMuse

JadeFor3st said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the unmade bed. I wanted to take a picture for you before checking out of the room. My wrists are quite skinny, therefore can slip through the handles. But my hand does lightly touch the handle in the process of doing so. Hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 4598092


Thank you so much ! Darn it's irresistable...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> I got to drool over this adorable mini lindy on Sunday... this is one adorable AND useable mini!!! Didn’t get a pic but it’s perfect crossbody bag!  Want want want.


Looks great on you IF ! Have you decided on the color?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

acrowcounted said:


> I’m hearing the same thing from my Vegas SA (and noted the same phenomenon during the HI and Meatpacking reopenings) that BKC, mini evelyne, and mini Lindy stock is thin and delayed, partially due to stock being redistributed to the SF opening. For the mini Lindy specifically, I was told my Vegas store has a waiting list of over 100 clients and only expect to receive a half dozen or so before year’s end.  The SAs all seemed stressed.


Which Vegas store are you referring to? Crystals or Encore?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

terinicola said:


> Soo I tried to get a few mod shots.
> I'm about 5'4" and crossbody is perfect - sits slightly above the hip (I dont mind since that's where I like all my cross body's to sit)
> On the shoulder, it sits like 2" lower, right below my hip.
> It doesn't extend too far out from my body, so I dont feel like I'm going to hit it against things.
> 
> I did fit a chanel pouch, my large phone (samsung S10 5G), my calvi wallet, my bastia coin pouch,  my lip gloss and could probably fit sunglasses on the top. I was quite amazed how much it fit.
> 
> My bag is in clemence (one of my favorite Hermes leather)
> Gold with GHW


This would be my dream combo !! Congrats !!


----------



## missD

LovingTheOrange said:


> I didn’t, sorry! Are you looking for the url to refresh (and possibly score) in the future?


Totally! LOL


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks great on you IF ! Have you decided on the color?


Thanks babe! Ideally, anenome GHW in swift =)


----------



## nfl81

weibandy said:


> This is stunning!  Is it anemone color?


Yes, it is anemone!  I'm more of a pink than a purple person, but I fell in love with this color at first sight!


----------



## Summerof89

i know some of us are looking for a pink, here’s a photo I found from a Paris reseller. It’s in that summer pink colour k4 in swift with phw. Too bad I’m not a swift or phw fan


----------



## Notorious Pink

nfl81 said:


> Just picked this up today. I’m obsessed. She is absolutely adorable and fits everything. I’m already dreaming of getting other colors!  For those who are wondering if you have a small wrist, you may be able to wear it on your wrist, but not much higher.  An iPhone 11 Pro fits in the outside pocket securely, but most of it will be exposed. It is truly a fantastic bag.


This is sooo pretty! Congratulations!!


----------



## nfl81

Notorious Pink said:


> This is sooo pretty! Congratulations!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Meta

Summerof89 said:


> i know some of us are looking for a pink, here’s a photo I found from a Paris reseller. It’s in that summer pink colour k4 in swift with phw. Too bad I’m not a swift or phw fan


It's Rose d'Ete.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> i know some of us are looking for a pink, here’s a photo I found from a Paris reseller. It’s in that summer pink colour k4 in swift with phw. Too bad I’m not a swift or phw fan


----------



## H Ever After

Here’s a mod shot of the mini Lindy in bordeaux in swift leather. It’s such a beautiful and cute little bag, and incredibly functional!


----------



## Addicted to bags

H Ever After said:


> Here’s a mod shot of the mini Lindy in bordeaux in swift leather. It’s such a beautiful and cute little bag, and incredibly functional!
> 
> View attachment 4600555


 Love it! 

Can I ask the dimensions from anyone who owns one? There is a Lindy 34, 30, 26, and I was told the mini is 19cm which doesn't make sense with all the other bags being even numbers.


----------



## littleblackbag

H Ever After said:


> Here’s a mod shot of the mini Lindy in bordeaux in swift leather. It’s such a beautiful and cute little bag, and incredibly functional!
> 
> View attachment 4600555


Love love love this


----------



## Israeli_Flava

H Ever After said:


> Here’s a mod shot of the mini Lindy in bordeaux in swift leather. It’s such a beautiful and cute little bag, and incredibly functional!
> 
> View attachment 4600555


Smashing pairings dear!!! Bravo!


----------



## nymeria

H Ever After said:


> Here’s a mod shot of the mini Lindy in bordeaux in swift leather. It’s such a beautiful and cute little bag, and incredibly functional!
> 
> View attachment 4600555


Looks positively gorgeous!


----------



## H Ever After

Addicted to bags said:


> Love it!
> 
> Can I ask the dimensions from anyone who owns one? There is a Lindy 34, 30, 26, and I was told the mini is 19cm which doesn't make sense with all the other bags being even numbers.


Thank you! I’ll see if I can take a measurement later once I’m home.



littleblackbag said:


> Love love love this


Thank you! It was love at first sight for me too.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Smashing pairings dear!!! Bravo!


Thank you so much!! This means a lot coming from you. You have amazing style and taste!!



nymeria said:


> Looks positively gorgeous!


Thank you! She’s a pretty perfect mini bag.


----------



## H Ever After

Addicted to bags said:


> Love it!
> 
> Can I ask the dimensions from anyone who owns one? There is a Lindy 34, 30, 26, and I was told the mini is 19cm which doesn't make sense with all the other bags being even numbers.



I just measured my mini Lindy and the base is about 18-19cm long by 9cm wide.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I want to point out that the mini Lindy in many of the photos on this thread appears larger than seeing in real person.  Perhaps it may be the angle that the photo was taken.  I tried on an Ebene clemence mini Lindy two weeks ago and they are tiny.  But based on the height and depth of the bag, it can hold quite a lot of essentials, including my iPhone 7 plus.


----------



## Phiona88

Addicted to bags said:


> Love it!
> 
> Can I ask the dimensions from anyone who owns one? There is a Lindy 34, 30, 26, and I was told the mini is 19cm which doesn't make sense with all the other bags being even numbers.



Um, the Kelly comes in 20, 25, 28, 32, 35 and so on...


----------



## Addicted to bags

H Ever After said:


> I just measured my mini Lindy and the base is about 18-19cm long by 9cm wide.


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Phiona88 said:


> Um, the Kelly comes in 20, 25, 28, 32, 35 and so on...


Excuse my ignorance then. But was the "Um" really necessary?


----------



## Styleanyone

When I was at the store last week, I was told Lindy comes in size 17 and 20.


----------



## Phiona88

Addicted to bags said:


> Excuse my ignorance then. But was the "Um" really necessary?



Your statement about no odd number sizes for H bags made me smile, that’s all. Don’t take me too seriously


----------



## Addicted to bags

Phiona88 said:


> Your statement about no odd number sizes for H bags made me smile, that’s all. Don’t take me too seriously


----------



## Addicted to bags

Styleanyone said:


> When I was at the store last week, I was told Lindy comes in size 17 and 20.


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> I got to drool over this adorable mini lindy on Sunday... this is one adorable AND useable mini!!! Didn’t get a pic but it’s perfect crossbody bag!  Want want want.




How did I miss this! It’s perfect on you!!  I’ve so been on the fence because I don’t usually like lindys but I love a crossbody. This thing might look odd since I’m curvy.


----------



## lxrac

chkpfbeliever said:


> I should have taken a photo but the mini Lindy that I saw was Ebene.  Glad that Hermes brought this color back.  It is like a dark burgundy.



Does ebene really have a burgundy undertone? I thought it was dark enough almost black? I don't know I haven't seen an ebene in real life and I like the color that I'm seeing online...


----------



## Birkinbait

Hi everyone, 

I’m new to this forum! I’ve been following this thread for some time now. I just picked up my Mini Lindy today. I noticed everyone was asking about sizes. On my box it shows 18. 

I was lucky enough to get offered the Lindy Mini in Etoupe GHW


----------



## Addicted to bags

LindaQ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m new to this forum! I’ve been following this thread for some time now. I just picked up my Mini Lindy today. I noticed everyone was asking about sizes. On my box it shows 18.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get offered the Lindy Mini in Etoupe GHW


Ah! Thank you for the official size 
Congrats on your new bag. Any chance of a mod shot?


----------



## Birkinbait

Addicted to bags said:


> Ah! Thank you for the official size
> Congrats on your new bag. Any chance of a mod shot?


Yes will take some pictures for you guys tomorrow!


----------



## HeatherZE

So excited! There was FINALLY a mini Lindy on the UK site. It’s gone now but here we go!!!


----------



## Joeli7

HeatherZE said:


> So excited! There was FINALLY a mini Lindy on the UK site. It’s gone now but here we go!!!


I saw three on the EU site just now!


----------



## HeatherZE

Joeli7 said:


> I saw three on the EU site just now!


Yay!!!  Hopefully December will be good to us!


----------



## Berliner Cat

Hallo, I’m following this thread. I also saw 3 ones on H.com. the red one with ghw caught my attention. I hope more colors will come soon!


----------



## Phiona88

They are selling faster than hot cakes online!


----------



## Meta

Posting the dimensions of the bag:


And I posted this on the Wildlife thread as well. Totally stalked this lady for a bit to snap some shots


----------



## romily

Ladies (and gentlemen),

I’m just wondering if anyone has any idea if there is the possibility these will be produced in chèvre, a la all the ‘mini’ bags that Hermés produces...?


----------



## acrowcounted

romily said:


> Ladies (and gentlemen),
> 
> I’m just wondering if anyone has any idea if there is the possibility these will be produced in chèvre, a la all the ‘mini’ bags that Hermés produces...?


For this first release, it is just swift and Clemence, I believe. Who knows what the future will hold but I feel like Chevre doesn’t lend itself well to the flopsy-foldy nature of the Lindy.


----------



## romily

acrowcounted said:


> For this first release, it is just swift and Clemence, I believe. Who knows what the future will hold but I feel like Chevre doesn’t lend itself well to the flopsy-foldy nature of the Lindy.



Thank you for your insight @acrowcounted .  What about barenia?  Does it exist in bigger size lindys?

I also think that I’ve seen some evercolor on Instagram as well (I could be totally mistaken).


----------



## Meta

romily said:


> Thank you for your insight @acrowcounted .  What about barenia?  Does it exist in bigger size lindys?
> 
> I also think that I’ve seen some evercolor on Instagram as well (I could be totally mistaken).


I don’t think the Lindy has been made in Barenia regardless of size.


----------



## ekim1826

I’m new to the purseblog but just wanted to post a picture of my mini lindy that I just got today!
It’s in ebene with silver palladium hardware.
Originally requested jaune ambre but it didn’t come in and I didn’t think I’d like the ebene BUT im loving it!! It’s such a rich chocolate brown and the bag is just so adorable!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

ekim1826 said:


> I’m new to the purseblog but just wanted to post a picture of my mini lindy that I just got today!
> It’s in ebene with silver hardware.
> Originally requested jaune ambre but it didn’t come in and I didn’t think I’d like the ebene BUT im loving it!! It’s such a rich chocolate brown and the bag is just so adorable!!
> View attachment 4605240
> View attachment 4605241


Welcome! And that is one delicious looking mini bag. Congrats! I’m loving ebene with phw.


----------



## romily

Meta said:


> I don’t think the Lindy has been made in Barenia regardless of size.



Thank you @Meta! What would I do without all the knowledge shared on TPF?!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Meta said:


> Posting the dimensions of the bag:
> View attachment 4604956
> 
> And I posted this on the Wildlife thread as well. Totally stalked this lady for a bit to snap some shots



I just adore this color!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Posting the dimensions of the bag:
> View attachment 4604956
> 
> And I posted this on the Wildlife thread as well. Totally stalked this lady for a bit to snap some shots




Thanks for this!!! Is the mini lindy still on the EU website by any chance? From my end I can only see one 34 lindy. >_<


----------



## Meta

xiaoxiao said:


> Thanks for this!!! Is the mini lindy still on the EU website by any chance? From my end I can only see one 34 lindy. >_<


No, it's unavailable.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> No, it's unavailable.



I figured. Urg. I’ve been checking every so often but it’s just crazy how fast people snatch them up!! Would you know if the eu website is available to the whole eu? Every time I type in Hermes it always directs me to the de one, and their stock is seriously lacking.


----------



## Joeli7

There was another mini Lindy today, in gold. So at least four so far this week. I think it's the same stock for all of the EU.


----------



## hannahsophia

Meta said:


> Posting the dimensions of the bag:
> View attachment 4604956
> 
> And I posted this on the Wildlife thread as well. Totally stalked this lady for a bit to snap some shots


 do you remember what color that was?


----------



## Meta

hannahsophia said:


> do you remember what color that was?


Vert Bosphore


----------



## xiaoxiao

Joeli7 said:


> There was another mini Lindy today, in gold. So at least four so far this week. I think it's the same stock for all of the EU.



ah so good to know! I will keep checking.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Vert Bosphore



beautiful color!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Joeli7 said:


> There was another mini Lindy today, in gold. So at least four so far this week. I think it's the same stock for all of the EU.



just to compare... when I search for lindy only this comes up... is it what you are seeing too?


----------



## Joeli7

xiaoxiao said:


> just to compare... when I search for lindy only this comes up... is it what you are seeing too?


Yes that's it at the moment. However new bags have been coming in all day so keep checking! I've seen two or three pico and am evie tpm today and they disappear quickly as well.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Joeli7 said:


> Yes that's it at the moment. However new bags have been coming in all day so keep checking! I've seen two or three pico and am evie tpm today and they disappear quickly as well.


Oh that’s great, so good to know! Thanks for checking.


----------



## elite_dxb

Joeli7 said:


> Yes that's it at the moment. However new bags have been coming in all day so keep checking! I've seen two or three pico and am evie tpm today and they disappear quickly as well.


Hello, may I please know the website you’re talking about? Thank you


----------



## Joeli7

elite_dxb said:


> Hello, may I please know the website you’re talking about? Thank you


Hi, it's what we see when viewing the h.com site from EU countries.


----------



## elite_dxb

Joeli7 said:


> Hi, it's what we see when viewing the h.com site from EU countries.


Oh, the website is unavailable to me  maybe because Of the region


----------



## Joeli7

elite_dxb said:


> Oh, the website is unavailable to me  maybe because Of the region


Sorry, I meant the Hermès  official website.


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiaoxiao said:


> just to compare... when I search for lindy only this comes up... is it what you are seeing too?



Wow! The European stock IS low. There are 22 Lindys on the US site right now (none of them mini atm, don't rush lol )



elite_dxb said:


> Oh, the website is unavailable to me  maybe because Of the region



All Hermès websites are visible from any country AFAIK. The China firewall is not blocking me from the EU sites right now; maybe other countries that restrict Internet access might block the sires?


----------



## elite_dxb

Joeli7 said:


> Sorry, I meant the Hermès  official website.


Oh ok yes I can log in the official website; but didn’t find and mini Lindy. Hopefully soon though ❤️


----------



## elite_dxb

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow! The European stock IS low. There are 22 Lindys on the US site right now (none of them mini atm, don't rush lol )
> 
> 
> 
> All Hermès websites are visible from any country AFAIK. The China firewall is not blocking me from the EU sites right now; maybe other countries that restrict Internet access might block the sires?


Wasn’t able to log in h.com but I’m able to see all other official websites


----------



## luzdetaiwan

From my experience, the stock on the official website in France and other European countries are different. Besides from France, all the other European countries are sharing the same stock.
Take the stock of rodeos for example,
This is what we can see on French Hermes website,
https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/search/?s=Rodeo#||

This is Italian Hermes website,
https://www.hermes.com/it/it/search/?s=Rodeo#||

And this one is from the Netherlands,
https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/search/?s=Rodeo#||

As you can see, the stock of rodeos in Italy and the Netherlands are the same. French one is different.
So make sure you check both of them.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Further more, once you register an online account, you could log into any H website in the world, except the Chinese one. 
I registered on the UK website. I could be able to log into the websites in the US, France, Singapore, Japan and the other European countries. Please correct me if there are other exceptions.


----------



## xiaoxiao

luzdetaiwan said:


> From my experience, the stock on the official website in France and other European countries are different. Besides from France, all the other European countries are sharing the same stock.
> Take the stock of rodeos for example,
> This is what we can see on French Hermes website,
> https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/search/?s=Rodeo#||
> 
> This is Italian Hermes website,
> https://www.hermes.com/it/it/search/?s=Rodeo#||
> 
> And this one is from the Netherlands,
> https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/search/?s=Rodeo#||
> 
> As you can see, the stock of rodeos in Italy and the Netherlands are the same. French one is different.
> So make sure you check both of them.



Oh what a great great tip!!! I certainly will, thanks dear!


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow! The European stock IS low. There are 22 Lindys on the US site right now (none of them mini atm, don't rush lol )
> 
> 
> 
> All Hermès websites are visible from any country AFAIK. The China firewall is not blocking me from the EU sites right now; maybe other countries that restrict Internet access might block the sires?





QuelleFromage said:


> Wow! The European stock IS low. There are 22 Lindys on the US site right now (none of them mini atm, don't rush lol )



right???? I’m so used to the US website and was shocked to see how low they have here. >_<


----------



## Birkinbait

Here are some picture I took today of the Etoupe GHW. I’m 5’2 for reference


----------



## Pokie607

LindaQ said:


> Here are some picture I took today of the Etoupe GHW. I’m 5’2 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606066
> View attachment 4606067
> View attachment 4606068


It looks great on you!


----------



## Birkinbait

Pokie607 said:


> It looks great on you!


Thank you! I’m obsessed with it. It’s so cute I’m so happy my SA offered it to me.


----------



## xiaoxiao

LindaQ said:


> Here are some picture I took today of the Etoupe GHW. I’m 5’2 for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606066
> View attachment 4606067
> View attachment 4606068




It looks really cute on you!!!


----------



## Nk91

I saw mini lindy @3:38 pm in hermes uk website color etoupe but was sold out! Im refreshing the page every 10 second since 3 days and no luck yet


----------



## xiaoxiao

T


Nk91 said:


> I saw mini lindy @3:38 pm in hermes uk website color etoupe but was sold out! Im refreshing the page every 10 second since 3 days and no luck yet


This is so exciting!


----------



## romily

Hurray! Happy to report that I am the proud owner of my first H bag, thanks for my amazing SA.  Gold clémence with GHW.  Very spacious bag considering the size and falls perfectly when worn crossbody.

Thank you for all your assistance with my questions TPF’s!!


----------



## nymeria

romily said:


> Hurray! Happy to report that I am the proud owner of my first H bag, thanks for my amazing SA.  Gold clémence with GHW.  Very spacious bag considering the size and falls perfectly when worn crossbody.
> 
> Thank you for all your assistance my questions TPF’s!!


Congrats!! So happy for you What a perfect first bag- and welcome to the slippery orange slope.....


----------



## Joeli7

xiaoxiao said:


> T
> 
> This is so exciting!


Another etoupe phw mini popped up a short while ago. People are so quick to grab them!


----------



## Nk91

Joeli7 said:


> Another etoupe phw mini popped up a short while ago. People are so quick to grab them!


Omg what time exactly if you remember? Im refreshing the page every 10 sec! But after 8pm i thought nothing going to be added in the website


----------



## Joeli7

Nk91 said:


> Omg what time exactly if you remember? Im refreshing the page every 10 sec! But after 8pm i thought nothing going to be added in the website


This was shortly after midnight CET


----------



## Nk91

Etoupe mini popped out in hermes france website just now and i was trying to check out but sold out immediately! I cant believe how fast its being sold out!! I swear i kept refreshing the page every minute! This is so frustrating


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Anyone know if the mini lindy only release for this season, or it will be a permanent line?

Really like it, but takes time to get it.


----------



## Berliner Cat

Nk91 said:


> Etoupe mini popped out in hermes france website just now and i was trying to check out but sold out immediately! I cant believe how fast its being sold out!! I swear i kept refreshing the page every minute! This is so frustrating



That’s my question as well: How possible to be sold out so quickly, especially popular bags like mini Lindy?  There are many H fans fliquently checking the site (as I do sometimes)? or resellers computer automatically clicking?

Also, they update the site irregularly even in the midnight. Is that a computer doing or somebody working in another side of the world?

I’d like to see mini Lindy in live and compare different colors, but it would be very hard.


----------



## De sac

I always find stocks of popular bags are limited (literally one, two, four) and therefore sell out quickly.


----------



## Nk91

I 


Berliner Cat said:


> That’s my question as well: How possible to be sold out so quickly, especially popular bags like mini Lindy?  There are many H fans fliquently checking the site (as I do sometimes)? or resellers computer automatically clicking?
> 
> Also, they update the site irregularly even in the midnight. Is that a computer doing or somebody working in another side of the world?
> 
> I’d like to see mini Lindy in live and compare different colors, but it would be very hard.


Omg you just said whats on my mind ! This is really weird and i do think that  resellers computers are buying automatically but howIf their is such thing i want it to get me mini lindy


----------



## Nk91

I hope that someone in this page managed to buy mini lindy through the website To give me some hope  because i think the buyer needs super powers to be able to add the bag to your cart
And checkout directly and PAY without being sold out ;(


----------



## exchangeluxury

Anyone has the luck to get this in US? I called me SA but it’s not available! I want it soooooo much!!


----------



## Nk91

exchangeluxury said:


> Anyone has the luck to get this in US? I called me SA but it’s not available! I want it soooooo much!!


No but it was available in h website us  few days ago


----------



## missD

Still refreshing the site. Whose been doing it with me!?


----------



## exchangeluxury

missD said:


> Still refreshing the site. Whose been doing it with me!?



Me!! Every single day!


----------



## leechiyong

missD said:


> Still refreshing the site. Whose been doing it with me!?


Me!


----------



## Nk91

exchangeluxury said:


> Me!! Every single day!


Me too every minute and nothing popped since few days ago! The resellers are selling it double the price


----------



## lxrac

Meta said:


> Posting the dimensions of the bag:
> View attachment 4604956
> 
> And I posted this on the Wildlife thread as well. Totally stalked this lady for a bit to snap some shots



Ya'll what color is that.. lagoon???


----------



## Meta

lxrac said:


> Ya'll what color is that.. lagoon???


It’s Vert Bosphore.


----------



## ladysarah

leechiyong said:


> Me!





Nk91 said:


> Me too every minute and nothing popped since few days ago! The resellers are selling it double the price



chin up! They will turn up- what colour are you looking for and I shall alert you if anything catches my eye.


----------



## Nk91

ladysarah said:


> chin up! They will turn up- what colour are you looking for and I shall alert you if anything catches my eye.


I dont mind any color, i really really want the bag soooo much


----------



## Phiona88

I saw my first Mini L in person today. I was in Central, HK when a lady passed by in front of me with a Gold one. I literally stopped in my tracks and gaped with mouth open


----------



## momoc

lovelyhongbao said:


> Anyone know if the mini lindy only release for this season, or it will be a permanent line?
> 
> Really like it, but takes time to get it.



I think it’s been confirmed in the podium thread that as some suspected it’s not just this season; it will be offered the next season too for at least some leathers / colors. Hope everyone who wants one eventually gets one. The reseller prices sound ridiculous at 2x retail - they must be banking of those with a lack of patience or those with a desire to be the “firsts” and “on trend” for hot items. It’s a cute bag and normally I consider reseller to be a viable option for H bags given the H system, but in this case I definitely wouldn’t pay for that!


----------



## Phiona88

momoc said:


> I think it’s been confirmed in the podium thread that as some suspected it’s not just this season; it will be offered the next season too for at least some leathers / colors. Hope everyone who wants one eventually gets one. The reseller prices sound ridiculous at 2x retail - they must be banking of those with a lack of patience or those with a desire to be the “firsts” and “on trend” for hot items. It’s a cute bag and normally I consider reseller to be a viable option for H bags given the H system, but in this case I definitely wouldn’t pay for that!



Agreed! It’s not a quota bag, so patience is key! I chatted with my SA about it yesterday, and she said they only received around 10 bags for the first round - naturally all those went to the VIPs. However, she confirmed that the store has ordered a lot of them, and regular clients should get their offers soon.


----------



## Joeli7

The fact that some have been spotted on the H website is promising too, I just wish someone here would be lucky enough to snag one! The EU site was restocked at some point between midnight and 5am, so it's definitely worth checking at weird times.


----------



## foxyqt

missD said:


> Still refreshing the site. Whose been doing it with me!?



Same! Im checking the US, UK and France websites! No luck!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Joeli7 said:


> The fact that some have been spotted on the H website is promising too, I just wish someone here would be lucky enough to snag one! The EU site was restocked at some point between midnight and 5am, so it's definitely worth checking at weird times.



Is that EU time? Sometimes I’m awake during those times and if that’s the case I will def check!


----------



## Joeli7

xiaoxiao said:


> Is that EU time? Sometimes I’m awake during those times and if that’s the case I will def check!


Yes, CET. I've been checking the website way too much since I had a few other things I was eyeing as well. Let us know if you spot anything!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Joeli7 said:


> Yes, CET. I've been checking the website way too much since I had a few other things I was eyeing as well. Let us know if you spot anything!




Thank you!! Yes I will and good luck to you too!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Saw this mini today, very cute. but it’s much smaller than I expected


----------



## craielover

Inkbluelover said:


> Saw this mini today, very cute. but it’s much smaller than I expected


Looks great with the user's body frame!


----------



## Phiona88

Missed it again!


----------



## Joeli7

Phiona88 said:


> Missed it again!


Just came here to post about the red mini!


----------



## EmilyM111

De sac said:


> Oh my! My SA told me incorrectly then - was advised a few weeks ago that mini L not expected until Jan for UK!
> I'm not fanatic but could be tempted.
> 
> My SA told me that there were more requests for Mini L than B/K at the moment...



they have some mini L in Warsaw - tried one and was like whoa! so small


----------



## ladysarah

nikka007 said:


> they have some mini L in Warsaw - tried one and was like whoa! so small


Yes they are very cute and very small. I think they look nice on some of the petite ladies. They are very much under the radar, no?


----------



## EmilyM111

ladysarah said:


> Yes they are very cute and very small. I think they look nice on some of the petite ladies. They are very much under the radar, no?


Definitely for petite ladies. I’m 6 ft tall and it looked like a toy bag.


----------



## Joeli7

I feel like the 26 in verso (blues for me) would be amazing but I can't help checking the website for minis just because they're new and elusive.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Phiona88 said:


> Missed it again!



wow! No kidding!!! Thanks for the picture proof


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Phiona88 said:


> Missed it again!


What was the price, in £?


----------



## Phiona88

Diamondbirdie said:


> What was the price, in £?



It was £4230.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Phiona88 said:


> It was £4230.


Thank you!


----------



## Phiona88

Seriously this is getting so frustrating, gone again!


----------



## mochiblure

Phiona88 said:


> Seriously this is getting so frustrating, gone again!


Stalking the website is tough! Hang in there -- wishing you good hunting!


----------



## Joeli7

That one was gorgeous! Yours will come!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Phiona88 said:


> Seriously this is getting so frustrating, gone again!



omg this is the first time I’ve even seen it on the website irl! It’s gone as well but I feel like hope is near.


----------



## Nk91

Im seeing the lindy in the resellers pages a lot! Each reseller have at least 3 lindy’s, while when i ask my sa about it she says the bag is exclusive for the VIP customers only!


----------



## exchangeluxury

Nk91 said:


> Im seeing the lindy in the resellers pages a lot! Each reseller have at least 3 lindy’s, while when i ask my sa about it she says the bag is exclusive for the VIP customers only!



May I ask which reseller? Can you share?


----------



## Nk91

exchangeluxury said:


> May I ask which reseller? Can you share?


@tabdeal
@eliteusa
@cloud11_kw
@chrono24.kw
@6alabya


----------



## exchangeluxury

Nk91 said:


> @tabdeal
> @eliteusa
> @cloud11_kw
> @chrono24.kw
> @6alabya



Thank you


----------



## Nk91

exchangeluxury said:


> Thank you


Your welcome! They are selling it double the price


----------



## Phiona88

Nk91 said:


> Im seeing the lindy in the resellers pages a lot! Each reseller have at least 3 lindy’s, while when i ask my sa about it she says the bag is exclusive for the VIP customers only!



Sad reality is that there are many resellers who *are* VIP...


----------



## Meta

Sharing comparison pics of mini Lindy, Lindy 26 and Lindy 30 that @fatcat2523 generously shared here.


----------



## ladysarah

Nk91 said:


> Im seeing the lindy in the resellers pages a lot! Each reseller have at least 3 lindy’s, while when i ask my sa about it she says the bag is exclusive for the VIP customers only!


How can it be for ‘VIP’s only’ when it’s sold on line?


----------



## tlamdang08

Nk91 said:


> Im seeing the lindy in the resellers pages a lot! Each reseller have at least 3 lindy’s, while when i ask my sa about it she says the bag is exclusive for the VIP customers only!


Wow, Sad!!!


----------



## lil tote

Saw two Lindy minis pop up on the Hermes.com website just now but they sold out immediately


----------



## papertiger

*Can we not get off-topic by discussing resellers (or the rights/wrongs of the aforementioned) please. TY *


----------



## craielover

lil tote said:


> Saw two Lindy minis pop up on the Hermes.com website just now but they sold out immediately


US website?


----------



## exchangeluxury

kleider said:


> US website?



I was entering the payment info but the bag is gone


----------



## Nk91

US website , sold out!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Nk91 said:


> US website , sold out!


ugh, gris perle looks like? great color.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just saw it on the US site, but it's gone. It was 9:15pm Tues. A gray color.


----------



## pasdedeux1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just saw it on the US site, but it's gone. It was 9:15pm. A gray color.
> View attachment 4617485


It's hanging out there, but the link is dead and doesn't go to an actual item. Sad, because I have tried to snap it up twice!


----------



## Phiona88

The Japanese Hermés site had one too earlier.


----------



## lil tote

kleider said:


> US website?


Yes - they seem to be popping up in the site today at random times.


----------



## missD

I saw the US one too! Too light for me but here’s hoping more would come up.


----------



## 19flowers

ekim1826 said:


> I’m new to the purseblog but just wanted to post a picture of my mini lindy that I just got today!
> It’s in ebene with silver palladium hardware.
> Originally requested jaune ambre but it didn’t come in and I didn’t think I’d like the ebene BUT im loving it!! It’s such a rich chocolate brown and the bag is just so adorable!!
> View attachment 4605240
> View attachment 4605241



love this color - congrats!!


----------



## veeroman

Still showing up on the US site, although not available. Such a pretty grey.


----------



## periogirl28

Got to try on a mini Lindy today at FSH. I did not purchase as this one is reserved and I prefer to wait for another colour.


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4618064
> View attachment 4618065
> 
> Got to try on a mini Lindy today at FSH. I did not purchase as this one is reserved and I prefer to wait for another colour.


It is adorable on you!


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> It is adorable on you!


Very kind. My SA agrees.


----------



## Miss Al

Just how small is this bag? My SA told me the bag is really tiny...


----------



## Meta

Miss Al said:


> Just how small is this bag? My SA told me the bag is really tiny...


The dimensions were posted here and comparison pics with other Lindys posted here. There's also been a few mod shots shared.


----------



## QuelleFromage

LindyLindy said:


> GP 36 in Australia currently costs $5,000 AUD.
> 
> PM - Petite
> GM - Grand
> MM - Medium
> TPM - Tiny Petite.
> 
> That's my method for remembering the differing sizes but is it correct?  Would someone please be able to confirm?


I didn't see this old post and it's OT but

TPM très petite modele
PM petite modele
MM moyen modele
GM grande modele
TGM tres grande modele

For the Garden Party, and I'm sorry it took me seven months to see your q,  the TPM is 30 cm, the PM is 36, the MM is 39 and the GM I believe is 45. Per my SM.
Back to topic, the Mini Lindy is just called Mini, Lindys like Birkins, Kellys etc are just referred to by size til they get to "Mini" size 

I've been paging through the thread because I was offered etoupe and I really want a *color* color....


----------



## foxyqt

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4618064
> View attachment 4618065
> 
> Got to try on a mini Lindy today at FSH. I did not purchase as this one is reserved and I prefer to wait for another colour.



Looks perfect on you!!


----------



## periogirl28

foxyqt said:


> Looks perfect on you!!


Thank you.


----------



## Ball

My lovely SA surprised me with a mini Lindy today (clemence in etain with gold hardware) . She said she was hoping to get me a Kelly Pouchette but couldn't get her hands on one today, so she got me a mini Lindy instead.  So sweet of her!  Will post some pictures tomorrow as it is now too dark to take good pictures.


----------



## fatcat2523

Ball said:


> My lovely SA surprised me with a mini Lindy today (clemence in etain with gold hardware) . She said she was hoping to get me a Kelly Pouchette but couldn't get her hands on one today, so she got me a mini Lindy instead.  So sweet of her!  Will post some pictures tomorrow as it is now too dark to take good pictures.


Congratulation


----------



## periogirl28

My SA in Asia texted me and said she sold one 2 days ago in Jaune. Alas, I was 12000km away.


----------



## Gromit

Ball said:


> My lovely SA surprised me with a mini Lindy today (clemence in etain with gold hardware) . She said she was hoping to get me a Kelly Pouchette but couldn't get her hands on one today, so she got me a mini Lindy instead.  So sweet of her!  Will post some pictures tomorrow as it is now too dark to take good pictures.



Congratulations!! I just had my SA put me on a waitlist for one in that same combo. Could you post pictures so I can get a sneak peek? Thank you in advance


----------



## Ball

Here you you


----------



## Ball

fatcat2523 said:


> Congratulation


Thank you


----------



## Ball

And this is how it looks on me - I am 5'2" for your reference (pardon my "loungewear" look)


----------



## 19flowers

Ball said:


> And this is how it looks on me - I am 5'2" for your reference (pardon my "loungewear" look)
> View attachment 4620639


looks great on you -- love the color!


----------



## Gromit

Ball said:


> Here you you
> View attachment 4620635
> View attachment 4620636
> View attachment 4620637





19flowers said:


> looks great on you -- love the color!


It's beautiful!! I'm so looking forward to getting mine. And thank you for the mod shot...I'm 5'1" so was worried the strap would be too long to wear crossbody but it looks like it will be OK. Thank you!


----------



## Ball

19flowers said:


> looks great on you -- love the color!


Thank you


----------



## Ball

Gromit said:


> It's beautiful!! I'm so looking forward to getting mine. And thank you for the mod shot...I'm 5'1" so was worried the strap would be too long to wear crossbody but it looks like it will be OK. Thank you!



Thank you!  Strap definitely won't be too long.


----------



## nicole0612

My SA just sweetly offered me the mini lindy out of the blue! I have been very interested in it, but I am having a baby in a couple of weeks, so my mind and life are a overflowing at the moment. So when she asked me about bags it had completely slipped my mind. I mentioned the Cinhetic to go offhandedly, since I was carrying a wallet as a clutch at the time, and she asked if I would be interested in the mini lindy since it seems just the right size for me. She is so thoughtful and sweet, the best kind of SA who knows what I need even when I forget. I think I will wait for Anemone GHW or Vert Bosphore GHW though. When this bag first came out I assumed I would want clemence, but the colors are so rich in swift, I think that swift may be even better.


----------



## Summerof89

Hmmmm after seeing these photos I feel like the strap might be a tad long for me to wear on one shoulder..... I’m 162cm. I wonder if anyone else feel the same


----------



## Phiona88

Summerof89 said:


> Hmmmm after seeing these photos I feel like the strap might be a tad long for me to wear on one shoulder..... I’m 162cm. I wonder if anyone else feel the same



Yes, I agree the bag looks more flattering worn cross-body.


----------



## periogirl28

Babes good news. New deliveries for FSH  expected. I have ETA but was told I cannot share, alas not by this Thursday. Good luck!


----------



## missD

Almost! But too late...


----------



## pasdedeux1

missD said:


> Almost! But too late...
> 
> View attachment 4622008


ugh bummer! so close!


----------



## xiaoxiao

missD said:


> Almost! But too late...
> 
> View attachment 4622008


Indeed! Next time you might just get it. Don’t give up!


----------



## catin

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4592988
> 
> 
> Here is deep blue PHW. For reference, I am 5’8”.


The deep blue looks wonderful!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

missD said:


> Almost! But too late...
> 
> View attachment 4622008


Keep trying! That is a beautiful color.


----------



## missD

I’m in Shanghai now and tried the display mini Lindy! It’s quite small and not that seamless to get your hand in and out of.

Anyways, it’s 40,000 rmb or about $5700. I believe I can also claim tax back at the airport.


----------



## Miss Al

Picture from reseller. 
Mini Lindy in the new colour Blue du Nord.


----------



## Phiona88

Rose D’ete in Swift (from reseller account)


----------



## Blairbass

I am in love with this adorable bag!


----------



## HeatherZE

Has anyone seen a mini Lindy lately?


----------



## HMuse

I got a chance to play with the mini instore lately in Germany. Boy, they are tiny and almost toylike. Not my cuppa TBH.


----------



## periogirl28

HMuse said:


> I got a chance to play with the mini instore lately in Germany. Boy, they are tiny and almost toylike. Not my cuppa TBH.


That's good. I agree that we should leave behind what isn't our cup of tea for those who suit it better.


----------



## chrixtabel

I want a mini bag and got myself a chanel square mini flap before i found out about mini Lindy. I so definitely would like one. SA at London Bond st store told me to go back about mid Feb.


----------



## HMuse

periogirl28 said:


> That's good. I agree that we should leave behind what isn't our cup of tea for those who suit it better.


Second that


----------



## momoc

I just read on SNS that there were three on hermes.com UK a couple days ago and they were classics: gold GHW, noir GHW and noir PHW. The girl who managed to get the gold one showed a screenshot. So they are out there! Good luck to all who want one


----------



## innerpeace85

momoc said:


> I just read on SNS that there were three on hermes.com UK a couple days ago and they were classics: gold GHW, noir GHW and noir PHW. The girl who managed to get the gold one showed a screenshot. So they are out there! Good luck to all who want one


SNS?


----------



## momoc

innerpeace85 said:


> SNS?



social networking service (or is it site?)

like Instagram (but in this case it wasn’t instagram)


----------



## TheDutchess

Still upset about missing out lol!



momoc said:


> I just read on SNS that there were three on hermes.com UK a couple days ago and they were classics: gold GHW, noir GHW and noir PHW. The girl who managed to get the gold one showed a screenshot. So they are out there! Good luck to all who want one


----------



## missD

I wonder if there’s anyone here that scored one online yet!?


----------



## Summerof89

missD said:


> I’m in Shanghai now and tried the display mini Lindy! It’s quite small and not that seamless to get your hand in and out of.
> 
> Anyways, it’s 40,000 rmb or about $5700. I believe I can also claim tax back at the airport.


Do you have to spend on other things or have a pre existing profile ?


----------



## missD

Summerof89 said:


> Do you have to spend on other things or have a pre existing profile ?



They pretty much said no stock and shut the door on it LOL. I’m sure local VIPs grabbed them all up.


----------



## Ball

Excited to report that I snatched up another mini Lindy - this time in noir with ghw


----------



## sf_newyorker

Ball said:


> Excited to report that I snatched up another mini Lindy - this time in noir with ghw
> 
> View attachment 4641382


So adorable!


----------



## mcpro

I saw an etoupe color In US website this morning but sure when I click it gone ...


----------



## StaceyLyn

mcpro said:


> I saw an etoupe color In US website this morning but sure when I click it gone ...


Funny, I’ve now seen Rouge de Coeur and Etoupe pop up, together, 3 times in last 2 weeks. I can’t  figure out if they are sold then returned and put back on site or if red and etoupe just happen to be the colors that Paris keeps shipping over here for sale.


----------



## Ball

sf_newyorker said:


> So adorable!



Thank you!


----------



## surfchick

Not sure about the other US stores but still no mini-Lindys in my store. Supposedly coming in the next few weeks.  My store is definitely not the favorite child!


----------



## Ball

surfchick said:


> Not sure about the other US stores but still no mini-Lindys in my store. Supposedly coming in the next few weeks.  My store is definitely not the favorite child!



My home store is in New York city and I got the mini Lindy in noir ghw on Wed.  Hopefully your store gets some soon!


----------



## BalLVLover

surfchick said:


> Not sure about the other US stores but still no mini-Lindys in my store. Supposedly coming in the next few weeks.  My store is definitely not the favorite child!


My store has not gotten one in either and I think they gave only gotten in one Kelly Danse.....


----------



## chrixtabel

Anywhere in this forum or anywhere at all I can look at all the colors available for Lindy Mini? I can't decide if I want a "serious color" or "candy color"


----------



## missmythology

did someone already try to fit an iPhone 11 Pro Max in the mini lindy? thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Hermes_Insider said:


> Mini Lindy in clemence is $6,100
> 
> _Clemence GHW colors:_
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Havane
> Noir
> Jaune Ambre
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> Sesame (similar to the lizard color few years back)
> Gold
> Ebene
> Gris Etain
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> 
> _Clemence PHW colors:_
> Bleu Pale
> Bambou
> Bleu Nuit
> Ebene
> Noir
> Rose Azalee
> Lime
> Etoupe
> Sesame
> Gold
> Gris Perle
> Gris Etain
> Feu
> Nata (any info on this color?)
> Rose Extreme
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> 
> Great selection of colors and there are more in evercolor/swift.





Hermes_Insider said:


> Mini Lindy also coming in swift NOT evercolor and is priced at $6,500
> 
> _Swift GHW colors:_
> Anemone
> Bleu Atoll
> Bleu Du Nord
> Bleu Indigo
> Bordeaux
> Deep Blue
> Noir
> Rouge Piment
> Vert Bosphore
> Vert Criquet
> Vert Maquis
> Vert Rousseau
> 
> _Swift PHW colors: _
> Anemone
> Bleu Atoll
> Bleu Du Nord
> Bleu Indigo
> Bordeaux
> Deep Blue
> Lime
> Noir
> Rose Ete
> Rouge Piment
> Vert Bosphore
> Vert Criquet
> Vert Maquis





chrixtabel said:


> Anywhere in this forum or anywhere at all I can look at all the colors available for Lindy Mini? I can't decide if I want a "serious color" or "candy color"


Quoted posts with color intel.


----------



## momoc

missmythology said:


> did someone already try to fit an iPhone 11 Pro Max in the mini lindy? thank you!



It will likely fit because someone said in this thread that their iPhone 7 plus fits which is more or less the same size as iPhone 11 Pro Max (7 plus:  158.2 x 77.9 x 7.3 mm, 11 pro max: 158.0 x 77.8 x 8.1 mm)

There's an outside pocket which probably will struggle and can only hold the non-max version if any at all. But inside it should be fine!


----------



## missmythology

thank you, sounds good! I was worried as everyone keeps saying it’s super tiny..


momoc said:


> It will likely fit because someone said in this thread that their iPhone 7 plus fits which is more or less the same size as iPhone 11 Pro Max (7 plus:  158.2 x 77.9 x 7.3 mm, 11 pro max: 158.0 x 77.8 x 8.1 mm)
> 
> There's an outside pocket which probably will struggle and can only hold the non-max version if any at all. But inside it should be fine!


----------



## Smocksilly

missmythology said:


> did someone already try to fit an iPhone 11 Pro Max in the mini lindy? thank you!


My IPhone XS Max is in a kind of bulky case that makes it bigger than the 11 Pro Max and it fits perfectly in my Mini Lindy. But the outside pockets on the Mini Lindy are tiny and really only good for small receipts.


----------



## Ball

I would say it is not that tiny.  Definitely fits more than a Constance 18 and Evelyne TPM.  I can fit two phones in (my Samsung S10 and work phone iPhone 6), a Chanel coin purse, a small tissue pack, and still room for maybe another small coin purse or even a sunglasses with a small soft case.


----------



## JadeFor3st

missmythology said:


> did someone already try to fit an iPhone 11 Pro Max in the mini lindy? thank you!



Yes, it does.
I posted a video on what fits inside the mini Lindy.
Here it is again:


----------



## Phiona88

JadeFor3st said:


> Yes, it does.
> I posted a video on what fits inside the mini Lindy.
> Here it is again:




Ughh everytime I tell myself I don't really need this bag, I see your video and fall in love with it again, haha


----------



## Ball

It's indeed a very cute bag.  Looks tiny but packs a ton for its tiny looking size.  Very practical.


----------



## boo1689

Gong Xi Fat Choi ! Happy CNY everyone !


----------



## JadeFor3st

Phiona88 said:


> Ughh everytime I tell myself I don't really need this bag, I see your video and fall in love with it again, haha



Not that I’m trying to convince you or anything but it is a cute bag that can fit so much. 
I usually bring one small purse along on most of my travels, and this can fit more than the Constance 18 or the baby Evie that I usually take. I tested it on an oversea trip right after I bought it, and it’s my go to bag now for most errands.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Ball said:


> It's indeed a very cute bag.  Looks tiny but packs a ton for its tiny looking size.  Very practical.



Totally agree!


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Gong Xi Fat Choi ! Happy CNY everyone !
> 
> View attachment 4643512



Gong Xi Fa Cai and Congratulations!
She’s the perfect CNY color @boo1689.


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> Gong Xi Fa Cai and Congratulations!
> She’s the perfect CNY color @boo1689.



thank you so much !!! You must have brought me the luck for finding this baby xoxo I!


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> thank you so much !!! You must have brought me the luck for finding this baby xoxo I!



Always love to be sisters, cousins, or especially twins with you!


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone have photos of ML in swift rouge piment ?


----------



## lil tote

I was able to purchase one in etoupe with PHW off of Hermes.com  (this was about 3 weeks ago) can’t wait to use this cute bag!


----------



## foxyqt

lil tote said:


> I was able to purchase one in etoupe with PHW off of Hermes.com  (this was about 3 weeks ago) can’t wait to use this cute bag!



OMG how lucky!! Do you recall at what time approximately was it on the website?


----------



## lil tote

foxyqt said:


> OMG how lucky!! Do you recall at what time approximately was it on the website?



yes, I was shocked the order went through as I kept getting an error when I first clicked on the link. I kept clicking though and eventually was able to add it to my cart (perhaps someone changed their mind on it?).  It was around noon PT.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Saw a Mini Lindy in Jaune Ambre today...this is my vote for summer mini bag 2020! I bought something else from my wish list and will wait for another color,  but it was ADORABLE!


----------



## Summerof89

QuelleFromage said:


> Saw a Mini Lindy in Jaune Ambre today...this is my vote for summer mini bag 2020! I bought something else from my wish list and will wait for another color,  but it was ADORABLE!


I’m a huge fan of JA but I’m tossing up between that and deep blue for ML sigh....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Summerof89 said:


> I’m a huge fan of JA but I’m tossing up between that and deep blue for ML sigh....


Deep Blue would be amazing...to me that's a great all season color. I really love this bag but I may not add one...we can't have every bag we love. Or can we


----------



## Summerof89

QuelleFromage said:


> Deep Blue would be amazing...to me that's a great all season color. I really love this bag but I may not add one...we can't have every bag we love. Or can we


you spoke my mind, ideally i would love both! but i better be good hehehe maybe i will add a mini kelly in JA to my wishlist


----------



## allure244

Finally got my mini Lindy! 
Vert bosphore clemence ghw


----------



## allure244

My Lindy 26 in magnolia looks huge next to my mini Lindy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

allure244 said:


> My Lindy 26 in magnolia looks huge next to my mini Lindy.


Thanks for the helpful side by side pic! And congrats on your gorgeous mini Lindy


----------



## tlamdang08

My Lunar New Year day surprise 
Rouge De couer


----------



## pinkorchid20

tlamdang08 said:


> My Lunar New Year day surprise
> Rouge De couer


Lovely! Congrats! Perfectly matches the outfit.


----------



## tlamdang08

pinkorchid20 said:


> Lovely! Congrats! Perfectly matches the outfit.


Thank you


----------



## chrixtabel

Ideally I would love to have a Bordeaux Swift GHW (anyone got a picture of this they can share?)
but i would sure buy any neutral color including black if I bump into one


----------



## Meta

chrixtabel said:


> Ideally I would love to have a Bordeaux Swift GHW (anyone got a picture of this they can share?)
> but i would sure buy any neutral color including black if I bump into one


I posted it a while back here. 

On a side note, would like to add that the strap drop is the same as the mini Constance. If you can carry the mini Constance crossbody comfortably, it'll be the same for the mini Lindy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joeli7

On French site just now!


----------



## Nk91

Joeli7 said:


> On French site just now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652385


Sold out since 1 hr and more! I tried to check out several times but no luck


----------



## Joeli7

Nk91 said:


> Sold out since 1 hr and more! I tried to check out several times but no luck


Maybe next time...


----------



## Nk91

Joeli7 said:


> Maybe next time...


Im very tired i think i will give up


----------



## Joeli7

Nk91 said:


> Im very tired i think i will give up


Two things: 
1. This is how I got my Evie TPM in December, refreshing all the time
2. Looks like they're putting some mechanism in place to stop automated buying as today I've been asked several times whether I'm a robot (hasn't happened before).
So I feel there's hope but at the same time I understand if you're fed up.


----------



## Nk91

Joeli7 said:


> Two things:
> 1. This is how I got my Evie TPM in December, refreshing all the time
> 2. Looks like they're putting some mechanism in place to stop automated buying as today I've been asked several times whether I'm a robot (hasn't happened before).
> So I feel there's hope but at the same time I understand if you're fed up.


Thank you so much you gave me hope and re powered me


----------



## cherylc

Has anyone had luck finding the mini lindy in London as a walk in or is it still VIP offers only? My DH will be there soon but I don't want him to waste his time asking if it's not realistic.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Any Lindy in the US?  I used to dislike the back. Every time I saw it, it reminded of a walker ....  I didn’t see beauty in it until I was at the store this week and saw the mini.   Wow wow wow ..... effortless chic and casual.  Easy, elegant.... no nice!  But my SA told me that they don’t have any in stock


----------



## bluerosespf

Uptown Luxer said:


> Any Lindy in the US?  I used to dislike the back. Every time I saw it, it reminded of a walker ....  I didn’t see beauty in it until I was at the store this week and saw the mini.   Wow wow wow ..... effortless chic and casual.  Easy, elegant.... no nice!  But my SA told me that they don’t have any in stock



I bought in NYC Madison last week after declining when they first arrived last year. At my store, they're still being held for "established clients" (my SA's words, not mine).


----------



## Uptown Luxer

bluerosespf said:


> I bought in NYC Madison last week after declining when they first arrived last year. At my store, they're still being held for "established clients" (my SA's words, not mine).


“Established” .... lol. Hermès is a tough nut to crack.  Jeez!!!   I feel like I need to add them as an authorized user to my credit cards and give them access to my checking account.    The problem is that the metrics are so subjective.  I told my SA that I was interested.  She said she will keep me posted.


----------



## DoggieBags

Uptown Luxer said:


> Any Lindy in the US?  I used to dislike the back. Every time I saw it, it reminded of a walker ....  I didn’t see beauty in it until I was at the store this week and saw the mini.   Wow wow wow ..... effortless chic and casual.  Easy, elegant.... no nice!  But my SA told me that they don’t have any in stock


They had stock at NYC Madison last month. Noir, Gold and Etoupe were the available colors. They were not on display but my impression was demand was high and they were selling out each shipment they received pretty fast. So it may be a matter of timing if you happen to visit your local store when a shipment has just arrived.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

DoggieBags said:


> They had stock at NYC Madison last month. Noir, Gold and Etoupe were the available colors. They were not on display but my impression was demand was high and they were selling out each shipment they received pretty fast. So it may be a matter of timing if you happen to visit your local store when a shipment has just arrived.


Thank you dear!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Uptown Luxer said:


> Any Lindy in the US?  I used to dislike the back. Every time I saw it, it reminded of a walker ....  I didn’t see beauty in it until I was at the store this week and saw the mini.   Wow wow wow ..... effortless chic and casual.  Easy, elegant.... no nice!  But my SA told me that they don’t have any in stock





DoggieBags said:


> They had stock at NYC Madison last month. Noir, Gold and Etoupe were the available colors. They were not on display but my impression was demand was high and they were selling out each shipment they received pretty fast. So it may be a matter of timing if you happen to visit your local store when a shipment has just arrived.



As I noted a few posts back, Jaune Ambre and also a red (I think Rouge de Coeur) at Madison a week ago as well. They are definitely in stock in the flagship stores.


----------



## H Ever After

chrixtabel said:


> Ideally I would love to have a Bordeaux Swift GHW (anyone got a picture of this they can share?)
> but i would sure buy any neutral color including black if I bump into one



Here you go.


----------



## gagabag

Uptown Luxer said:


> Any Lindy in the US?  I used to dislike the back. Every time I saw it, it reminded of a walker ....  I didn’t see beauty in it until I was at the store this week and saw the mini.   Wow wow wow ..... effortless chic and casual.  Easy, elegant.... no nice!  But my SA told me that they don’t have any in stock


Funny you said that. I was using my lindy 30 the other day and had it sitting on the far corner of the room. My patient (with dementia) walked in and as soon as she sat down, made a comment that my bag looks like her walker! Her daughter and I just burst out laughing!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

gagabag said:


> Funny you said that. I was using my lindy 30 the other day and had it sitting on the far corner of the room. My patient (with dementia) walked in and as soon as she sat down, made a comment that my bag looks like her walker! Her daughter and I just burst out laughing!


That is pretty funny!!!!!


----------



## Summerof89

H Ever After said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 4655630


Great..... now I am torn between this and deep blue *scream*


----------



## H Ever After

Summerof89 said:


> Great..... now I am torn between this and deep blue *scream*



Always happy to enable


----------



## Summerof89

H Ever After said:


> Always happy to enable


Hahah do you find color easy to wear and to match with other things ?


----------



## SaryC

https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CKI6/





mini lindy on UK site


----------



## Nk91

SaryC said:


> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CKI6/






SaryC said:


> mini lindy on UK site


Sold out(((((((((


----------



## Nk91

19 lindy bags listed just now in us store, but no mini lindy!


----------



## foxyqt

SaryC said:


> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CKI6/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini lindy on UK site



OMG! Looks gorgeous in RE!


----------



## lil tote

Lindy mini available on the US Hermes site in deep blue phw

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CKS4/


----------



## luckylove

lil tote said:


> Lindy mini available on the US Hermes site in deep blue phw
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CKS4/



already gone!


----------



## Nk91

lil tote said:


> Lindy mini available on the US Hermes site in deep blue phw
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CKS4/


Before you sent this i was refreshing the page and nothing was their! Then i saw your note! So strange i swear


----------



## lil tote

Nk91 said:


> Before you sent this i was refreshing the page and nothing was their! Then i saw your note! So strange i swear





luckylove said:


> already gone!



oh gone so fast! I was able to add it to my cart a moment ago too but see now that it’s out of stock.


----------



## Nk91

lil tote said:


> oh gone so fast! I was able to add it to my cart a moment ago too but see now that it’s out of stock.


I always can add it to cart but cant checkout;((;;


----------



## Lejic

So close, yet so far...


----------



## foxyqt

That's just crazy >_<


----------



## Bagaholic222

I wrote to my SA here in Canada and he had one available for me to look at!!!  I feel like this is too good to be true


----------



## craielover

Bagaholic222 said:


> I wrote to my SA here in Canada and he had one available for me to look at!!!  I feel like this is too good to be true


What color? Did you take it?


----------



## Bagaholic222

Etoupe - haven't gone to the store yet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Fashionphile had one for 9k today... and someone bought it.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fashionphile had one for 9k today... and someone bought it.


 What????  Crazy!


----------



## Nk91

Uptown Luxer said:


> What????  Crazy!


Retailers in my place are selling it for 13k


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Fashionphile had one for 9k today... and someone bought it.


OMG. 
Suckaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Nk91 said:


> Retailers in my place are selling it for 13k


What the heck is going on in the world????  Lol


----------



## Rouge*

lil tote said:


> Lindy mini available on the US Hermes site in deep blue phw
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CKS4/



I saw that! Placed it in my cart and it sold before I could check out [emoji22]


----------



## Nk91

Rouge* said:


> I saw that! Placed it in my cart and it sold before I could check out [emoji22]


Same every time!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG.
> Suckaaaaaaaaaa.


No kidding. The buyer paid way too much and the seller gets retail anyway since FP will take near to 30%. I'll patiently wait...


----------



## Bagaholic222

Brought this beauty home today


----------



## Nk91

Why i even cant find lindy 26 online


----------



## golden's mom

Selfridges had one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## boongs1024

This is my first post. Thanks for all the eye candy!


----------



## Lejic

boongs1024 said:


> This is my first post. Thanks for all the eye candy!


Oh god that’s so gorgeous.


----------



## Summerof89

boongs1024 said:


> This is my first post. Thanks for all the eye candy!


oh wow is that S4 deep blue?


----------



## boongs1024

Lejic said:


> Oh god that’s so gorgeous.



Thanks!  I'm in love. 



Summerof89 said:


> oh wow is that S4 deep blue?



Yes, it is. Good eyes!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hi all! I’d like some help deciding which colour mini Lindy I should order please. My top choice was actually Gris Etain but my local store did not order it this season so I am now considering Vert Bosphore, Rose Azalee or Bleu Pale (all PHW). 

I have not seen the new fall colour Vert Bosphore or Bleu Pale in person. I am drawn to pinks and I have Rose Azalee, Rose Extreme and Rose Tyrien in my collection. I do think a bright colour mini Lindy would be lovely but when I am in a rush (which I often am with a 2 year old), I don’t find myself reaching for my bright colour bags as much. Any input would be greatly appreciated!

This is the best pic I managed to find of Bleu Pale. It looks quite close to Bleu Glacier which I have though from what I’ve gathered it actually looks a lot lighter IRL.


----------



## periogirl28

I have no problems myself with light colour bags as DS has grown up but would Bleu Pale be practical for you right now with your little one? Alas Etain would have been a great choice.


----------



## Summerof89

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi all! I’d like some help deciding which colour mini Lindy I should order please. My top choice was actually Gris Etain but my local store did not order it this season so I am now considering Vert Bosphore, Rose Azalee or Bleu Pale (all PHW).
> 
> I have not seen the new fall colour Vert Bosphore or Bleu Pale in person. I am drawn to pinks and I have Rose Azalee, Rose Extreme and Rose Tyrien in my collection. I do think a bright colour mini Lindy would be lovely but when I am in a rush (which I often am with a 2 year old), I don’t find myself reaching for my bright colour bags as much. Any input would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> This is the best pic I managed to find of Bleu Pale. It looks quite close to Bleu Glacier which I have though from what I’ve gathered it actually looks a lot lighter IRL.


In my personal opinion if I was in your position I would:
- forget about etain because I would love something with colour in MD
- forget about RA because you have one
- forget about BP because it’s too late

so the winner would be VB!


----------



## periogirl28

I too cannot decide which colour would be the best for me. My SA thinks it suits me as I got to try it on in Paris. I have put myself on Ban Island for now and am really trying very hard not to say yes please to one in Rose Extreme.


----------



## Summerof89

periogirl28 said:


> I too cannot decide which colour would be the best for me. My SA thinks it suits me as I got to try it on in Paris. I have put myself on Ban Island for now and am really trying very hard not to say yes please to one in Rose Extreme.


If I didn’t have a RE Kelly I would have picked ML in rose extreme because it is beautiful


----------



## pixiesparkle

Summerof89 said:


> If I didn’t have a RE Kelly I would have picked ML in rose extreme because it is beautiful


I agree!! I was tempted to get RE too but I have a C24 in that colour already and it doesn’t make sense (to me) to have another.


----------



## pixiesparkle

periogirl28 said:


> I have no problems myself with light colour bags as DS has grown up but would Bleu Pale be practical for you right now with your little one? Alas Etain would have been a great choice.


Ah yes this is always in the back of my mind. It is the very reason why I’m staying away from Gris Perle and Craie also. My SA said she will see if she has anything in Bleu Pale next time I come in so I can see the colour IRL..


Summerof89 said:


> In my personal opinion if I was in your position I would:
> - forget about etain because I would love something with colour in MD
> - forget about RA because you have one
> - forget about BP because it’s too late
> 
> so the winner would be VB!


VB seems to tick the most boxes indeed! My SA just told me today she saw a customer bought a VB ML and she thinks I will love the colour so


----------



## Summerof89

pixiesparkle said:


> Ah yes this is always in the back of my mind. It is the very reason why I’m staying away from Gris Perle and Craie also. My SA said she will see if she has anything in Bleu Pale next time I come in so I can see the colour IRL..
> 
> VB seems to tick the most boxes indeed! My SA just told me today she saw a customer bought a VB ML and she thinks I will love the colour so


Maybe see what comes first. I actually have the same dilemma though, torn between deep blue, Bordeaux and jaune amber


----------



## Meta

pixiesparkle said:


> VB seems to tick the most boxes indeed! My SA just told me today she saw a customer bought a VB ML and she thinks I will love the colour so


I posted wildlife shot of Vert Bosphore in Swift back here.  If you do reach for blue/green bags, I think it's  Good luck deciding!


----------



## princesscathryn

Got my mini Lindy in Jaune Ambre at FSH on Valentine’s Day!!! It’s adorable!!

Does anyone know where I can find insert for mini Lindy? Because of the color I’m worried about getting dirty inside the bag.


----------



## princesscathryn

Size comparison to Evelyne tpm


----------



## minnnea

boongs1024 said:


> This is my first post. Thanks for all the eye candy!


The leather and the color look so amazing ❤️


----------



## pixiesparkle

princesscathryn said:


> Got my mini Lindy in Jaune Ambre at FSH on Valentine’s Day!!! It’s adorable!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find insert for mini Lindy? Because of the color I’m worried about getting dirty inside the bag.


Wow congrats!! This colour is stunning and a perfect pop for a small bag ❤️. Please share modelling pics! 

As for the insert, I don’t think there is one available for mini Lindy just yet as it is still relatively new but I’m sure one will be available for this size soon now!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Meta said:


> I posted wildlife shot of Vert Bosphore in Swift back here.  If you do reach for blue/green bags, I think it's  Good luck deciding!


Thank you for this! I went to see my SA yesterday and after seeing VB in person, we decided that green is not for me. 

Call me crazy but in the end I decided to order Gris Perle in Swift with GHW . I’ve been wanting to add this colour to my collection (putting aside the fact that I have a 2 year old ) and when my SA told me Gris Perle is on the order list for ML this season I could not resist! 

My only reservation about this is the leather as I have not seen Gris Perle in swift..fingers crossed I don’t regret my decision when it arrives ☺️


----------



## H Ever After

pixiesparkle said:


> Thank you for this! I went to see my SA yesterday and after seeing VB in person, we decided that green is not for me.
> 
> Call me crazy but in the end I decided to order Gris Perle in Swift with GHW . I’ve been wanting to add this colour to my collection (putting aside the fact that I have a 2 year old ) and when my SA told me Gris Perle is on the order list for ML this season I could not resist!
> 
> My only reservation about this is the leather as I have not seen Gris Perle in swift..fingers crossed I don’t regret my decision when it arrives ☺️



Gris perle in swift with GHW sounds absolutely divine!! Definitely worth waiting for!


----------



## Ball

princesscathryn said:


> Got my mini Lindy in Jaune Ambre at FSH on Valentine’s Day!!! It’s adorable!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find insert for mini Lindy? Because of the color I’m worried about getting dirty inside the bag.



I ordered custom insert for my mini Lindy from Esty.com. I ordered from soonibaginbag.  I am satisfied with the quality of the insert.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oh wow, Fashionphile = highway robbery??!! They did sell one about 2 weeks ago for 9K... let's see if this sells


----------



## Lejic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh wow, Fashionphile = highway robbery??!! They did sell one about  weeks ago for 9K... let's see if this sells
> View attachment 4669883


Unless you’ve already sold a bunch with them, they take a HUGE commission so... even with this hike up the original owner still is probably barely recuperating the original price *unless* they’ve already sold quite a few items.

At least that’s how it works with TRR, and I recall TRR and Fashionphile had given me almost the exact same quote (in pocket, not gross).

although for SURE FP is making a boat load of money and driving up the price, lol.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh wow, Fashionphile = highway robbery??!! They did sell one about 2 weeks ago for 9K... let's see if this sells
> View attachment 4669883


 really!!!!  My goodness!!!


----------



## Megs

boongs1024 said:


> This is my first post. Thanks for all the eye candy!



WOW, what a beauty!!!


----------



## cassisberry

Sold in less than a day at $10k



ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh wow, Fashionphile = highway robbery??!! They did sell one about 2 weeks ago for 9K... let's see if this sells
> View attachment 4669883


----------



## StaceyLyn

Lejic said:


> Unless you’ve already sold a bunch with them, they take a HUGE commission so... even with this hike up the original owner still is probably barely recuperating the original price *unless* they’ve already sold quite a few items.
> 
> At least that’s how it works with TRR, and I recall TRR and Fashionphile had given me almost the exact same quote (in pocket, not gross).
> 
> although for SURE FP is making a boat load of money and driving up the price, lol.


These online re-sellers also commonly sell items that they themselves bought in the boutiques.  Their own employees / connected H buyers are the "customers" who walk out of Hermes with hot new loot.  Those new, in-demand items then immediately go up on the website with outrageous mark-ups.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cassisberry said:


> Sold in less than a day at $10k


It did? WOW.
The buyback price was only 7155, so the person who bought it can get back that amount if they sell it back to FP. Huge loss, imo


----------



## surfchick

My store still hasn't gotten the delivery of mini-Lindy's and already being resold in the US!


----------



## jh88

Does anyone know if the mini Lindy has arrived in London stores yet? Thanks x


----------



## QuelleFromage

jh88 said:


> Does anyone know if the mini Lindy has arrived in London stores yet? Thanks x



You asked this question in the London shopping forum and I answered you here . The answer is yes.


----------



## Joeli7

Vert bosphore phw that showed up and was gone within the last couple of hours. 
https://www.hermes.com/se/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079103CKW0/


----------



## jh88

QuelleFromage said:


> You asked this question in the London shopping forum and I answered you here . The answer is yes.


Ah thank you I didn’t see the reply! Thank you!


----------



## princesscathryn

pixiesparkle said:


> Wow congrats!! This colour is stunning and a perfect pop for a small bag ❤️. Please share modelling pics!
> 
> As for the insert, I don’t think there is one available for mini Lindy just yet as it is still relatively new but I’m sure one will be available for this size soon now!



Thanks  Here is the modeling pic, I’m 5’ 4” for your reference.


----------



## lil tote

Me with my etoupe mini Lindy phw. I’m 5’2” for reference


----------



## skybluesky

lil tote said:


> View attachment 4674145
> 
> Me with my etoupe mini Lindy phw. I’m 5’2” for reference


I'm about the same height, thank you for the picture!  It looks perfect on you!

PS love your scarf and how you're wearing it!


----------



## HeatherZE

Does anyone recall which page has the list of colours currently being offered? Thank you, thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

HeatherZE said:


> Does anyone recall which page has the list of colours currently being offered? Thank you, thank you!


Post 167
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-lindy-for-f-w-2019.1004034/page-12#post-33239106


----------



## Phiona88

Admiring this lovely Vert Rousseau in swift and GHW (pic by reseller). It’s gorgeous!


----------



## xiaoxiao

princesscathryn said:


> Thanks  Here is the modeling pic, I’m 5’ 4” for your reference.



Love that length on you!


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone know if Bordeaux IRL is as winey red as it appears in this picture? I am tossing up between a ML in Bordeaux or jaune ambre. Some photos I find of the former appear very dark brown to me which I do not like.


----------



## acrowcounted

Summerof89 said:


> Does anyone know if Bordeaux IRL is as red as it appears in this picture? I am tossing up between a ML in Bordeaux or jaune ambre. Some photos I find of the former appear very dark brown to me which I do not like.


I have swift Bordeaux in two different H Apple Watch bands and to me it is more of a purple brown than a red. It may look like the pic you posted in bright daylight but in normal lighting I find it more of a plum.


----------



## Hermes_Insider

Mini Lindy Verso for SS20
Only in swift & PHW
$6,500

_Color options:_

Bleu Navy/Bleu Frida
Gold/Jaune Ambre
Navy/Brique
Rose Mexico/Rouge Piment
Rouge de Coeur/Rouge Piment
Sesame/Lime
Terre Battue/Sesame


----------



## A.Ali

I wanted to share with you my wife's mini lindy which we were lucky enough to snag during our last visit to Paris. 

My wife really loves it and was surprised how much it can hold. 

The color of the bag is rose extreme.


----------



## Summerof89

A.Ali said:


> I wanted to share with you my wife's mini lindy which we were lucky enough to snag during our last visit to Paris.
> 
> My wife really loves it and was surprised how much it can hold.
> 
> The color of the bag is rose extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687665
> View attachment 4687666
> View attachment 4687667


oh this is so pretty! and your wife has impeccable taste =)


----------



## foxyqt

A.Ali said:


> I wanted to share with you my wife's mini lindy which we were lucky enough to snag during our last visit to Paris.
> 
> My wife really loves it and was surprised how much it can hold.
> 
> The color of the bag is rose extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687665
> View attachment 4687666
> View attachment 4687667



Gorgeous photos! I love the color of the bag and how it pops with her outfits! So beautiful


----------



## boo1689

mini anemone ghw joins mini rouge de coeur phw and big sister Rose Pourpre


----------



## Bagaholic222

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 4687819
> 
> 
> mini anemone ghw joins mini rouge de coeur phw and big sister Rose Pourpre


Such beautiful shades!


----------



## momoc

Those of you who aren't necessarily Lindy fans but got this bag (I remember a couple commenters saying it in this thread!), can you let me know if you are enjoying the bag a lot?

Was asked by my SA if I'd be interested in one. Thing is I am actually a little on the fence...don't get me wrong, I think the bag is super duper cute, I just don't know if it's for me as I've never been too attracted to the Lindy style. So if anyone were in the same boat as me, I would love to hear your thoughts. I am trying to remind myself to not get caught up in it being a "hot" and "hard to get" bag (also, hopefully it's gotten better now that it's been a while?) and only go for it if it truly is something I want and would be useful. TIA!


----------



## Rhl2987

momoc said:


> Those of you who aren't necessarily Lindy fans but got this bag (I remember a couple commenters saying it in this thread!), can you let me know if you are enjoying the bag a lot?
> 
> Was asked by my SA if I'd be interested in one. Thing is I am actually a little on the fence...don't get me wrong, I think the bag is super duper cute, I just don't know if it's for me as I've never been too attracted to the Lindy style. So if anyone were in the same boat as me, I would love to hear your thoughts. I am trying to remind myself to not get caught up in it being a "hot" and "hard to get" bag (also, hopefully it's gotten better now that it's been a while?) and only go for it if it truly is something I want and would be useful. TIA!


I have never been interested in a Lindy and I got the ML. The simple fact that it goes crossbody adds a lot of value for me. It's also adorable and fits a surprising amount. Do you like how it looks? Do you like the color combo you are offered? Do you think you would use it? Do you love it? These are the things I would ask myself upon seeing it in person, if you do get an offer. Don't count it out just because you don't love the Lindy, but also smart of you to be conscious of not getting caught up in the hype.


----------



## skybluesky

momoc said:


> Those of you who aren't necessarily Lindy fans but got this bag (I remember a couple commenters saying it in this thread!), can you let me know if you are enjoying the bag a lot?
> 
> Was asked by my SA if I'd be interested in one. Thing is I am actually a little on the fence...don't get me wrong, I think the bag is super duper cute, I just don't know if it's for me as I've never been too attracted to the Lindy style. So if anyone were in the same boat as me, I would love to hear your thoughts. I am trying to remind myself to not get caught up in it being a "hot" and "hard to get" bag (also, hopefully it's gotten better now that it's been a while?) and only go for it if it truly is something I want and would be useful. TIA!



I think you have a very practical perspective.  I'm a practical person in general but when it comes to things of beauty (H world), sometimes I do get carried away.  Aesthetically, I think that the mini lindy is very adorable, and I like the look better than the bigger sizes (even though those are more practical).  I actually don't like the "dumpling" look of the bigger bags.  There is a part of me that wants it because it's an it bag right now, but it is expensive for what it is.  I think I would only get it if the specs were exactly something that appealed to me, I wouldn't make any compromises.  I think the mini L is cross-body though so that part does appeal to me.


----------



## cassisberry

Mini Lindy for more than 2x retail on Fashionphile.  Crazy!
	

		
			
		

		
	






cassisberry said:


> Sold in less than a day at $10k


----------



## momoc

Rhl2987 said:


> I have never been interested in a Lindy and I got the ML. The simple fact that it goes crossbody adds a lot of value for me. It's also adorable and fits a surprising amount. Do you like how it looks? Do you like the color combo you are offered? Do you think you would use it? Do you love it? These are the things I would ask myself upon seeing it in person, if you do get an offer. Don't count it out just because you don't love the Lindy, but also smart of you to be conscious of not getting caught up in the hype.





skybluesky said:


> I think you have a very practical perspective.  I'm a practical person in general but when it comes to things of beauty (H world), sometimes I do get carried away.  Aesthetically, I think that the mini lindy is very adorable, and I like the look better than the bigger sizes (even though those are more practical).  I actually don't like the "dumpling" look of the bigger bags.  There is a part of me that wants it because it's an it bag right now, but it is expensive for what it is.  I think I would only get it if the specs were exactly something that appealed to me, I wouldn't make any compromises.  I think the mini L is cross-body though so that part does appeal to me.



Thank you both! That's exactly the type of advice I was hoping for 

Skybluesky, like you, I too don't quite like the "dumpling" look of the Lindy either, and that's why they never called to me, but at the same time, I respect how that is what makes them special and unique. While the mini Lindy is cuter to me, I also think that it loses that unique "Lindyness" because of it. Hopefully I'm making sense! I do love and use cross-body bags heavily though, and with what Rhl2987 said about its surprising capacity, it does sound like this will be a very practical bag for me.

I will take your very useful suggestions and think about the spec (color), will only try if it's one of the shades I'm looking to add to my bag collection. Time to find the comment with list of current colors & text SA!


----------



## skybluesky

momoc said:


> Thank you both! That's exactly the type of advice I was hoping for
> 
> Skybluesky, like you, I too don't quite like the "dumpling" look of the Lindy either, and that's why they never called to me, but at the same time, I respect how that is what makes them special and unique. While the mini Lindy is cuter to me, I also think that it loses that unique "Lindyness" because of it. Hopefully I'm making sense! I do love and use cross-body bags heavily though, and with what Rhl2987 said about its surprising capacity, it does sound like this will be a very practical bag for me.
> 
> I will take your very useful suggestions and think about the spec (color), will only try if it's one of the shades I'm looking to add to my bag collection. Time to find the comment with list of current colors & text SA!



You're welcome!  You're right, the dumpling look is what really makes unique.  Without the dumpling look, it's almost more like an LV speedy, but it's still really cute.  It would be beautiful as a neutral or a pop color, but I don't even know what specs I would want it in (I'm a firm believer in seeing a bag in person).  From what I've seen and heard, it tends to fit most smart phones, and the square-ish shape allows it to fit a fair amount.  I saw a person with one in gris asphalte or etoupe with gold hardware and it pretty adorable.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FP has another one up for 12.5K. It's nuts!! I did see two sell and get returned though - people are maybe buying it just to try it on at home.


----------



## QuelleFromage

momoc said:


> Those of you who aren't necessarily Lindy fans but got this bag (I remember a couple commenters saying it in this thread!), can you let me know if you are enjoying the bag a lot?
> 
> Was asked by my SA if I'd be interested in one. Thing is I am actually a little on the fence...don't get me wrong, I think the bag is super duper cute, I just don't know if it's for me as I've never been too attracted to the Lindy style. So if anyone were in the same boat as me, I would love to hear your thoughts. I am trying to remind myself to not get caught up in it being a "hot" and "hard to get" bag (also, hopefully it's gotten better now that it's been a while?) and only go for it if it truly is something I want and would be useful. TIA!



I'm in this camp. The bigger Lindy never got me excited.  I've tried the Mini Lindy a bunch of times and I think it's very cute. It's also tempting because they are SO coveted. I want a crossbody mini bag that closes fully (unlike the Evie TPM) and is a little less casual than the TPM. I ended up buying a Loewe mini Puzzle which is just a tiny bit bigger.

I know this doesn't exactly answer your q but I've tried this bag on so many times. I do think it's useful and adorable. But for me in the end it's a no.


----------



## nicole0612

There was one on the website at some time this evening. For the past 4 hours at least, “not available” to add to that cart. With stores closing and no new stock for stores and the website for ~6 weeks (or longer) according to information from other threads, this may have been the last one online for awhile.


----------



## mcpro

She’s soooo cuuuttteeee !!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

mcpro said:


> She’s soooo cuuuttteeee !!!!
> 
> View attachment 4692235
> View attachment 4692242


OMG I AM DEAD. Congratulations, she is beautiful! That SWIFT! Drool.


----------



## mcpro

TeeCee77 said:


> OMG I AM DEAD. Congratulations, she is beautiful! That SWIFT! Drool.



you really need this one to add to your collection !!!!


----------



## Oviefan

Hermes Mini Lindy in Gris Etain in excellent condition under retail price on Ann’s Fabulous Finds this morning. Surprised it hasn’t been snatched yet. However they are unable to ship until April 14 due to the current situation.


----------



## leechiyong

Oviefan said:


> Hermes Mini Lindy in Gris Etain in excellent condition under retail price on Ann’s Fabulous Finds this morning. Surprised it hasn’t been snatched yet. However they are unable to ship until April 14 due to the current situation.


Snatched up now, though not by me.  Wish it was!


----------



## Oviefan

leechiyong said:


> Snatched up now, though not by me.  Wish it was!


So sorry leechiyong! I was hoping a TPF member would get it.


----------



## BBINX

Oviefan said:


> Hermes Mini Lindy in Gris Etain in excellent condition under retail price on Ann’s Fabulous Finds this morning. Surprised it hasn’t been snatched yet. However they are unable to ship until April 14 due to the current situation.


It’s sold now!


----------



## Oviefan

BBINX said:


> It’s sold now!


Yes, right after my post.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Oviefan said:


> So sorry leechiyong! I was hoping a TPF member would get it.


Just because that person did not get it doesn't mean it wasn't one of our wonderful tPFers who snagged the bag


----------



## Oviefan

I definitely hope so!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Oviefan said:


> Hermes Mini Lindy in Gris Etain in excellent condition under retail price on Ann’s Fabulous Finds this morning. Surprised it hasn’t been snatched yet. However they are unable to ship until April 14 due to the current situation.


Sold but maybe a sign of the times for resellers. How many people are going to pay top top prices in these times?


----------



## Oviefan

Addicted to bags said:


> Sold but maybe a sign of the times for resellers. How many people are going to pay top top prices in these times?


Agree. There are a few new Mini Lindys on Madison Avenue Couture and Fashionphile, they are absolutely gorgeous but double the retail price. I was planning to get one myself possibly with a reasonable upmark but under the current circumstances had to let go the one priced under retail. Sigh!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oviefan said:


> Hermes Mini Lindy in Gris Etain in excellent condition under retail price on Ann’s Fabulous Finds this morning. Surprised it hasn’t been snatched yet. However they are unable to ship until April 14 due to the current situation.


It was so nice to see it listed at near retail! I wonder if it's because of the current economic situation? It certainly makes the Fashionphile prices look ridiculous.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oviefan said:


> Agree. There are a few new Mini Lindys on Madison Avenue Couture and Fashionphile, they are absolutely gorgeous but double the retail price. I was planning to get one myself possibly with a reasonable upmark but under the current circumstances had to let go the one priced under retail. Sigh!


Lots of respect for your choice, I think it's the right one given the world right now.  Necessities first, bags later.


----------



## Oviefan

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It was so nice to see it listed at near retail! I wonder if it's because of the current economic situation? It certainly makes the Fashionphile prices look ridiculous.


Ann in general has items on her site listed with lower upmarks than some other sites (at least in my experience) and it could be that the bag’s owner wanted it to be sold pretty fast, I can only speculate. But I agree that under the current economic situation buyers can’t keep paying the top prices. Some sites take action, like Rebag, they have a 10% sale on all of their items now. I wish others would follow but it’s up to resellers of course, it’s their business after all.


----------



## nicole0612

Oviefan said:


> Ann in general has items on her site listed with lower upmarks than some other sites (at least in my experience) and it could be that the bag’s owner wanted it to be sold pretty fast, I can only speculate. But I agree that under the current economic situation buyers can’t keep paying the top prices. Some sites take action, like Rebag, they have a 10% sale on all of their items now. I wish others would follow but it’s up to resellers of course, it’s their business after all.



Yes, and in my experience she lets consigners set their desired price much more easily compared to other sites. I have consigned Chanel and Hermes bags and branded fine jewelry with Ann’s, RealReal and Fashionphile. The RealReal and Fashionphile either refuse, or fight tooth and nail if requested to lower prices outside of their designated reduction timeline protocol. Ann will put the price lower (or higher as the case may be), very pleasantly. The downside is that I think her site gets less traffic and things take a lot longer to sell sometimes.
Most of us who have been collecting for a little while and who are on this site know a lot more about prices and the specifics of the brands we care about compared to these companies, even if they are supposedly experts.


----------



## litostar

Hi all! I'm totally brand new to Hermes, and this is the first bag I ever really wanted, well can afford. Anyone knows if you need a good purchasing history to be put on the waitlist? Since I just know Birkins, Kellys, and Constance would require that, not sure about Lindy in general. I know it's a new release so it's harder to get, but I was also told it would show up on the website so check there. Also anybody seen them in Canada prior to store closures? Thanks all and I'm so sorry I'm totally new to this. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Bagaholic222

litostar said:


> Hi all! I'm totally brand new to Hermes, and this is the first bag I ever really wanted, well can afford. Anyone knows if you need a good purchasing history to be put on the waitlist? Since I just know Birkins, Kellys, and Constance would require that, not sure about Lindy in general. I know it's a new release so it's harder to get, but I was also told it would show up on the website so check there. Also anybody seen them in Canada prior to store closures? Thanks all and I'm so sorry I'm totally new to this. Stay safe everyone!


It is available in Canada but in limited quantities as far as I know.  You would have to wait due to the limited supply, but it's not a quota bag so your shopping history should have no impact on you securing this bag.  Good luck!


----------



## litostar

Bagaholic222 said:


> It is available in Canada but not in limited quantities as far as I know.  You would have to wait due to the limited supply, but it's not a quota bag so your shopping history should have no impact on you securing this bag.  Good luck!


Omg thanks for the info! I’m happy I have some hope in getting one for retail one day! Just have to wait for them to be less high in demand as it just released recently. Thanks again ♥️


----------



## acrowcounted

litostar said:


> Omg thanks for the info! I’m happy I have some hope in getting one for retail one day! Just have to wait for them to be less high in demand as it just released recently. Thanks again ♥️


I’m not sure if it will ever get in low enough demand that a walk in can easily buy one. If you compare to the mini evelyne, which has been around for years and years, it’s still often difficult for even established clients to get their hands on one. In my experience, the SAs put them aside immediately for their clients who have been asking for them. Best bet is to stalk the website or start a purchase history with an H SA once things reopen so that you can be on their mind when one hits inventory. Good luck!


----------



## litostar

acrowcounted said:


> I’m not sure if it will ever get in low enough demand that a walk in can easily buy one. If you compare to the mini evelyne, which has been around for years and years, it’s still often difficult for even established clients to get their hands on one. In my experience, the SAs put them aside immediately for their clients who have been asking for them. Best bet is to stalk the website or start a purchase history with an H SA once things reopen so that you can be on their mind when one hits inventory. Good luck!



Noted! Thanks for the tips  do you have any idea by chance what the restocking is like on the website? Or it’s totally random?


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

I was offered one yesterday in rouge de coeur- I had asked about it a year ago... anyhow the timing wasn’t right with the whole not getting paid because of coronavirus and not needing a bag because I’m on lockdown.  I ended up declining the bag.  My sa told me that they are sorting out the bags for when they reopen sometime in May.  Best advice is tell an sa what you are looking for, and when it comes in, they will call.

I was also offered a tpm last year in Washington DC with no prior relationship with the sa and turned it down because it was too small to fit an epi pen.  I think sometimes it comes down to timing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

$13,500 new black mini on Fashionphile. Really?!!? I can't imagine anyone making that purchase that right now. Their pricing is


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $13,500 new black mini on Fashionphile. Really?!!? I can't imagine anyone making that purchase that right now. Their pricing is


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $13,500 new black mini on Fashionphile. Really?!!? I can't imagine anyone making that purchase that right now. Their pricing is


It’s crazy.  That’s too high.  It retails for just under 7k, which is also really high!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> It’s crazy.  That’s too high.  It retails for just under 7k, which is also really high!


Especially for a mini bag!


----------



## leechiyong

Has anyone heard about additional colors for upcoming seasons?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hi all! Does anyone have any intel on new season colors for the mini Lindy? I'm really happy with my mini Puzzle substitute, but still considering adding this bag at some point


----------



## StaceyLyn

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi all! Does anyone have any intel on new season colors for the mini Lindy? I'm really happy with my mini Puzzle substitute, but still considering adding this bag at some point


LOL, I love Loewe, too, and the mini Lindy is the ONLY reason I have not bought a mini Puzzle!  NM in BH had loads of them before the lockdown but I kept on strolling through the store with my eyes focused on the exit... "Mini Lindy. Mini Lindy. Mini Lindy," I kept telling myself.  I'm going to be ticked off if I can't get my hands on one sooner rather than later.


----------



## qtsara615

Does anyone know if the Lindy 20 comes in the color Craie? Have photos to share? Dreaming of a creamy off white mini bag. I’ve seen it in Gris perle and some of the other classics. Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

qtsara615 said:


> Does anyone know if the Lindy 20 comes in the color Craie? Have photos to share? Dreaming of a creamy off white mini bag. I’ve seen it in Gris perle and some of the other classics. Thanks!


Not craie, but I believe it comes in nata per this post:


Hermes_Insider said:


> Mini Lindy in clemence is $6,100
> 
> _Clemence GHW colors:_
> Etoupe
> Bleu Nuit
> Havane
> Noir
> Jaune Ambre
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> Sesame (similar to the lizard color few years back)
> Gold
> Ebene
> Gris Etain
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> 
> _Clemence PHW colors:_
> Bleu Pale
> Bambou
> Bleu Nuit
> Ebene
> Noir
> Rose Azalee
> Lime
> Etoupe
> Sesame
> Gold
> Gris Perle
> Gris Etain
> Feu
> Nata (any info on this color?)
> Rose Extreme
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Tomate
> Deep Blue (new fall color)
> Vert Bosphore (new fall color)
> 
> Great selection of colors and there are more in evercolor/swift.


@Notorious Pink put together this amazing color chart that shows nata and craie together:


----------



## qtsara615

leechiyong said:


> Not craie, but I believe it comes in nata per this post:
> 
> @Notorious Pink put together this amazing color chart that shows nata and craie together:



Just what I was looking for, thanks so much for the helpful info!!


----------



## missD

Any more updates on the color choices? I’m loving Swift with GHW but just not a fan of all the colors. Clemence has such great color choices! I wish Swift came in Blue Nuit!


----------



## Hermes_Insider

missD said:


> Any more updates on the color choices? I’m loving Swift with GHW but just not a fan of all the colors. Clemence has such great color choices! I wish Swift came in Blue Nuit!



Bleu Indigo and Deep Blue were offered in Swift with GHW for FW20. Would those work?

Bleu Nuit was offered with both hardwares in Clemence only.


----------



## missD

Hermes_Insider said:


> Bleu Indigo and Deep Blue were offered in Swift with GHW for FW20. Would those work?
> 
> Bleu Nuit was offered with both hardwares in Clemence only.



Thanks for your post! I prefer the almost black nature of BN versus Indigo which leans more navy?


----------



## Summerof89

Question: so pink mini lindy Matte hw or jaune amber GHW?


----------



## HeatherZE

I vote JA!


----------



## attrapereve

Summerof89 said:


> Question: so pink mini lindy Matte hw or jaune amber GHW?



Voting for Jaune too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> Question: so pink mini lindy Matte hw or jaune amber GHW?


*You need to ask???? *


----------



## Bagaholic222

loulourella said:


> Voting for Jaune too!


+1 Jaune


----------



## StaceyLyn

Summerof89 said:


> Question: so pink mini lindy Matte hw or jaune amber GHW?


So Pink all the way!  I LOVE JA but So Pink is a special treat.  It's like So Black was 10 years ago.  I snapped up everything I was offered in So Black back then and I would snap up any So Pink bags now, as well.  Truly unique.  Unless of course you despise the color pink.  Then I would pass.


----------



## Summerof89

HeatherZE said:


> I vote JA!





loulourella said:


> Voting for Jaune too!





Bagaholic222 said:


> +1 Jaune


OK 3 votes for JA!



Israeli_Flava said:


> *You need to ask???? *


hahahah I presume your vote is for so pink then



StaceyLyn said:


> So Pink all the way!  I LOVE JA but So Pink is a special treat.  It's like So Black was 10 years ago.  I snapped up everything I was offered in So Black back then and I would snap up any So Pink bags now, as well.  Truly unique.  Unless of course you despise the color pink.  Then I would pass.


I love my pinks, the only thing I wasn't sure of was the matte hardware but you are right, so pink is unique whereas other colors I can acquire in other styles.


----------



## Hermes Zen

My vote is SO Pink!


----------



## Summerof89

First time seeing this color on ML!


----------



## momoc

Summerof89 said:


> First time seeing this color on ML!



yay bamboo is back! I think that's also the color they are reportedly doing SO green in...I wonder if this means they won't do SO green for the ML?


----------



## Miss Al

StaceyLyn said:


> So Pink all the way!  I LOVE JA but So Pink is a special treat.  It's like So Black was 10 years ago.  I snapped up everything I was offered in So Black back then and I would snap up any So Pink bags now, as well.  Truly unique.  Unless of course you despise the color pink.  Then I would pass.



The SO Pink is to die for!


----------



## luxebae4ever

I need help!! I was lucky enough to snag a mini Lindy from Hermes.com but noticed a tiny flaw. There’s a small gap between the zipper and the H. Is this normal? Should I return??


----------



## pinkorchid20

bby90210 said:


> I need help!! I was lucky enough to snag a mini Lindy from Hermes.com but noticed a tiny flaw. There’s a small gap between the zipper and the H. Is this normal? Should I return??


Congratulations! I personally wouldn't worry about this, a couple of my H bags look the same  Enjoy the bag!


----------



## luxebae4ever

pinkorchid20 said:


> Congratulations! I personally wouldn't worry about this, a couple of my H bags look the same  Enjoy the bag!


Thank you I feel a bit relieved now


----------



## Miss Al

How do ya all 'decorate' your Mini Lindys? I need ideas for mine. Pls share pics. Thanks.


----------



## cuselover

I’m looking into this bag ... I’m not sure how it would sit on me given my height. Is anyone around 5 feet or 5’2 that can model the bag cross body and on shoulder


----------



## mcpro

Miss Al said:


> How do ya all 'decorate' your Mini Lindys? I need ideas for mine. Pls share pics. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Al

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4756681


Perfect! We are twins... which twilly are u using?


----------



## mcpro

Miss Al said:


> Perfect! We are twins... which twilly are u using?


 Thank you ,yay for my twins !!  no it tree of song twilly


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m a twilly person but I think I may actually prefer my mini Lindy bare! Also, for a “mini” bag, it has pretty good capacity, much more than my other H minis...


----------



## JY1217

acrowcounted said:


> I’m a twilly person but I think I may actually prefer my mini Lindy bare! Also, for a “mini” bag, it has pretty good capacity, much more than my other H minis...
> View attachment 4758288


I love every color/leather combination in this picture!


----------



## tlamdang08

For a mini bag, I have a mini rose


----------



## TeeCee77

My new mini lindy! Anemone swift ghw. Holds a ton! I was considering a second evelyne but this will be perfect! I’m 5’6” for reference.


----------



## momoc

TeeCee77 said:


> My new mini lindy! Anemone swift ghw. Holds a ton! I was considering a second evelyne but this will be perfect! I’m 5’6” for reference.



Awesome bag and also love your outfit and how you are wearing it, you look just perfect!!

Your SA sure knows the best color for you (just coming from your comment in the latest purchase thread ) Does this mean you will update your profile pic / family portrait?


----------



## TeeCee77

momoc said:


> Awesome bag and also love your outfit and how you are wearing it, you look just perfect!!
> 
> Your SA sure knows the best color for you (just coming from your comment in the latest purchase thread ) Does this mean you will update your profile pic / family portrait?


Thank you!  He knows I am an anemone magnet!  I really do need to do a new family photo, but my roulis is still in paris and still waiting for my SO! I should just do it anyway!


----------



## mcpro

TeeCee77 said:


> My new mini lindy! Anemone swift ghw. Holds a ton! I was considering a second evelyne but this will be perfect! I’m 5’6” for reference.


  Omg!! You got one ? And the color  Is perfect for you!


----------



## TeeCee77

Yes! Total surprise and I love the GHW! My anemone collection is complete!


----------



## BirkinLover77

acrowcounted said:


> I’m a twilly person but I think I may actually prefer my mini Lindy bare! Also, for a “mini” bag, it has pretty good capacity, much more than my other H minis...
> View attachment 4758288



Very beautiful H collection!


----------



## TeeCee77

Another action shot for size reference. Loving this bag!


----------



## mcpro

TeeCee77 said:


> Another action shot for size reference. Loving this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4772286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772287


 So pretty !! Your making me want to use mine  right now ...


----------



## weibandy

TeeCee77 said:


> Another action shot for size reference. Loving this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4772286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772287


Sooo cute!!


----------



## Miss Al

TeeCee77 said:


> Another action shot for size reference. Loving this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4772286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772287



The three of us are triplets. I used mine over the weekend and the bag turned many heads.   Even my SA said the bag is soo pretty. Yay!

No regrets getting anemone in ghw


----------



## TeeCee77

Miss Al said:


> The three of us are triplets. I used mine over the weekend and the bag turned many heads.   Even my SA said the bag is soo pretty. Yay!
> 
> No regrets getting anemone in ghw


Yess!!! Did you just love her?! Love that you say that, because I think the ghw makes this little bag. I’m not generally a ghw fan, but I just adore it on this bag with anemone!


----------



## Miss Al

TeeCee77 said:


> Yess!!! Did you just love her?! Love that you say that, because I think the ghw makes this little bag. I’m not generally a ghw fan, but I just adore it on this bag with anemone!



Are u planning to style the bag? My SA told me that most of her clients prefer not to hang any charms on it. I tried hanging a rodeo and it looked weird. So for now, my bag will be bare. I may add a twilly to it someday.


----------



## TeeCee77

Miss Al said:


> Are u planning to style the bag? My SA told me that most of her clients prefer not to hang any charms on it. I tried hanging a rodeo and it looked weird. So for now, my bag will be bare. I may add a twilly to it someday.


I think I like her nakie!  I agree that I may tie a bow with a twilly or something. The bag is so unique and has a lot going on already, I dont want to detract from how neat it is sculpturally!


----------



## mcpro

Miss Al said:


> The three of us are triplets. I used mine over the weekend and the bag turned many heads.   Even my SA said the bag is soo pretty. Yay!
> 
> No regrets getting anemone in ghw





TeeCee77 said:


> I think I like her nakie!  I agree that I may tie a bow with a twilly or something. The bag is so unique and has a lot going on already, I dont want to detract from how neat it is sculpturally!



it looks good with the bow but I like it naked more....  so pretty and so cuuuttteee!!! I cant stop looking at her ...


----------



## Newbie2016

acrowcounted said:


> I’m a twilly person but I think I may actually prefer my mini Lindy bare! Also, for a “mini” bag, it has pretty good capacity, much more than my other H minis...
> View attachment 4758288


So cute...what color is the mini lindy?


----------



## acrowcounted

Newbie2016 said:


> So cute...what color is the mini lindy?


Deep Blue. I was pleasantly surprised that it wasn’t as green-blue as other versions I’ve seen.


----------



## gracie05

Comparison pics between mini Lindy and mini Evie


----------



## gracie05

Comparison pics between mini Lindy and mini bolide


----------



## gracie05

What fits in each of my minis- mini Lindy holds the most by a long shot! No comparison really







Hope these pics help someone, I know posts like these on TPF have always helped me in the past


----------



## n1a

thank you so much for the pictures


gracie05 said:


> What fits in each of my minis- mini Lindy holds the most by a long shot! No comparison really
> View attachment 4776498
> View attachment 4776499
> View attachment 4776500
> View attachment 4776503
> View attachment 4776501
> View attachment 4776502
> 
> Hope these pics help someone, I know posts like these on TPF have always helped me in the past



Thank you so much for the pictures @gracie05


----------



## Meta

Spotted mini Lindy in Ostrich Rouge Vif from reseller.


----------



## lil tote

Gorgeous bags! Can you please let me know what color blue and HW the mini Lindy is? Sorry if I missed it. Thank you! 



acrowcounted said:


> I’m a twilly person but I think I may actually prefer my mini Lindy bare! Also, for a “mini” bag, it has pretty good capacity, much more than my other H minis...
> View attachment 4758288


----------



## melsig

gracie05 said:


> What fits in each of my minis- mini Lindy holds the most by a long shot! No comparison really
> View attachment 4776498
> View attachment 4776499
> View attachment 4776500
> View attachment 4776503
> View attachment 4776501
> View attachment 4776502
> 
> Hope these pics help someone, I know posts like these on TPF have always helped me in the past



Thank you so much for the comparison pics!  They are so helpful.  I own the Evie TPM but not the other two.  May I ask how big your phone is?  A friend tried on the mini Bolide a while back but told me she could not fit her phone inside, so I was pleasantly surprised to see that yours fit.


----------



## gracie05

melsig said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison pics!  They are so helpful.  I own the Evie TPM but not the other two.  May I ask how big your phone is?  A friend tried on the mini Bolide a while back but told me she could not fit her phone inside, so I was pleasantly surprised to see that yours fit.


The phone in the pics is an iPhone 8, but my iPhone XS fits comfortably as well (even with large case). I usually carry both phones with me but not always the bulky sunglasses case.


----------



## Meta

lil tote said:


> Gorgeous bags! Can you please let me know what color blue and HW the mini Lindy is? Sorry if I missed it. Thank you!



OP responded in a few posts above, as quoted below 


Newbie2016 said:


> So cute...what color is the mini lindy?





acrowcounted said:


> Deep Blue. I was pleasantly surprised that it wasn’t as green-blue as other versions I’ve seen.


----------



## melsig

gracie05 said:


> The phone in the pics is an iPhone 8, but my iPhone XS fits comfortably as well (even with large case). I usually carry both phones with me but not always the bulky sunglasses case.



That's great to know!  Thank you.  I think the Mini Bolide is officially back on my radar.


----------



## k1zuna

Does anyone know when the mini lindy will be sold on the official website again? Seriously thinking about developing a program to auto-click but I don't want to leave my computer on 24/7 if it's never happening again... Thanks!!!


----------



## chicfinds

mini lindys do appear on the US website from time to time but i almost feel like its a glitch. you'll see it but you can never add it to ur cart b/c it will say its no longer available...lol


k1zuna said:


> Does anyone know when the mini lindy will be sold on the official website again? Seriously thinking about developing a program to auto-click but I don't want to leave my computer on 24/7 if it's never happening again... Thanks!!!


----------



## MissSteph

Does anyone know what is the current stock level for Mini Lindy now?  I am looking for a Gold Clemence mini.  It's going to be a gift and her taste is so specific.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## acrowcounted

MissSteph said:


> Does anyone know what is the current stock level for Mini Lindy now?  I am looking for a Gold Clemence mini.  It's going to be a gift and her taste is so specific.  Thank you in advance!


They come in and get sold immediately. If H follows their typical “keep ‘em wanting more” business model, I predict the mini lindy will follow the stock-demand of the evelyne TPM for the next few years, in that yes they appear regularly but one or two at a time and get sold to waiting long term clients immediately. I also think it will be a bag that is kept in the back, if not already spoken for, but offered to new customers if specifically requested (unlike, say, a birkin which is kept in the back and not offered even upon request to new clients typically).

That is to say, if you are serious about wanting that one combo specifically, I would request it specifically from your SA and hope it arrives or stalk the website. Good luck.


----------



## MissSteph

acrowcounted said:


> They come in and get sold immediately. If H follows their typical “keep ‘em wanting more” business model, I predict the mini lindy will follow the stock-demand of the evelyne TPM for the next few years, in that yes they appear regularly but one or two at a time and get sold to waiting long term clients immediately. I also think it will be a bag that is kept in the back, if not already spoken for, but offered to new customers if specifically requested (unlike, say, a birkin which is kept in the back and not offered even upon request to new clients typically).
> 
> That is to say, if you are serious about wanting that one combo specifically, I would request it specifically from your SA and hope it arrives or stalk the website. Good luck.


Thank you!  I have messaged my SA about the bag so I'm waiting to hear back.  I have Gold at my top choice but would gladly take a Gris too.  I'm just hoping that there is one available within three weeks for a special date but obviously it's hard to predict things in H land!


----------



## Ball

acrowcounted said:


> I’m a twilly person but I think I may actually prefer my mini Lindy bare! Also, for a “mini” bag, it has pretty good capacity, much more than my other H minis...
> View attachment 4758288


Couldn't agree more!  I tied a twilly on my mini Lindy when I first got but after first use, I removed the twilly.  Looks much better (to me at least) without anything else on it!


----------



## k1zuna

Hermes US. Sold out in a few seconds


----------



## luzdetaiwan

A pink one on Europe website today.


			https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CK8W/


----------



## Mimicatz

luzdetaiwan said:


> A pink one on Europe website today.
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CK8W/
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801424


I was gutted I missed this  I desperately want a Lindy mini and I also want something in pink from H and this was the perfect combo


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Mimicatz said:


> I was gutted I missed this  I desperately want a Lindy mini and I also want something in pink from H and this was the perfect combo


Don’t give up. Try to keep refreshing the page. If some orders got canceled, you have a chance to buy it! Best luck.


----------



## gracie05

Cross posting from the bag inserts thread. Here is my Samorga mini Lindy insert. I like the fit, roomy back pocket, and cheerful color


----------



## Bagaholic222

gracie05 said:


> Cross posting from the bag inserts thread. Here is my Samorga mini Lindy insert. I like the fit, roomy back pocket, and cheerful color
> View attachment 4803661


Thanks for sharing - I didn't know Samorga has one for the mini already!


----------



## TeeCee77

Cross-posting: White Fox Bags on Etsy made a fabulous insert for my mini Lindy!


----------



## mcpro

TeeCee77 said:


> Cross-posting: White Fox Bags on Etsy made a fabulous insert for my mini Lindy!
> 
> View attachment 4803766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803767


 Yay ! I just ordered one !! Thank you


----------



## Phiona88

I tried tying a PM rodeo to my Mini Lindy today.  It looks cute in photos, but actually looks a bit strange in real life. Think I prefer the completely naked look on the Mini Lindy


----------



## Ball

Phiona88 said:


> I tried tying a PM rodeo to my Mini Lindy today.  It looks cute in photos, but actually looks a bit strange in real life. Think I prefer the completely naked look on the Mini Lindy
> 
> View attachment 4805277


Agree 100%!  I actually tried doing the same thing last weekend and decided against it.  Went out naked (the bag I meant )


----------



## liangxt

Mine in Anémone swift with GHW.


----------



## foxyqt

A couple of days ago three mini Lindys popped up on the US website in Gold, Etain and perhaps Rose Extreme (wasn't sure because the name doesn't show up when the bag is sold out) and they were GONE within minutes. There were also about 7 Picotins in size 18. ALL SOLD OUT! I wonder if anyone on TPF was lucky enough to grab these from the website?


----------



## janbug27

foxyqt said:


> A couple of days ago three mini Lindys popped up on the US website in Gold, Etain and perhaps Rose Extreme (wasn't sure because the name doesn't show up when the bag is sold out) and they were GONE within minutes. There were also about 7 Picotins in size 18. ALL SOLD OUT! I wonder if anyone on TPF was lucky enough to grab these from the website?



I was eyeing the Gold one, but I have a Lindy 26 (in etoupe) and I can't get myself to get the same bag even though it's smaller and has a strap. I was able to check out with a Picotin 18 in Mykonos and my order status says "in preparation" so I'm hoping that is a good sign and that the order does not get canceled. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

liangxt said:


> Mine in Anémone swift with GHW.
> View attachment 4808458
> 
> View attachment 4808459
> 
> View attachment 4808460


This is my favorite mini Lindy! The color is so vibrant and saturated and the GHW!!!! My goodness! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Phiona88 said:


> I tried tying a PM rodeo to my Mini Lindy today.  It looks cute in photos, but actually looks a bit strange in real life. Think I prefer the completely naked look on the Mini Lindy
> 
> View attachment 4805277


I agree with you! I put a rodeo pm on my LV Nano speedy thinking it would look cute and it was just too much....


----------



## foxyqt

janbug27 said:


> I was eyeing the Gold one, but I have a Lindy 26 (in etoupe) and I can't get myself to get the same bag even though it's smaller and has a strap. I was able to check out with a Picotin 18 in Mykonos and my order status says "in preparation" so I'm hoping that is a good sign and that the order does not get canceled. *fingers crossed*



Hope your order goes through!


----------



## kcavatu

foxyqt said:


> A couple of days ago three mini Lindys popped up on the US website in Gold, Etain and perhaps Rose Extreme (wasn't sure because the name doesn't show up when the bag is sold out) and they were GONE within minutes. There were also about 7 Picotins in size 18. ALL SOLD OUT! I wonder if anyone on TPF was lucky enough to grab these from the website?


The three mini lindys showed up on the website this past Friday around 6 pm, I happened to log on after work and the rose extreme was available and I was able to check out. It shipped today. I was not able to put the etoupe or gold mini lindy in my cart before the rose extreme. The website makes no sense. I've been stalking mini lindys for a while and true to the Hermes experience, persistence........lots of persistence.......pays off.


----------



## mcpro

just trying my new Rodeo to my Mini Lindy because I love the color so much.


----------



## foxyqt

kcavatu said:


> The three mini lindys showed up on the website this past Friday around 6 pm, I happened to log on after work and the rose extreme was available and I was able to check out. It shipped today. I was not able to put the etoupe or gold mini lindy in my cart before the rose extreme. The website makes no sense. I've been stalking mini lindys for a while and true to the Hermes experience, persistence........lots of persistence.......pays off.



Omg congrats!! How lucky! This gives me a lot of hope


----------



## Alohasw

foxyqt said:


> A couple of days ago three mini Lindys popped up on the US website in Gold, Etain and perhaps Rose Extreme (wasn't sure because the name doesn't show up when the bag is sold out) and they were GONE within minutes. There were also about 7 Picotins in size 18. ALL SOLD OUT! I wonder if anyone on TPF was lucky enough to grab these from the website?



I was able to purchase a mini lindy in sesame, not on the US website but on the Canadain website last week so it is indeed possible. Long story short, they ended up giving me the mini lindy in gold because they are sold out of sesame. Waiting for it to get here


----------



## foxyqt

sw423 said:


> I was able to purchase a mini lindy in sesame, not on the US website but on the Canadain website last week so it is indeed possible. Long story short, they ended up giving me the mini lindy in gold because they are sold out of sesame. Waiting for it to get here



Oh wow! Gold is even better! Please take pics when it arrives


----------



## may3545

I also have the anemone swift in ghw!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
So in love.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I was offered Mini Lindy in swift Bordeaux GHW today. I plan Mini Lindy with LV Palm Springs mini as weekend/travel bag. Do you consider Bordeaux swift a good option if that is the intended purpose for my Lindy? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I was offered Mini Lindy in swift Bordeaux GHW today. I plan Mini Lindy with LV Palm Springs mini as weekend/travel bag. Do you consider Bordeaux swift a good option if that is the intended purpose for my Lindy? Thanks!


The color should be fairly worry free and match multiple outfits, so it should fit your needs. My SA describes this bag as “the perfect mom bag” when she offered it to me! Possibly true but not a very seductive description. (She is so cute though, so it was just funny when she said it)


----------



## foxyqt

nicole0612 said:


> The color should be fairly worry free and match multiple outfits, so it should fit your needs. My SA describes this bag as “the perfect mom bag” when she offered it to me! Possibly true but not a very seductive description. (She is so cute though, so it was just funny when she said it)



I'd imagine a mom bag to be much bigger lol! But I like her description. Certainly fits a lot of things for its size, not heavy, and the shoulder strap is a plus!


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> The color should be fairly worry free and match multiple outfits, so it should fit your needs. My SA describes this bag as “the perfect mom bag” when she offered it to me! Possibly true but not a very seductive description. (She is so cute though, so it was just funny when she said it)


Thanks for the reply Nicole! I consider mini Lindy bag exactly like your SA said. Bordeaux is a beautiful neutral to me and I love the color. It is the swift leather I am worried about.


----------



## lorrayne329

I managed to snag this off the website and kinda in two minds about it... should I keep it or wait for one in bordeaux swift (my dream combo!)? 
This is in deep blue, clemence, phw. I love my blues too and this is a rich blue. Very different from the other blues I have (sapphire, blue de minuit, blue nuit..)


----------



## innerpeace85

lorrayne329 said:


> I managed to snag this off the website and kinda in two minds about it... should I keep it or wait for one in bordeaux swift (my dream combo!)?
> This is in deep blue, clemence, phw. I love my blues too and this is a rich blue. Very different from the other blues I have (sapphire, blue de minuit, blue nuit..)
> 
> View attachment 4821970


Congrats on your Lindy! This combination is beautiful but you should wait for Bordeaux swift if that’s what you want.
I was offered Bordeaux swift gold hardware mini Lindy yesterday but I am hesitating because Of the smooth leather.


----------



## lorrayne329

innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats on your Lindy! This combination is beautiful but you should wait for Bordeaux swift if that’s what you want.
> I was offered Bordeaux swift gold hardware mini Lindy yesterday but I am hesitating because Of the smooth leather.


I shall mull over it! It might be a long wait for the colour I want and I sometimes have little patience
I have a mini halzan in swift that I have worn almost everywhere (in rain, sun, squished it in luggage) and it held up very well! I guess the key concern with swift leather on a lindy is the edges tend to bang into things more. Never an easy decision with H and various colours/leather. I wish you luck on your decision!


----------



## nicole0612

foxyqt said:


> I'd imagine a mom bag to be much bigger lol! But I like her description. Certainly fits a lot of things for its size, not heavy, and the shoulder strap is a plus!


I think she meant a good mom purse, not a diaper bag alternative, but that would be even more amusing  It was a really cute description!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply Nicole! I consider mini Lindy bag exactly like your SA said. Bordeaux is a beautiful neutral to me and I love the color. It is the swift leather I am worried about.


I think swift is the ideal leather for a lindy because it is supposed to have a softer shape and swift will help this look in the mini size which tends to have a boxier shape due to the small size (unless you don’t like the typical Lindy shape, then clemence would make sense). Swift should be a little lighter than clemence, so that’s one plus, but it depends on which leather you love more.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> I think swift is the ideal leather for a lindy because it is supposed to have a softer shape and swift will help this look in the mini size which tends to have a boxier shape due to the small size (unless you don’t like the typical Lindy shape, then clemence would make sense). Swift should be a little lighter than clemence, so that’s one plus, but it depends on which leather you love more.


Do you think Swift wears well with time and is a good option for an everyday bag?


----------



## nicole0612

lorrayne329 said:


> I managed to snag this off the website and kinda in two minds about it... should I keep it or wait for one in bordeaux swift (my dream combo!)?
> This is in deep blue, clemence, phw. I love my blues too and this is a rich blue. Very different from the other blues I have (sapphire, blue de minuit, blue nuit..)
> 
> View attachment 4821970


I personally love the deep blue, and I was offered the color you want and turned it down! Ask your SA if your Bordeaux or a color you like more is coming soon; maybe that will help you decide? I personally would not settle for a color I do not love, especially in a bag that is supposed to be cute, fun and bring you delight!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Do you think Swift wears well with time and is a good option for an everyday bag?


My experience is that it can get imprints and sag marks more easily if overfilled. I have only had small bags in swift and they did not wear great (handle getting wavy and stretchy in KP), imprints in a clutch, K25 in swift seems ok but I have only used it a few times and it is noir so doesn’t show stretch marks or imprints like another color would. Honestly, I have not heard many people talk about having these problems with Swift, so I may just being more picky about it. These should be less of an issue with the mini Lindy also compared to a more structured bag.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> My experience is that it can get imprints and sag marks more easily if overfilled. I have only had small bags in swift and they did not wear great (handle getting wavy and stretchy in KP), imprints in a clutch, K25 in swift seems ok but I have only used it a few times and it is noir so doesn’t show stretch marks or imprints like another color would. Honestly, I have not heard many people talk about having these problems with Swift, so I may just being more picky about it. These should be less of an issue with the mini Lindy also compared to a more structured bag.


Thank you!! I might have to wait for clemence.


----------



## Alohasw

Here it is! It arrived yesterday and I’m so in love!

Thought it would be a lot smaller but it’s actually the ideal size for every day use whereas Lindy 30 is perfect when travelling.


----------



## foxyqt

@sw423 she is just PERFECT! Congratulations!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lorrayne329 said:


> I managed to snag this off the website and kinda in two minds about it... should I keep it or wait for one in bordeaux swift (my dream combo!)?
> This is in deep blue, clemence, phw. I love my blues too and this is a rich blue. Very different from the other blues I have (sapphire, blue de minuit, blue nuit..)
> 
> View attachment 4821970


This is such a beautiful blue... I need it to show up for me!! Wait for your desired combo imo.


----------



## lorrayne329

Thank you everyone for telling me to wait for my desires combo! I just texted my SA and she indicated it is quite a wait for a mini lindy and would be next year before my turn as they are not receiving much stock for it.
I dug out my blue bags and did a comparison. My picotin is in blue nuit, constance in blue de minuit and the calvis are blue agate.
Deep blue is nowhere near being ‘deep’ and is a rich royal kind of blue


----------



## laurenad

lorrayne329 said:


> Thank you everyone for telling me to wait for my desires combo! I just texted my SA and she indicated it is quite a wait for a mini lindy and would be next year before my turn as they are not receiving much stock for it.
> I dug out my blue bags and did a comparison. My picotin is in blue nuit, constance in blue de minuit and the calvis are blue agate.
> Deep blue is nowhere near being ‘deep’ and is a rich royal kind of blue
> 
> View attachment 4822599


This is so stunning...I would keep it if it doesn't bother you that it isn't in your first choice!


----------



## attrapereve

sw423 said:


> Here it is! It arrived yesterday and I’m so in love!
> 
> Thought it would be a lot smaller but it’s actually the ideal size for every day use whereas Lindy 30 is perfect when travelling.
> 
> View attachment 4822289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822296


Oh god, congrats!!! Really want one too


----------



## mcpro

may3545 said:


> I also have the anemone swift in ghw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in love.


We’re twins !!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lorrayne329 said:


> Thank you everyone for telling me to wait for my desires combo! I just texted my SA and she indicated it is quite a wait for a mini lindy and would be next year before my turn as they are not receiving much stock for it.
> I dug out my blue bags and did a comparison. My picotin is in blue nuit, constance in blue de minuit and the calvis are blue agate.
> Deep blue is nowhere near being ‘deep’ and is a rich royal kind of blue
> 
> View attachment 4822599


Bleu de minuit is really pretty! I missed this color.


----------



## Alohasw

loulourella said:


> Oh god, congrats!!! Really want one too



Thank you! I feel like I've really lucked out on this one 
I see you are in Sydney. The Australian Hermes website has the mini lindy on there pretty often these days. You just have to be there at the right time. Good luck!


----------



## mcpro

cross posting to bag insert thread:  
@TeeCee77 , thank you for the recommendation , its very well made. from white fox bag inserts.


----------



## k1zuna

sw423 said:


> Here it is! It arrived yesterday and I’m so in love!
> 
> Thought it would be a lot smaller but it’s actually the ideal size for every day use whereas Lindy 30 is perfect when travelling.
> 
> View attachment 4822289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822296


what's the secret of buying online? I've signed up for aupdater and never seem to get it. always out of stock


----------



## Summerof89

My gorgoues SM offered me a ML in bordeaux, sadly I passed it as I would prefer so pink or jaune amber =(


----------



## Alohasw

k1zuna said:


> what's the secret of buying online? I've signed up for aupdater and never seem to get it. always out of stock



There is no secret really. Programs like aupdater help but the item might not become available until hours or even a day later so the website will just keep on showing out of stock or 404.

In my experience, there is still lots that can go wrong even after you pay. Like how i was told the colour that I originally purchased is no longer available. They could have just cancelled my order but they didn't so I considered myself very lucky.

Like previous posts mentioned, you will need luck and lots of persistence pays off. HTH!


----------



## foxyqt

sw423 said:


> There is no secret really. Programs like aupdater help but the item might not become available until hours or even a day later so the website will just keep on showing out of stock or 404.



So does this mean that they post the item on the website first and a few hours later it becomes actually available for purchasing? That would make sense because sometimes the mini Lindy pops up and is immediately out of stock I keep thinking that there's no way someone was that quick lol!


----------



## Alohasw

foxyqt said:


> So does this mean that they post the item on the website first and a few hours later it becomes actually available for purchasing? That would make sense because sometimes the mini Lindy pops up and is immediately out of stock I keep thinking that there's no way someone was that quick lol!



Sometimes, yes! In my case, the item was posted around noon and it kept on showing out of stock until 3pm-ish.

One way to tell if an item is really out of stock is that Hermes usually removes the item from the website pretty quickly if it is sold. When I saw the mini lindy still showing on the website 1 hour after it was posted, even though it said out of stock, i had a feeling that it will become available later and it did


----------



## foxyqt

Thank you, @sw423 !


----------



## hb925

Does anyone know if the mini in Vert Bosphore is still around or if it was a seasonal color? TIA!


----------



## Aribb

cj0617 said:


> Does anyone know if the mini in Vert Bosphore is still around or if it was a seasonal color? TIA!


Yes, it’s still around. I bought one on the beginning of this month.


----------



## hb925

Aribb said:


> Yes, it’s still around. I bought one on the beginning of this month.


Thank you! How are you liking the color? It seems like such a chameleon


----------



## Aribb

cj0617 said:


> Thank you! How are you liking the color? It seems like such a chameleon


It’s more blue than green mostly but when the light is right, it looks greener.


----------



## Imperium

I have scoured the internet but have yet to find a picture of a Rouge Piment ML in Swift...imploring anyone who has one to please share a photo!


----------



## am2022

Love love all these baby lindy’s !❤️


----------



## am2022

sw423 said:


> There is no secret really. Programs like aupdater help but the item might not become available until hours or even a day later so the website will just keep on showing out of stock or 404.
> 
> thanks for the advice .
> Any sightings lately ?
> And what exactly do you type on the search button just “lindy “ ?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> In my experience, there is still lots that can go wrong even after you pay. Like how i was told the colour that I originally purchased is no longer available. They could have just cancelled my order but they didn't so I considered myself very lucky.
> 
> Like previous posts mentioned, you will need luck and lots of persistence pays off. HTH!


----------



## k1zuna

I gave up getting a mini lindy from the hermes website. Too many scalpers with their own programs. I can't beat robots!!! ha


----------



## Alohasw

*@amacasa *

I saw an etain/gold hardware mini lindy on Sept 2 but it was gone within seconds. There was a mini bolide posted on the same day as well and I had to hold myself back on that one 

I feel like all the goodies always get posted on the Canadian website either on the last few days/first few days of the month and yes, search for lindy should give you the result that you are looking for.

HTH!


----------



## tonkamama

So happy to join the club!  My little Miss. Bamboo in Clemence phw.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> So happy to join the club!  My little Miss. Bamboo in Clemence phw.
> View attachment 4852507


She is stunning and the color is so vivid on that leather! Congrats dear Love her!!!!


----------



## momoc

A touch version showed up at Hermes.com! Swift/matte gator, priced at 9600 USD.


----------



## mp4

tonkamama said:


> So happy to join the club!  My little Miss. Bamboo in Clemence phw.
> View attachment 4852507


 Congrats!  This bag looks sooooo amazing in bamboo!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you dears 




Israeli_Flava said:


> She is stunning and the color is so vivid on that leather! Congrats dear Love her!!!!





mp4 said:


> Congrats!  This bag looks sooooo amazing in bamboo!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

momoc said:


> A touch version showed up at Hermes.com! Swift/matte gator, priced at 9600 USD.
> 
> View attachment 4855738
> View attachment 4855739
> View attachment 4855740


Must be gone within a second ! or is it a teaser ?  I found a lot of bags on H.com lately but all of them are not available.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

momoc said:


> A touch version showed up at Hermes.com! Swift/matte gator, priced at 9600 USD.
> 
> View attachment 4855738
> View attachment 4855739
> View attachment 4855740


I'm not a big fan of the Touch version for the B & K but this is too cute in the mini Lindy, especially one that I can afford!


----------



## momoc

chkpfbeliever said:


> Must be gone within a second ! or is it a teaser ?  I found a lot of bags on H.com lately but all of them are not available.



I noticed when it was already out of stock, I have no doubt it was gone within a second! People are just crazy fast with these popular online items!


----------



## cassisberry

Did the price for a mini Lindy increase?  My friend got one today in clemence and said it was $6150 USD before tax.


----------



## acrowcounted

cassisberry said:


> Did the price for a mini Lindy increase?  My friend got one today in clemence and said it was $6150 USD before tax.


That’s been the price since February 2020. I believe it was released at 6100 last year.


----------



## cassisberry

Thanks for the info. 



acrowcounted said:


> That’s been the price since February 2020. I believe it was released at 6100 last year.


----------



## cassisberry

Darn it.  I just missed one in black with PHW on the H website.  I was able to add it to cart but couldn’t complete the order



cassisberry said:


> Thanks for the info.


----------



## lalaland_H

I saw 4 mini Lindys last Wed on the Canadian website, but all were gone when I try to put one into cart...(black, rose extreme, gold, and jaune)
no luck for me


----------



## LVLover

Wondering if a bearn wallet (normal size, not the mini or compact) will fit in a mini lindy? Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

LVLover said:


> Wondering if a bearn wallet (normal size, not the mini or compact) will fit in a mini lindy? Thanks!


I have the trifold bearn wallet. It is difficult to even put in the wallet. I have to put it in at an angle and pull on one corner of the mini lindy in order to be able to push the wallet in. It is best to have a compact wallet with the mini lindy instead. It is rather difficult to put the regular bearn in and take it out as well.


----------



## k1zuna

I gave up on the website. I have a $3000 super computer and failed at checking out. I even signed up for a hermes stock notification app. I guess you gotta hire a programmer to write you an autoclick program lol.............


----------



## tonkamama

Sharing my new in mini Lindy insert by White fox, mentioning code Tonkamama for 10% off until the end of the year.  www.etsy.com/shop/WhiteFoxBags?coupon=TONKAMAMA

* I bought and paid for everything and I am not affiliated with her business in any ways, just want to share products that work and make me and my bags happy.


----------



## acrowcounted

tonkamama said:


> Sharing my new in mini Lindy insert by White fox, mentioning code Tonkamama for 10% off until the end of the year.  www.etsy.com/shop/WhiteFoxBags?coupon=TONKAMAMA
> 
> * I bought and paid for everything and I am not affiliated with her business in any ways, just want to share products that work and make me and my bags happy.
> 
> View attachment 4868781
> View attachment 4868782


Thought this was a Verso at first and got very excited! :/


----------



## k1zuna

momoc said:


> A touch version showed up at Hermes.com! Swift/matte gator, priced at 9600 USD.
> 
> View attachment 4855738
> View attachment 4855739
> View attachment 4855740


this bag is on fashionphile now for 13.5k


----------



## acrowcounted

k1zuna said:


> this bag is on fashionphile now for 13.5k


ie the same price as many of their listings for non touch mini lindys. I’ll never understand FP‘s pricing.


----------



## craielover

k1zuna said:


> this bag is on fashionphile now for 13.5k


I really have a problem when someone scores things from H.com and immediately sells them for a profit.


----------



## craielover

acrowcounted said:


> ie the same price as many of their listings for non touch mini lindys. I’ll never understand FP‘s pricing.


and their mini lindy inventory hasn't changed much in the recent months ... I feel sad for these bags. Mini lindy is such a cute bag and so versatile. Should be carried around rather than moving from H.com to fp


----------



## HESAF

kleider said:


> and their mini lindy inventory hasn't changed much in the recent months ... I feel sad for these bags. Mini lindy is such a cute bag and so versatile. Should be carried around rather than moving from H.com to fp


Can't agree more!!!


----------



## k1zuna

kleider said:


> I really have a problem when someone scores things from H.com and immediately sells them for a profit.



Same. I've been refreshing on the Hermes website for months and still haven't scored one (even with a paid app notification). I genuinely want to carry this bag everyday. If the official price is 1-2k higher I would even pay for it, but I refuse to buy from FP/scalpers for 10-13k.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Eventually the Mini Lindy mania will calm down and it will be easier to get one. It always happens at some point with popular non-quota bags (and other items - remember when a CDC was rare?), so if anyone's frustrated please take heart. The resellers make me angry, too.


----------



## Rockerchic

QuelleFromage said:


> Eventually the Mini Lindy mania will calm down and it will be easier to get one. It always happens at some point with popular non-quota bags (and other items - remember when a CDC was rare?), so if anyone's frustrated please take heart. The resellers make me angry, too.


It is so frustrating to see all these mini lindy bags on reseller sites at crazy prices. I'm content to wait as this isn't a bag I'd pay a premium on.


----------



## pinkki

Been asking my SA for a mini lindy ever since it came out and he surprised me with this beauty in nata! Can’t stop staring at the colour


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

pinkki said:


> Been asking my SA for a mini lindy ever since it came out and he surprised me with this beauty in nata! Can’t stop staring at the colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879958


How gorgeous! The color is perfection. Congratulations!


----------



## crazybag88

pinkki said:


> Been asking my SA for a mini lindy ever since it came out and he surprised me with this beauty in nata! Can’t stop staring at the colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879958


So beautiful! I would love one myself ❤️


----------



## Antje_MUC

Has anyone posted one in feu yet?
I was offered this one recently and couldn’t resist.
I am tall ( 5“10 1,78m) and curvy. But still think that a woman of my built can wear a ML without looking silly, which is sometimes the case with mini bags. 
I hope this picture helps other curvy women to decide.


----------



## eunice1200

That’s beautiful!! I love feu


----------



## MAGJES

Antje_MUC said:


> Has anyone posted one in feu yet?
> I was offered this one recently and couldn’t resist.
> I am tall ( 5“10 1,78m) and curvy. But still think that a woman of my built can wear a ML without looking silly, which is sometimes the case with mini bags.
> I hope this picture helps other curvy women to decide.
> View attachment 4881475
> View attachment 4881476


Love the color of your mini!  great 70 You are wearing!


----------



## Antje_MUC

MAGJES said:


> great 70 You are wearing!


Thank you! My first 70 ever! I am quite grateful to my SA to have pointed this out to me...


----------



## JazzyMac

Anyone seen one in Rouge H?  These are too cute.


----------



## momoc

JazzyMac said:


> Anyone seen one in Rouge H?  These are too cute.



I don’t know if it has been produced in Rouge H so far. At least the first season there was a list of available colors somewhere in this thread and Rouge H was not one of them IIRC.

Maybe they will make it in the future!


----------



## JazzyMac

momoc said:


> I don’t know if it has been produced in Rouge H so far. At least the first season there was a list of available colors somewhere in this thread and Rouge H was not one of them IIRC.
> 
> Maybe they will make it in the future!


Thank you so much!  This helps!


----------



## QuelleFromage

JazzyMac said:


> Anyone seen one in Rouge H?  These are too cute.


Bordeaux yes but not Rouge Hermès so far as I have seen.


----------



## cmutiff

I just got offered (and bought) my first mini Lindy!!


----------



## cassisberry

Congrats!  It looks great on you! 





cmutiff said:


> I just got offered (and bought) my first mini Lindy!!


----------



## craielover

candyapple15 said:


> Hi all, your comments makes me question whether it is an authentic Lindy....and I apologize if I’ve post a wrong pic.


Is she quite tall? Just for fun, I'm going to update two of my pictures for reference. I'm 5'5 (165cm). Since she's wearing it on one shoulder, it should sit at her upper thigh and should be roughly wider than her thigh.


----------



## lalaland_H

cmutiff said:


> I just got offered (and bought) my first mini Lindy!!


so lucky! my SA said they haven't seen any mini lindy since the reopening after the lockdown in Canada...I have been dying to get one lol


----------



## caro83

I'm going in for an appointment soon and I've been asking for a mini Lindy for a few months now. Told my SA I'd take any color/HW combo. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## caro83

Y’all...I just got my dream bag! Sooo happy, gold clemence with GHW. She’s even more gorgeous in person.

Question for those of you who have ML or bags with straps. How do you store them so the strap doesn’t get creases? I tried doing an accordion fold but I’m worried about bending the leather too much


----------



## Mrsjg

caro83 said:


> Y’all...I just got my dream bag! Sooo happy, gold clemence with GHW. She’s even more gorgeous in person.
> 
> Question for those of you who have ML or bags with straps. How do you store them so the strap doesn’t get creases? I tried doing an accordion fold but I’m worried about bending the leather too much


Love this!!!
My dream bag too!


----------



## QuelleFromage

caro83 said:


> Y’all...I just got my dream bag! Sooo happy, gold clemence with GHW. She’s even more gorgeous in person.
> 
> Question for those of you who have ML or bags with straps. How do you store them so the strap doesn’t get creases? I tried doing an accordion fold but I’m worried about bending the leather too much


Not to go too far OT but I roll the straps, same way they usually come in their bags, and store them flat.


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> Not to go too far OT but I roll the straps, same way they usually come in their bags, and store them flat.


Mini Lindy strap is not removable so rolling in any practical way is difficult.

For the ML, I just drape the strap behind the bag in a way that gives it plenty of space such that there are no kinks in it. It seems highly susceptible to folds, most seem to have them straight out of the box, so I try to give it as much straight space as possible.


----------



## k1zuna

caro83 said:


> Y’all...I just got my dream bag! Sooo happy, gold clemence with GHW. She’s even more gorgeous in person.
> 
> Question for those of you who have ML or bags with straps. How do you store them so the strap doesn’t get creases? I tried doing an accordion fold but I’m worried about bending the leather too much


DAMN! This is the ultimate mini lindy color combo!! You must be VVVVVVVVVIP lol


----------



## caro83

k1zuna said:


> DAMN! This is the ultimate mini lindy color combo!! You must be VVVVVVVVVIP lol



Lol I promise I'm not! I still can't believe my luck  Never been offered a B/K/C, but I have purchased a Picotin, shawl, scarf, wallet, and two cardholders in the last ~3 months. So that probably helped haha. On a total Hermes kick right now


----------



## Mrsjg

caro83 said:


> Lol I promise I'm not! I still can't believe my luck  Never been offered a B/K/C, but I have purchased a Picotin, shawl, scarf, wallet, and two cardholders in the last ~3 months. So that probably helped haha. On a total Hermes kick right now


Are you in US?  Im in Canada and have been offered B/K/C but no mini lindy


----------



## caro83

Mrsjg said:


> Are you in US?  Im in Canada and have been offered B/K/C but no mini lindy


 Yep, I'm in the US, in California


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I can finally contribute to this thread!! Mini Lindy etoupe with ghw. You can be sure I’ll be using this EVERY DAY. It holds so much compared to mini kelly & evie tpm


----------



## JazzyMac

LovingTheOrange said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread!! Mini Lindy etoupe with ghw. You can be sure I’ll be using this EVERY DAY. It holds so much compared to mini kelly & evie tpm
> 
> View attachment 4893701


Beautiful!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Can someone post a comparison pic between the mini Lindy and the mini Halzan? TY!


----------



## faye_smith

caro83 said:


> Y’all...I just got my dream bag! Sooo happy, gold clemence with GHW. She’s even more gorgeous in person.
> 
> Question for those of you who have ML or bags with straps. How do you store them so the strap doesn’t get creases? I tried doing an accordion fold but I’m worried about bending the leather too much


Absolutely love this bag. I've been hoping for a mini Lindy for few months now.


----------



## Phiona88

caro83 said:


> Question for those of you who have ML or bags with straps. How do you store them so the strap doesn’t get creases? I tried doing an accordion fold but I’m worried about bending the leather too much





acrowcounted said:


> For the ML, I just drape the strap behind the bag in a way that gives it plenty of space such that there are no kinks in it. It seems highly susceptible to folds, most seem to have them straight out of the box, so I try to give it as much straight space as possible.



Just FYI, this is how I try to place my Mini Lindy when not using her.  I make sure the connecting piece sits at the bottom of the handle (as shown) to ensure there is no strain on the strap, and then drape the strap backwards to give her plenty of room.


----------



## Aquaamyca

Hi mini lindy lovers, 
I love all the ones you have! The main reason I’d love a mini lindy is it’s casual, cute, and can be worn cross body. I really wanted a neutral or anemone but my SA told me that they are harder to get than mini Constance right now. Luckily, I got offered one in rose extreme in clemance leather. I think it’s such a cute and fun color and I would be able to get a lot of use out of it. But it’s not my originally desired color. I could also get the lindy 26 in anemone but I have a neutral preference for medium ish bags (lindy 26, k28, etc.). The photo my Sa sent is reading more red and warm due to lighting but it could be more pink pending lighting. What would you guys do?


----------



## zenith

I was offered a rose extreme mini lindy 5 months ago, on my birthday. It was so hard to turn down because I knew my SA really wanted to surprise me. But a strong pink is just not my colour, having owned another bag in Rose Azalea which I don't use often. I thought I had blown my chances of being offered a mini Lindy again. Thankfully last week I was offered a second one in Nata which I gladly bought. My advice would be to wait for a colour that you really want.


----------



## nicole0612

Aquaamyca said:


> Hi mini lindy lovers,
> I love all the ones you have! The main reason I’d love a mini lindy is it’s casual, cute, and can be worn cross body. I really wanted a neutral or anemone but my SA told me that they are harder to get than mini Constance right now. Luckily, I got offered one in rose extreme in clemance leather. I think it’s such a cute and fun color and I would be able to get a lot of use out of it. But it’s not my originally desired color. I could also get the lindy 26 in anemone but I have a neutral preference for medium ish bags (lindy 26, k28, etc.). The photo my Sa sent is reading more red and warm due to lighting but it could be more pink pending lighting. What would you guys do?


RE is like “hot red” to me (like “hot pink” but red with a little pink). If you like red also I would go for it. I was offered this color and declined because this color is not the best for me. How do you feel about it?


----------



## DoggieBags

Aelfaerie said:


> Can someone post a comparison pic between the mini Lindy and the mini Halzan? TY!


Strap lengths are about the same. Mini Lindy holds way more than mini Halzan.


----------



## foxyqt

After monthsss for persistence, I was finally able to snatch a mini Lindy from the Hermès website! I couldnt believe my luck when I was able to checkout and my order went through! Presenting: Mini Lindy in Rouge Tomate Clemence GHW  I am in lovvve!!


----------



## k1zuna

foxyqt said:


> After monthsss for persistence, I was finally able to snatch a mini Lindy from the Hermès website! I couldnt believe my luck when I was able to checkout and my order went through! Presenting: Mini Lindy in Rouge Tomate Clemence GHW  I am in lovvve!!
> 
> View attachment 4909329
> View attachment 4909330
> View attachment 4909331


Damn this color combo is on fire!!!! Probably not from the US site never seen this combo before


----------



## faye_smith

k1zuna said:


> Damn this color combo is on fire!!!! Probably not from the US site never seen this combo before


Beautiful bag!!!! You have given me reasons to stalk the website. I check it occasionally and have never seen the mini Lindy.


----------



## exchangeluxury

foxyqt said:


> After monthsss for persistence, I was finally able to snatch a mini Lindy from the Hermès website! I couldnt believe my luck when I was able to checkout and my order went through! Presenting: Mini Lindy in Rouge Tomate Clemence GHW  I am in lovvve!!
> 
> View attachment 4909329
> View attachment 4909330
> View attachment 4909331


This is so pretty! in love. I am in the US and have been waiting on it for more than 1 year


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

foxyqt said:


> After monthsss for persistence, I was finally able to snatch a mini Lindy from the Hermès website! I couldnt believe my luck when I was able to checkout and my order went through! Presenting: Mini Lindy in Rouge Tomate Clemence GHW  I am in lovvve!!
> 
> View attachment 4909329
> View attachment 4909330
> View attachment 4909331



Did you buy from the European website ? I saw two last week on different days. One in vert cypres and one in black. They were gone in seconds


----------



## foxyqt

@k1zuna @faye_smith @exchangeluxury @apple_glow 

Thank you all so much!!  Im crazy about her myself!

This was actually from the Middle East > United Arab Emirates Hermès website. They have just very recently added Middle East as a region and started shipping here so we’re all very excited!


----------



## jenny.b

Hi everyone, I have been eyeing for a mini lindy for quite a while but it is a hard to get item in the place I live. I found a lot of stock in fashionphile and got one with their Black Friday sales.

Today the bag arrived, everything seems ok except that one side of the zipper seems a bit longer... May I ask if the same happens to any other mini lindy? Should I be concerned that it is a fake?

Thank you all.


----------



## periogirl28

jenny.b said:


> Hi everyone, I have been eyeing for a mini lindy for quite a while but it is a hard to get item in the place I live. I found a lot of stock in fashionphile and got one with their Black Friday sales.
> 
> Today the bag arrived, everything seems ok except that one side of the zipper seems a bit longer... May I ask if the same happens to any other mini lindy? Should I be concerned that it is a fake?
> 
> Thank you all.


Does it zip shut completely and smoothly? It might be a problem if you want to close it frequently.


----------



## jenny.b

periogirl28 said:


> Does it zip shut completely and smoothly? It might be a problem if you want to close it frequently.



Yes it does close smoothly and  completely


----------



## periogirl28

jenny.b said:


> Yes it does closes smoothly and  completely


Ok at least it's functional. I cannot not comment on authenticity or anything like that. Apologies.


----------



## tlamdang08

jenny.b said:


> Hi everyone, I have been eyeing for a mini lindy for quite a while but it is a hard to get item in the place I live. I found a lot of stock in fashionphile and got one with their Black Friday sales.
> 
> Today the bag arrived, everything seems ok except that one side of the zipper seems a bit longer... May I ask if the same happens to any other mini lindy? Should I be concerned that it is a fake?
> 
> Thank you all.


Mine is the same. And I bought from H store.
HIH to reassure you.


----------



## tonkamama

When buy from resellers it’s always recommend to have the item(s) authenticate by a professional.  



jenny.b said:


> Hi everyone, I have been eyeing for a mini lindy for quite a while but it is a hard to get item in the place I live. I found a lot of stock in fashionphile and got one with their Black Friday sales.
> 
> Today the bag arrived, everything seems ok except that one side of the zipper seems a bit longer... May I ask if the same happens to any other mini lindy?* Should I be concerned that it is a fake?*
> 
> Thank you all.


----------



## jenny.b

tlamdang08 said:


> Mine is the same. And I bought from H store.
> HIH to reassure you.



thank you so much!! this is very helpful!!!


----------



## jenny.b

tonkamama said:


> When buy from resellers it’s always recommend to have the item(s) authenticate by a professional.



I am in contact with Bababebi already to arrange authentication service 
Just to be 100% confident


----------



## olibelli

Does anyone know the length of the Mini Lindy strap (incl. handles?) TIA!


----------



## missmythology

Joining the club with Azalee ..


----------



## Meta

Bleu Navy/Bleu Frida verso mini Lindy (credit: Image from reseller via Instagram)


----------



## Phiona88

Omg it’s been released in Rose Sakura!! So bummed I missed this!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

There was one in Etoupe on the European website. Already gone of course...


----------



## k1zuna

CrackBerryCream said:


> There was one in Etoupe on the European website. Already gone of course...
> 
> View attachment 4930190


Saw this on the US web also. And guess what appeared on fashionphile few days later? LOL. Again, fk the scalpers.


----------



## sunshinestategirl

To add to this - does anyone know if the Mini Lindy (clemence) in Gris Perle comes in GHW? I know the list says SHW, but I've heard some rumours about Gris Perle with GHW floating around! Want to know whether or not to raise my hopes


----------



## CobaltBlu

Updated the thread title, this can be a master thread for this bag. 
Thanks @Angelian for the suggestion.


----------



## chrixtabel

She's so small!!!
Bordeaux red GHW, under warm lighting ... (I'm the worst photographer in the world)


----------



## Summerof89

chrixtabel said:


> She's so small!!!
> Bordeaux red GHW, under warm lighting ... (I'm the worst photographer in the world)


Wow I didn’t know Bordeaux would look so red in clemence. I was offered it once and I turned it down thinking it would appear too brown now I am regretting my decision


----------



## jenayb

chrixtabel said:


> She's so small!!!
> Bordeaux red GHW, under warm lighting ... (I'm the worst photographer in the world)



Wow - it really does look small by comparison to the bracelets! Really a lovely pic either way though.


----------



## olibelli

Does anyone know the length of the strap incl. the handles? TIA!


----------



## Lachirine

olibelli said:


> Does anyone know the length of the strap incl. the handles? TIA!



The strap without the handle is 100 cm and with the handles it is around 114 cm, just measured my new black mini lindy touch in swift and gold hardware


----------



## olibelli

Lachirine said:


> The strap without the handle is 100 cm and with the handles it is around 114 cm, just measured my new black mini lindy touch in swift and gold hardware


Thank you


----------



## Lachirine

My little addition  in love!


----------



## crazybag88

Lachirine said:


> My little addition  in love!


Beautiful! 
do you mind sharing how much it is? Wanted to know how much more it costs. TIA


----------



## Lachirine

crazybag88 said:


> Beautiful!
> do you mind sharing how much it is? Wanted to know how much more it costs. TIA


Thank you ))
It is 9600 usd (i would say 3000$ more than the clemence one)


----------



## crazybag88

Lachirine said:


> Thank you ))
> It is 9600 usd (i would say 3000$ more than the clemence one)


Thanks!


----------



## chrixtabel

Summerof89 said:


> Wow I didn’t know Bordeaux would look so red in clemence. I was offered it once and I turned it down thinking it would appear too brown now I am regretting my decision


No where near brown, It does have a purple-hue under daylight, the name of the color does speak itself, wine.


----------



## babygenius

Does anyone know if Kindle can fit into mini Lindy? Thanks!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hi ,

I really want the mini Lindy. How hard to get this bag in US, comparing to Europe.

In any colors.

Thank yo


----------



## Sydny2

I want one too!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Sydny2 said:


> I want one too!


Inmissed this one today SAD!


----------



## tonkamama

The Hermès Mini Lindy Thread
					

Updated the thread title, this can be a master thread for this bag.  Thanks @Angelian for the suggestion.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




please check out the existing thread about mini Lind.   




RataDrawitra said:


> Inmissed this one today SAD!


----------



## exchangeluxury

I m very happy after 15 months wait. Mini Lindy was the first H bag in my wish list and I had always been waiting. I almost gave it up but got a surprise from my SA this past weekend  my heart sings!

Here is a picture Comparing my Lindy 26 and my mini Lindy!


----------



## sanch118

RataDrawitra said:


> Inmissed this one today SAD!



what time of the day did this drop? I’ve been checking nearly everyday and totally missed this ‍♀️


----------



## Meta

Cross posting from this thread, mini Lindy Touch in Anemone (Image taken from reseller via Instagram)


----------



## starlitgrove

Joining this group with my etain:



How do you dress up your mini Lindy?


----------



## Meta

Mini Lindy Touch in Rouge Grenat (Image taken from reseller via Instagram)


----------



## Lejic

Meta said:


> Mini Lindy Touch in Rouge Grenat (Image taken from reseller via Instagram)
> View attachment 5007470


Couldn’t tell you why but looks fake to me, the anemone one too. Not even close to an Authenticator, it’s just a weird gut feeling when I look at the picture? Maybe it’s the lighting


----------



## JazzyMac

chrixtabel said:


> She's so small!!!
> Bordeaux red GHW, under warm lighting ... (I'm the worst photographer in the world)


I've been waiting for a Rouge H or Bordeaux in Clemence!  Are you in the US?


----------



## chrixtabel

JazzyMac said:


> I've been waiting for a Rouge H or Bordeaux in Clemence!  Are you in the US?


 got this in Hong Kong.


----------



## WKN

My new baby - lime Mini Lindy in Clemence PHW


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Hi! Not sure if anyone has encountered this before, but I noticed a brown spot on the inner flap of my etoupe mini Lindy after bringing it home  my SA said she may be able to lighten the spot but no guarantee that it can be completely removed. And it’ll be hard to wait for a one-for-one exchange as the stocks are very low and demand is sky high. Not sure what I should do. Any advice would be great!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Hi! Not sure if anyone has encountered this before, but I noticed a brown spot on the inner flap of my etoupe mini Lindy after bringing it home  my SA said she may be able to lighten the spot but no guarantee that it can be completely removed. And it’ll be hard to wait for a one-for-one exchange as the stocks are very low and demand is sky high. Not sure what I should do. Any advice would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029201


Well this is hardly to be seen in my opinion.
I'm sure they can do an amazing retouch at the shop.


----------



## TeeCee77

Chanelmakeseverythinggood said:


> Hi! Not sure if anyone has encountered this before, but I noticed a brown spot on the inner flap of my etoupe mini Lindy after bringing it home  my SA said she may be able to lighten the spot but no guarantee that it can be completely removed. And it’ll be hard to wait for a one-for-one exchange as the stocks are very low and demand is sky high. Not sure what I should do. Any advice would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029201


I think you should decide how much it bothers you and if you prefer to rerun the bag and wait for another. I’m very picky about these things, but seeing as it’s not on the exterior of the bag and it is unlikely you could secure another, I personally would keep it and enjoy it. That said, it’s your bag and your money and if you don’t love it I would send it back.


----------



## Chanelmakeseverythinggood

Thank you @Muffin_Top and @TeeCee77


----------



## KRZ

For Swift owners, how are you loving the leather on the mini lindy?


----------



## exchangeluxury

KRZ said:


> For Swift owners, how are you loving the leather on the mini lindy?


In love with mine. I use it very carefully so no scratches so far


----------



## InterestingUserName

Hi, I'm new here and following this thread as I've decided a Mini Lindy will hopefully be my 40th bday present from me to me later this year! Just saw two on the US H website but not in the colors I wanted. Just for fun I added the red one to my cart, and when I went back a few minutes later to refresh the page it was already gone! They really go quick!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Just curious....other than TC and Swift does the Mini Lindy come in any other leather?  Maybe Evercolor?


----------



## foxyqt

ilove6kies said:


> Just curious....other than TC and Swift does the Mini Lindy come in any other leather?  Maybe Evercolor?



Ostrich and Touch (with Croc handles)


----------



## foxyqt

InterestingUserName said:


> Hi, I'm new here and following this thread as I've decided a Mini Lindy will hopefully be my 40th bday present from me to me later this year! Just saw two on the US H website but not in the colors I wanted. Just for fun I added the red one to my cart, and when I went back a few minutes later to refresh the page it was already gone! They really go quick!



Ooh which colors were they?


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Thanks!!!


foxyqt said:


> Ostrich and Touch (with Croc handles)


----------



## InterestingUserName

foxyqt said:


> Ooh which colors were they?


Red and a pink shade, I'm new to Hermes but I don't think it was the Azalea, more of a red-pink.


----------



## Xaerahh

You’re so lucky in the US! I’ve been wanting a mini lindy and I’ve been looking everyday on the Australian website and it’s only popped up once and of course, disappeared in a blink! 
my SA just offered me one in sesame with PHW, even though I would have preferred GHW...it’s my first offer from the store and I think I will take it! I’ve been non stop looking at pictures on Insta and they look so good!! Will post pics once I get it!


----------



## Summerof89

Xaerahh said:


> You’re so lucky in the US! I’ve been wanting a mini lindy and I’ve been looking everyday on the Australian website and it’s only popped up once and of course, disappeared in a blink!
> my SA just offered me one in sesame with PHW, even though I would have preferred GHW...it’s my first offer from the store and I think I will take it! I’ve been non stop looking at pictures on Insta and they look so good!! Will post pics once I get it!


I check the AU website too and they get snatched so quickly!!! Do you know if the ML takes spending quota here in Aus?


----------



## Xaerahh

Summerof89 said:


> I check the AU website too and they get snatched so quickly!!! Do you know if the ML takes spending quota here in Aus?


Im not sure about the spending quota as this is my first offer, but I intend to ask about when I go in the store.. subtly I hope. My SA told me she’s had a yellow and a white ML in but she didn’t offer it to me because she didn’t think I would like it and should wait for a good colour. She said that since the ML is so rare and suggested I be more open minded and just wait for a K25 instead as there’s more of those.. so I pretty much gave up on the ML until she unexpected reached out! I think it might depend on your SA and I assume will have to keep being loyal in at least a small spendy way..but Will keep you posted!


----------



## Xaerahh

Hello again friends!
I just got my mini lindy verso swift leather in sesame and blue brume interior in PHW.. and I love it! Sharing some photos if anyone is interested. My SA also reserved me an oran nano charm which I hadn’t asked for as I’m not big on charms but it was so thoughtful and nice of her I got it as well! She mentioned that it’s the first one she’s seen or sold as it’s in such short supply. Makes me feel like I won a prize! Even the cashier lady said congratulations like I won an award lol!


----------



## psoucsd

Xaerahh said:


> Hello again friends!
> I just got my mini lindy verso swift leather in sesame and blue brume interior in PHW.. and I love it! Sharing some photos if anyone is interested. My SA also reserved me an oran nano charm which I hadn’t asked for as I’m not big on charms but it was so thoughtful and nice of her I got it as well! She mentioned that it’s the first one she’s seen or sold as it’s in such short supply. Makes me feel like I won a prize! Even the cashier lady said congratulations like I won an award lol!
> View attachment 5048637
> View attachment 5048638


Wow, what a beautiful and dreamy color combination!


----------



## TheBagLady20

I requested a mini Lindy before they were released and before I saw one and was offered my specs the following March at the start of the quarantine, if this gives you an idea for a wait list. I ended up turning it down because of timing, but I have no regrets. For any bag, I think it’s a mixture of timing, what they are getting in and how many others requested it.


----------



## TheBagLady20

Xaerahh said:


> Hello again friends!
> I just got my mini lindy verso swift leather in sesame and blue brume interior in PHW.. and I love it! Sharing some photos if anyone is interested. My SA also reserved me an oran nano charm which I hadn’t asked for as I’m not big on charms but it was so thoughtful and nice of her I got it as well! She mentioned that it’s the first one she’s seen or sold as it’s in such short supply. Makes me feel like I won a prize! Even the cashier lady said congratulations like I won an award lol!
> View attachment 5048637
> View attachment 5048638



This is a dream combo. Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## duffybear

Anyone would know what colours are available for mini Lindy in current season ? Apart from those that can be seen in this thread 
Thank you


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Bumping...Im interested to know as well



duffybear said:


> Anyone would know what colours are available for mini Lindy in current season ? Apart from those that can be seen in this thread
> Thank you


----------



## tonkamama

Please refer to post 602 (page 41).


duffybear said:


> Anyone would know what colours are available for mini Lindy in current season ? Apart from those that can be seen in this thread
> Thank you





ilove6kies said:


> Bumping...Im interested to know as well


----------



## duffybear

tonkamama said:


> Please refer to post 602 (page 41).



Thank you for your info !
I m just wondering if there is an updated list for 2021 as I see mini Lindy with new colours , such as rose sakura


----------



## Orchidlady

I’m planning to get an insert from WhiteFoxBags for my Rose Extreme mini Lindy and couldn’t decide on the color. Which color would you ladies consider for your insert?


----------



## TheBagLady20

Orchidlady said:


> I’m planning to get an insert from WhiteFoxBags for my Rose Extreme mini Lindy and couldn’t decide on the color. Which color would you ladies consider for your insert?



I would choose a light color as it’s easier to find your items against a light background.


----------



## Orchidlady

TheBagLady20 said:


> I would choose a light color as it’s easier to find your items against a light background.


Great idea! I didn’t even think of that, thank you so much!


----------



## TheBagLady20

Orchidlady said:


> Great idea! I didn’t even think of that, thank you so much!



You are welcome!  Enjoy your mini!


----------



## tonkamama

Orchidlady said:


> I’m planning to get an insert from WhiteFoxBags for my Rose Extreme mini Lindy and couldn’t decide on the color. Which color would you ladies consider for your insert?


How about rose cloud?  I also suggest to get 2 inner pockets on each side so that you can insert smaller items such as lipstick, key fob, credit card etc..


----------



## TeeCee77

Orchidlady said:


> I’m planning to get an insert from WhiteFoxBags for my Rose Extreme mini Lindy and couldn’t decide on the color. Which color would you ladies consider for your insert?


I got magenta and it was adorable!


----------



## dearmatt

How does one go about getting one of these in the US? I've been enquiring for nearly a year now and still yet to have any luck.


----------



## Phiona88

Orchidlady said:


> I’m planning to get an insert from WhiteFoxBags for my Rose Extreme mini Lindy and couldn’t decide on the color. Which color would you ladies consider for your insert?



Rose Cloud!


----------



## Orchidlady

tonkamama said:


> How about rose cloud?  I also suggest to get 2 inner pockets on each side so that you can insert smaller items such as lipstick, key fob, credit card etc..


Yes I’m leaning towards rose cloud or magenta and thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## DoggieBags

Mini Lindy Touch in Gold with phw


----------



## mcpro

Orchidlady said:


> I’m planning to get an insert from WhiteFoxBags for my Rose Extreme mini Lindy and couldn’t decide on the color. Which color would you ladies consider for your insert?


violet!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Random page break on Hermes dot com with interesting tidbits.


----------



## regina_lim82

Surprise from my H fairy!


----------



## Freedom19

This is my first post in TPF
Let me contribute my ML with rodeo pegase (pm size).


----------



## siriwan

Mini lindy Sauge GHW.☺️☺️


----------



## tlamdang08

Get the mini lindy out for a shopping day


----------



## Limpkrose

Hi, sharing my new purchased, a verso mini lindy in framboise & Rouge sellier! My sa is the best


----------



## Xaerahh

Limpkrose said:


> Hi, sharing my new purchased, a verso mini lindy in framboise & Rouge sellier! My sa is the best


Wow this is sooo beautiful!! Hope you love it and get to use it loads


----------



## Limpkrose

Xaerahh said:


> Wow this is sooo beautiful!! Hope you love it and get to use it loads


Thank you so much!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My SA was able to fulfill my wishlist today  

mini lindy menthe ghw


----------



## Ethengdurst

Here’s my Feu PHW… it’s so cute but carries alot. I love using it for trips and vacations.


----------



## quinsimple

Does anyone know how much the mini Lindy in Ostrich retails for?  In the US would be most helpful, thanks!


----------



## momoc

quinsimple said:


> Does anyone know how much the mini Lindy in Ostrich retails for?  In the US would be most helpful, thanks!



Check out the price thread





						2021 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

KELLY  25 Kelly: 01/4 Togo Retourné 354,200 Thai Baht 04/05 Swift Retourne 7250€ 01/22 - Ostrich Sellier $22,000 USD 01/06 Togo Retourné 7000€ 01/06 Epsom Sellier 7750€ 02/09 Togo Sellier $10,600 USD 02/07 Epsom Sellier $10,300 USD 02/21 Box $12,700 USD 3/22 Ostrich Sellier $22,300 USD 04/22...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Looks like someone reported it is 13200 USD in January (there has been an Hermès price adjustment since then but the changes were all pretty small so even if it’s changed it’s likely still in the same ballpark).


----------



## Xaerahh

quinsimple said:


> Does anyone know how much the mini Lindy in Ostrich retails for?  In the US would be most helpful, thanks!


Not in USD but this was Jan this year in AUD hope this is somewhat helpful!


----------



## TankerToad

momoc said:


> Check out the price thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
> 
> 
> KELLY  25 Kelly: 01/4 Togo Retourné 354,200 Thai Baht 04/05 Swift Retourne 7250€ 01/22 - Ostrich Sellier $22,000 USD 01/06 Togo Retourné 7000€ 01/06 Epsom Sellier 7750€ 02/09 Togo Sellier $10,600 USD 02/07 Epsom Sellier $10,300 USD 02/21 Box $12,700 USD 3/22 Ostrich Sellier $22,300 USD 04/22...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone reported it is 13200 USD in January (there has been an Hermès price adjustment since then but the changes were all pretty small so even if it’s changed it’s likely still in the same ballpark).


Correct !


----------



## KRZ

quinsimple said:


> Does anyone know how much the mini Lindy in Ostrich retails for?  In the US would be most helpful, thanks!



Its $12400 plus tax. I brought home a congac ostrich today!


----------



## MissApple

Hi All, 
Some questions regarding mini Lindy and hoping to get some insights here: does purchase of a mini Lindy count toward pre-spend for a quota bag in the US? or does it subtract the existing pre-spend? My SA said there is a long wait-list for a mini Lindy...does this mean a no? Any insights would be appreciated!


----------



## psoucsd

Kostw said:


> Hi All,
> Some questions regarding mini Lindy and hoping to get some insights here: does purchase of a mini Lindy count toward pre-spend for a quota bag in the US? or does it subtract the existing pre-spend? My SA said there is a long wait-list for a mini Lindy...does this mean a no? Any insights would be appreciated!



my understanding is that no leather bags or SLGs count towards any pre-spend.  Like all the other cute mini style bags they are definitely in higher demand. I started asking for one in 2019 and only now just got one.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kostw said:


> Hi All,
> Some questions regarding mini Lindy and hoping to get some insights here: does purchase of a mini Lindy count toward pre-spend for a quota bag in the US? or does it subtract the existing pre-spend? My SA said there is a long wait-list for a mini Lindy...does this mean a no? Any insights would be appreciated!


The SA I spoke with (not my home SA) said they treat mini Ls as a quota bag. This is in Crystals store in Vegas. Again he’s not my usual SA, so I dunno how true it is. So just keep asking her maybe once in a while so she knows you’re serious.
In my experience anything I buy goes to purchase history. Last year I bought a mini Lindy which counted towards getting a B. But it could be different with other stores. At least this is my experience with two H stores in two different states.
I don’t believe it’s gonna “subtract” from your purchase history. But if you get a mini L and are hoping for another hard to get bag, you might just get one this year and the other next year. For example, I already got myself a mini C and a CTG from my SA this year, so I don’t think I’ll be getting a quota bag offer from her anymore til next year.


----------



## MissApple

psoucsd said:


> my understanding is that no leather bags or SLGs count towards any pre-spend.  Like all the other cute mini style bags they are definitely in higher demand. I started asking for one in 2019 and only now just got one.





Ethengdurst said:


> The SA I spoke with (not my home SA) said they treat mini Ls as a quota bag. This is in Crystals store in Vegas. Again he’s not my usual SA, so I dunno how true it is. So just keep asking her maybe once in a while so she knows you’re serious.
> In my experience anything I buy goes to purchase history. Last year I bought a mini Lindy which counted towards getting a B. But it could be different with other stores. At least this is my experience with two H stores in two different states.
> I don’t believe it’s gonna “subtract” from your purchase history. But if you get a mini L and are hoping for another hard to get bag, you might just get one this year and the other next year. For example, I already got myself a mini C and a CTG from my SA this year, so I don’t think I’ll be getting a quota bag offer from her anymore til next year.



Thank you all for your replies!! @Ethengdurst , it’d be great if the mini Lindy could count towards a quota bag in my store!! Your store is so nice!! Seems like my pre-spent is close enough to get a quota, but I was hopping if I could get a mini Lindy, and that could be added to my pre-spent for a sought-after color. But it seems like impossible. Thank you again for sharing your experiences!


----------



## Madabouttheorangebag

Hello lovely TPFers! This is my first ever post so please bear with me. I have been reading your kind, supportive and super helpful posts. Being of a certain vintage, it’s taken me a while to decipher the various abbreviations (I wonder if there is a glossary?) but I’m getting there ☺️. 

I’d like to share with you my latest H purchase. After a year of drooling I have recently taken ownership of a bleu du nord lindy mini. It’s been quite a quest. As an aside, I wonder if a PhD could be studied in scoring a hard to source H bag? Subjects covered could include strategy, going up against bots on the internet and behavioural economics with the store SAs 

Anyway, going off topic there. So here she is (spookily enough the background wall colour looks a lot like etoupe!).
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I absolutely adore her and you are all right, she can carry so much. All my other H bags are in neutral colours so the colour was quite a departure for me. But I reasoned that of all the bags to buy, the Lindy mini was the one to do it with. An SA in the SS London store did tell me that Hermes is known as the “House of Colour”. Having said that, I’d also now love another in gold which would match my gold verso garden file. Let’s hope Lindy mini’s are like buses - you wait ages for one and then they all come at once!

I saw recently on instagram a creative person had shortened the strap to make it a handheld by wrapping the folded strap with a Twilly. But i wasn’t sure from the photo as to how she had done it. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Xaerahh

Madabouttheorangebag said:


> Hello lovely TPFers! This is my first ever post so please bear with me. I have been reading your kind, supportive and super helpful posts. Being of a certain vintage, it’s taken me a while to decipher the various abbreviations (I wonder if there is a glossary?) but I’m getting there ☺.
> 
> I’d like to share with you my latest H purchase. After a year of drooling I have recently taken ownership of a bleu du nord lindy mini. It’s been quite a quest. As an aside, I wonder if a PhD could be studied in scoring a hard to source H bag? Subjects covered could include strategy, going up against bots on the internet and behavioural economics with the store SAs
> 
> Anyway, going off topic there. So here she is (spookily enough the background wall colour looks a lot like etoupe!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore her and you are all right, she can carry so much. All my other H bags are in neutral colours so the colour was quite a departure for me. But I reasoned that of all the bags to buy, the Lindy mini was the one to do it with. An SA in the SS London store did tell me that Hermes is known as the “House of Colour”. Having said that, I’d also now love another in gold which would match my gold verso garden file. Let’s hope Lindy mini’s are like buses - you wait ages for one and then they all come at once!
> 
> I saw recently on instagram a creative person had shortened the strap to make it a handheld by wrapping the folded strap with a Twilly. But i wasn’t sure from the photo as to how she had done it. Does anyone have any tips?


What a beautiful colour! So glad you love it! And you are hilarious it’s just what I needed this morning  indeed let’s wait patiently for the bus!


----------



## Mrsjg

Madabouttheorangebag said:


> Hello lovely TPFers! This is my first ever post so please bear with me. I have been reading your kind, supportive and super helpful posts. Being of a certain vintage, it’s taken me a while to decipher the various abbreviations (I wonder if there is a glossary?) but I’m getting there ☺.
> 
> I’d like to share with you my latest H purchase. After a year of drooling I have recently taken ownership of a bleu du nord lindy mini. It’s been quite a quest. As an aside, I wonder if a PhD could be studied in scoring a hard to source H bag? Subjects covered could include strategy, going up against bots on the internet and behavioural economics with the store SAs
> 
> Anyway, going off topic there. So here she is (spookily enough the background wall colour looks a lot like etoupe!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore her and you are all right, she can carry so much. All my other H bags are in neutral colours so the colour was quite a departure for me. But I reasoned that of all the bags to buy, the Lindy mini was the one to do it with. An SA in the SS London store did tell me that Hermes is known as the “House of Colour”. Having said that, I’d also now love another in gold which would match my gold verso garden file. Let’s hope Lindy mini’s are like buses - you wait ages for one and then they all come at once!
> 
> I saw recently on instagram a creative person had shortened the strap to make it a handheld by wrapping the folded strap with a Twilly. But i wasn’t sure from the photo as to how she had done it. Does anyone have any tips?


 
this is so cute. I love the color!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Allow me to share my mini Lindy! I’m Newish to Hermes and have been trying to get a mini Lindy since the beginning. Though I was really hoping to get a neutral color, I know that ML in general is hard to come by as usually reserved for long term clients. 

I decided to accept the and have that pop of color in the bag collection. It’s framboise verso with rogue sellier in swift and PHW.

Excited to use it but also concerned with the swift leather. Any other swift ML owners please share your experiences with the bags if you don’t mind. Thank you !

also, anyone use a liner or something with it ? Please share if you use one or not.


----------



## BBINX

[QUOTE="skinnyepicurean, post: 34709443, member: 35081"
Excited to use it but also concerned with the swift leather. Any other swift ML owners please share your experiences with the bags if you don’t mind. Thank you !
also, anyone use a liner or something with it ? Please share if you use one or not.
[/QUOTE]

I got a ML in swift vert bosphore color about 6 months ago. Have only carried it a few times but I am enjoying the smooth swift leather. I ordered an insert from from White Fox bags on Etsy in July but it won't arrive until sometime in September


----------



## skinnyepicurean

BBINX said:


> [QUOTE="skinnyepicurean, post: 34709443, member: 35081"
> Excited to use it but also concerned with the swift leather. Any other swift ML owners please share your experiences with the bags if you don’t mind. Thank you !
> also, anyone use a liner or something with it ? Please share if you use one or not.



I got a ML in swift vert bosphore color about 6 months ago. Have only carried it a few times but I am enjoying the smooth swift leather. I ordered an insert from from White Fox bags on Etsy in July but it won't arrive until sometime in September
[/QUOTE]
Congrats on the bag! 
thanks for sharing the liner - will check it out too


----------



## crazybag88

skinnyepicurean said:


> Allow me to share my mini Lindy! I’m Newish to Hermes and have been trying to get a mini Lindy since the beginning. Though I was really hoping to get a neutral color, I know that ML in general is hard to come by as usually reserved for long term clients.
> 
> I decided to accept the and have that pop of color in the bag collection. It’s framboise verso with rogue sellier in swift and PHW.
> 
> Excited to use it but also concerned with the swift leather. Any other swift ML owners please share your experiences with the bags if you don’t mind. Thank you !
> 
> also, anyone use a liner or something with it ? Please share if you use one or not.
> 
> View attachment 5171406


Congrats! Such a beautiful colour and verso as well. Very special. I have a mini L in swift and also other bags in that leather. In my experience there is really no need to baby the bag. I don’t have problems in general with this leather. Use it in good health 

I don’t use a liner so can’t help you on that


----------



## skinnyepicurean

crazybag88 said:


> Congrats! Such a beautiful colour and verso as well. Very special. I have a mini L in swift and also other bags in that leather. In my experience there is really no need to baby the bag. I don’t have problems in general with this leather. Use it in good health
> 
> I don’t use a liner so can’t help you on that


Thank you for sharing! I will learn to let go a bit and not be too bothered with the leather. It’s my first swift so extra special


----------



## Xaerahh

skinnyepicurean said:


> Allow me to share my mini Lindy! I’m Newish to Hermes and have been trying to get a mini Lindy since the beginning. Though I was really hoping to get a neutral color, I know that ML in general is hard to come by as usually reserved for long term clients.
> 
> I decided to accept the and have that pop of color in the bag collection. It’s framboise verso with rogue sellier in swift and PHW.
> 
> Excited to use it but also concerned with the swift leather. Any other swift ML owners please share your experiences with the bags if you don’t mind. Thank you !
> 
> also, anyone use a liner or something with it ? Please share if you use one or not.
> 
> View attachment 5171406


This is so beautiful!! Please share photos of the inside! Verso pieces are the best in my humble opinion. H does really beautiful colours (even though so are their neutrals) so I think you made a wonderful decision!
Mine is also in swift, verso sesame and bleu brume interior, I haven’t had the opportunity to use it much (thank you lockdown) but it doesn’t feel any more delicate than other H leathers. I decided to not get an organiser despite mine being a very light colour inside, because it’s already quite small inside ( although deceiving spacious?!), and I didn’t feel that I needed it either yet.
Hope you enjoy your bag!


----------



## jenngu

You both are lucky to have verso mini Lindys in such beautiful color combos!!  I just recently purchased one in gold clemence but can’t help but want one now in a pop color. =)


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Xaerahh said:


> This is so beautiful!! Please share photos of the inside! Verso pieces are the best in my humble opinion. H does really beautiful colours (even though so are their neutrals) so I think you made a wonderful decision!
> Mine is also in swift, verso sesame and bleu brume interior, I haven’t had the opportunity to use it much (thank you lockdown) but it doesn’t feel any more delicate than other H leathers. I decided to not get an organiser despite mine being a very light colour inside, because it’s already quite small inside ( although deceiving spacious?!), and I didn’t feel that I needed it either yet.
> Hope you enjoy your bag!


Thank you for sharing and also big congrats to your new bag! I bought an insert - let’s see how it works out. I’ll be happy to take a picture of how it looks in the next couple of days


----------



## tonkamama

Hello Everyone, if you want to know how a mini lindy insert by white fox looks like please refer to below post #3395…. 






						Bag Inserts List: New Updates page 191
					

I bought a Mai Tai insert for my B30 togo and it is so soft without firm parts to it I can’t see it leaving a mark or dents. In fact I think they consider it a bag liner/protector and not a shaper because of the soft flexible construction. And it fits without being tight/snug so I don’t think...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

skinnyepicurean said:


> Thank you for sharing and also big congrats to your new bag! I bought an insert - let’s see how it works out. I’ll be happy to take a picture of how it looks in the next couple of days



My white fox insert! I like it! Great price!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

RataDrawitra said:


> My white fox insert! I like it! Great price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176964
> View attachment 5176965
> View attachment 5176967


Looks great! I got one off a random wholesaler. Will share when it arrives.


----------



## k1zuna

siriwan said:


> Mini lindy Sauge GHW.☺☺


my dream color combo


----------



## Adrianna.Ria

Hello ladies! Would you prefer mini Lindy in Clemence or swift? My SA was asking me and telling me to maybe give swift a try since it’s a small bag anyway.
however, when i look through the pics, seems like clemence mini lindies do slouch & fold better than swift ones? Not sure if it’s just pics or really the case in real life? appreciate if you ladies could share with me your experience! 
P.S. i love the slouchy look of mini Lindy which makes it even more mini! 
TIA!!


----------



## A.Ali

Adrianna.Ria said:


> Hello ladies! Would you prefer mini Lindy in Clemence or swift? My SA was asking me and telling me to maybe give swift a try since it’s a small bag anyway.
> however, when i look through the pics, seems like clemence mini lindies do slouch & fold better than swift ones? Not sure if it’s just pics or really the case in real life? appreciate if you ladies could share with me your experience!
> P.S. i love the slouchy look of mini Lindy which makes it even more mini!
> TIA!!



The mini lindy does not slouch that much due to it's small size unless you really don't carry that many items. 

Swift looks better in person but the issue with swift is that it scratches easily. In the end it depends on how you will be using it and if your preferred leather comes in the color you want.


----------



## Miss Al

Hi everyone, I have been using my anemone swift mini lindy ghw for over year and I love this bag to bits. Should I get another mini lindy in rose shocking clemence phw. I have not seen the bag yet but I am afraid the colour is similar to anemone. What are your thoughts on this. Please share. Thank you.


----------



## Summerof89

Miss Al said:


> Hi everyone, I have been using my anemone swift mini lindy ghw for over year and I love this bag to bits. Should I get another mini lindy in rose shocking clemence phw. I have not seen the bag yet but I am afraid the colour is similar to anemone. What are your thoughts on this. Please share. Thank you.


I vote YES, to m they are very different colours and rose shocking is one of my fav. YES YES YES


----------



## Miss Al

Summerof89 said:


> I vote YES, to m they are very different colours and rose shocking is one of my fav. YES YES YES


Thanks for your reply. But rose shocking in clemence will not be as bright as rose shocking in swift. That's one of my considerations.


----------



## Summerof89

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for your reply. But rose shocking in clemence will not be as bright as rose shocking in swift. That's one of my considerations.


To me, RS in clemence is the perfect brightness and colour, RS is one of my fav colours except I'm not a fan of PHW otherwise I would love to own one! =) What if you try something like rose azalee? or a completely different shade of your preference, e.g. lime which is also very bright if you like yellow.


----------



## Meta

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for your reply. But rose shocking in clemence will not be as bright as rose shocking in swift. That's one of my considerations.


@tracybeloved posted one that she just purchased here if that helps, for visualization.


----------



## Nahreen

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for your reply. But rose shocking in clemence will not be as bright as rose shocking in swift. That's one of my considerations.


The pic Meta posted might be more real than the pic on H com. However, I will still post here so you get a few more from different angles. I saved the pics from when there was one available online.


----------



## tracybeloved

Rose shocking in other lighting… hope this helps… it is quite a deep and bright pink and I love it so much


----------



## tracybeloved

One more pic

View attachment 5190736


----------



## pasdedeux1

Rose extreme out to dinner last night.


----------



## Miss Al

Thanks everyone for sharing all the pics. I am still undecided... wished it was in ghw. Also, was thinking if my 2nd mini Lindy should be from another colour family like vert criquet ghw... I have a Lindy 30 in turqouise btw.

I will keep my options open for now.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Miss Al said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing all the pics. I am still undecided... wished it was in ghw. Also, was thinking if my 2nd mini Lindy should be from another colour family like vert criquet ghw... I have a Lindy 30 in turqouise btw.
> 
> I will keep my options open for now.



My is Menthe


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Couldn’t wait for the insert to come. Took her out to use and showing the verso color inside


----------



## Ball

My sweet SA is offering me a mini Lindy in rose sakura.  I didn't ask for the leather type but I assume it will be in swift.  How is mini Lindy in swift leather holding up with use?  Appreciate any thoughts you may have


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Caire with gold hardware. So in love with it.


----------



## Benihana

I have a pink ML in swift as well...i didn't baby it but maybe I should have. Wore it with denim and now there is some color transfer on the back near the handles.


----------



## Ball

Benihana said:


> I have a pink ML in swift as well...i didn't baby it but maybe I should have. Wore it with denim and now there is some color transfer on the back near the handles.


Hmm ...... I don't wear jeans anymore but I am still afraid I will get it dirty easily ...... I have a black ML in Clemence also and it is very easy to take care of ...... I guess my pink one will get less use and more display time then . Thank you for sharing!


----------



## aki_sato

Posting my favourite pink here as I don’t think I’ve seen it as yet on this thread:
‘Rose Azalee’


----------



## dearmatt

And that’s the end of a 2 year chase. This baby is finally mine


----------



## heifer

My nephew picked up his mini Lindy a couple of weeks ago. It's a very cute bag in the colour Vert Bamboo - will post pictures of his one soon!!


----------



## dearmatt

heifer said:


> My nephew picked up his mini Lindy a couple of weeks ago. It's a very cute bag in the colour Vert Bamboo - will post pictures of his one soon!!


I wanted one in this color very very badly!


----------



## Ball

Ended up not getting the mini Lindy in Rose Sakura (took me a lot of resistance to say no to that for the other color I picked instead!) ...... got it in Bleu Nuit clemence w/ghw instead (I struggled on this decision as I already have a mini Lindy in Noir also in ghw and know they look very similar, but I wanted to get another similar one so I would actually use one of them more often (so far I've only used my black one once as I'm so afraid that it'd get old and worn if I use it often) ...... I would love to get the new one in Deep Blue or Menthe/Bamboo or some shade of red in clemence but they only have a Menthe one in swift leather ...... Anyways, here it is!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Ball said:


> Ended up not getting the mini Lindy in Rose Sakura (took me a lot of resistance to say no to that for the other color I picked instead!) ...... got it in Bleu Nuit clemence w/ghw instead (I struggled on this decision as I already have a mini Lindy in Noir also in ghw and know they look very similar, but I wanted to get another similar one so I would actually use one of them more often (so far I've only used my black one once as I'm so afraid that it'd get old and worn if I use it often) ...... I would love to get the new one in Deep Blue or Menthe/Bamboo or some shade of red in clemence but they only have a Menthe one in swift leather ...... Anyways, here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5197151


Congrats ! Petty! Omg I wanted the second one in Etain, or Etoupe ghw as well ( still waiting, my SA told me to enjoy Menthe first ,I already Clemance menthe GHW ) I ‘ve  been using her a lot but still look like new. Congrats again !,


----------



## Ball

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Congrats ! Petty! Omg I wanted the second one in Etain, or Etoupe ghw as well ( still waiting, my SA told me to enjoy Menthe first ,I already Clemance menthe GHW ) I ‘ve  been using her a lot but still look like new. Congrats again !,


Thank you . I actually have a third one in Etain (yes, was very lucky.  Got both the etain one and black one a few months before the Mar 2020 lockdown).  But this third one I waited for almost two years 

Love you Menthe one.  So pretty!  I actually like green a lot but have only been getting them in SLG.  Maybe I should ask for a Evelyne TPM in green some day


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I can't believe I am saying this because I posted in the unpopular opinions thread that the Lindy is not an attractive bag at all, but somehow the Mini Lindy caught my eye. I am tall (5'10) with a very long torso and size 12/14 US and I'm worried the length will be way too short for me. I've only seen a couple posts (quoted below) about how this bag looks on someone with my frame, so would love for others to chime in with mod shots for help visualizing. Thank you!




nikka007 said:


> Definitely for petite ladies. I’m 6 ft tall and it looked like a toy bag.



@nikka007 sorry I know I am quoting a super old post - wondering if you could compare the strap length to other popular bags. In particular I'd love to know how much longer/shorter it is than the Chanel mini rectangular, the WOC, or the square mini. I see on Fashionphile here that it's about 24.25 total length (strap length + handle drop), which is similar to the Chanel WOC at 24.5 total length. The WOC hits me perfectly but from mod shots it really seems like the Mini Lindy is super short so maybe the Fashionphile measurement isn't accurate, or maybe it just sits higher because of the shape? Would love your opinion. 



Antje_MUC said:


> Has anyone posted one in feu yet?
> I was offered this one recently and couldn’t resist.
> I am tall ( 5“10 1,78m) and curvy. But still think that a woman of my built can wear a ML without looking silly, which is sometimes the case with mini bags.
> I hope this picture helps other curvy women to decide.
> View attachment 4881475
> View attachment 4881476



Thank you so much for this mod shot @Antje_MUC! How would you compare the strap drop to other mini bags? I unfortunately only really have Chanel mini bags to compare to- any idea how the strap drop compares? And have you still been enjoying the bag? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

ItsPurseonal said:


> I can't believe I am saying this because I posted in the unpopular opinions thread that the Lindy is not an attractive bag at all, but somehow the Mini Lindy caught my eye. I am tall (5'10) with a very long torso and size 12/14 US and I'm worried the length will be way too short for me. I've only seen a couple posts (quoted below) about how this bag looks on someone with my frame, so would love for others to chime in with mod shots for help visualizing. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nikka007 sorry I know I am quoting a super old post - wondering if you could compare the strap length to other popular bags. In particular I'd love to know how much longer/shorter it is than the Chanel mini rectangular, the WOC, or the square mini. I see on Fashionphile here that it's about 24.25 total length (strap length + handle drop), which is similar to the Chanel WOC at 24.5 total length. The WOC hits me perfectly but from mod shots it really seems like the Mini Lindy is super short so maybe the Fashionphile measurement isn't accurate, or maybe it just sits higher because of the shape? Would love your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this mod shot @Antje_MUC! How would you compare the strap drop to other mini bags? I unfortunately only really have Chanel mini bags to compare to- any idea how the strap drop compares? And have you still been enjoying the bag? TIA!


This post shows modeling of the mini lindy and other mini bags from different brands on a 5 ft 11in tall man. Sadly, I think for your height you may be disappointed with the strap length.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

acrowcounted said:


> This post shows modeling of the mini lindy and other mini bags from different brands on a 5 ft 11in tall man. Sadly, I think for your height you may be disappointed with the strap length.


Thank you for sharing! I think you are right


----------



## Antje_MUC

ItsPurseonal said:


> Thank you for sharing! I think you are right


I am 5 10 and quite curvy. I think it is a nice fit even for curvy women. Another photo below. (My Minilindy magically changed color overnight) I am comfortable to wear Kelly to Go, Mini Evelyne and this one crossbody. My no go list for crossbody: Constance (18 & 24), small rectangular Chanel.


----------



## Antje_MUC

PS. Another photo from the time when I was really heavy. I hope this helps…


----------



## EmilyM111

ItsPurseonal said:


> I can't believe I am saying this because I posted in the unpopular opinions thread that the Lindy is not an attractive bag at all, but somehow the Mini Lindy caught my eye. I am tall (5'10) with a very long torso and size 12/14 US and I'm worried the length will be way too short for me. I've only seen a couple posts (quoted below) about how this bag looks on someone with my frame, so would love for others to chime in with mod shots for help visualizing. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nikka007 sorry I know I am quoting a super old post - wondering if you could compare the strap length to other popular bags. In particular I'd love to know how much longer/shorter it is than the Chanel mini rectangular, the WOC, or the square mini. I see on Fashionphile here that it's about 24.25 total length (strap length + handle drop), which is similar to the Chanel WOC at 24.5 total length. The WOC hits me perfectly but from mod shots it really seems like the Mini Lindy is super short so maybe the Fashionphile measurement isn't accurate, or maybe it just sits higher because of the shape? Would love your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this mod shot @Antje_MUC! How would you compare the strap drop to other mini bags? I unfortunately only really have Chanel mini bags to compare to- any idea how the strap drop compares? And have you still been enjoying the bag? TIA!


Ill be honest - I can’t remember but recall it was ridiculously short (Chanel mini is just short but doable). There is a post from a guy who is 6ft tall and it’s visible there how short the mini Lindy strap is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-bags-review.1046197/


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Antje_MUC said:


> I am 5 10 and quite curvy. I think it is a nice fit even for curvy women. Another photo below. (My Minilindy magically changed color overnight) I am comfortable to wear Kelly to Go, Mini Evelyne and this one crossbody. My no go list for crossbody: Constance (18 & 24), small rectangular Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 5199090





Antje_MUC said:


> PS. Another photo from the time when I was really heavy. I hope this helps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199105



Thank you so much for these pics @Antje_MUC ! I love yours and think it looks fabulous on you - great color choice as well.



nikka007 said:


> Ill be honest - I can’t remember but recall it was ridiculously short (Chanel mini is just short but doable). There is a post from a guy who is 6ft tall and it’s visible there how short the mini Lindy strap is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-bags-review.1046197/



Thanks I love this comparison! I think for my style personally I prefer crossbody to hit a little lower unless it is a flat shape. Good to know you think it is a shorter fit than a Chanel mini. I think I'll ultimately just have to find one to try on from a preloved shop or something to see how it lays on me


----------



## Bb_atx

ItsPurseonal said:


> I can't believe I am saying this because I posted in the unpopular opinions thread that the Lindy is not an attractive bag at all, but somehow the Mini Lindy caught my eye. I am tall (5'10) with a very long torso and size 12/14 US and I'm worried the length will be way too short for me. I've only seen a couple posts (quoted below) about how this bag looks on someone with my frame, so would love for others to chime in with mod shots for help visualizing. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @nikka007 sorry I know I am quoting a super old post - wondering if you could compare the strap length to other popular bags. In particular I'd love to know how much longer/shorter it is than the Chanel mini rectangular, the WOC, or the square mini. I see on Fashionphile here that it's about 24.25 total length (strap length + handle drop), which is similar to the Chanel WOC at 24.5 total length. The WOC hits me perfectly but from mod shots it really seems like the Mini Lindy is super short so maybe the Fashionphile measurement isn't accurate, or maybe it just sits higher because of the shape? Would love your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this mod shot @Antje_MUC! How would you compare the strap drop to other mini bags? I unfortunately only really have Chanel mini bags to compare to- any idea how the strap drop compares? And have you still been enjoying the bag? TIA!


Hi tall friend! I’ve had the same questions and wasn’t able find much online myself. Recently was lucky enough to receive a mini Lindy so here are 2 mod shots. I don’t have a crossbody pic but can take one.

For reference I’m 6’ size 12 (but currently verrry pregnant). It is a tiny bag and looks so but it’s functional and not as out of proportion as say a mini Kelly would be. 

I hope it helps!


----------



## Antje_MUC

ItsPurseonal said:


> Thanks I love this comparison! I think for my style personally I prefer crossbody to hit a little lower unless it is a flat shape. Good to know you think it is a shorter fit than a Chanel mini. I think I'll ultimately just have to find one to try on from a preloved shop or something to see how it lays on me


Due to different shapes it is difficult to compare. I did NOT buy the small Chanel because I thought it looks ridiculous on me. Picture below so you can contrast and compare … I think it depends not only on your height but also your shape. The gentleman showing the different mini bags has broad and strong shoulders which uses up a lot of strap. As a woman I have narrower shoulders and some bags e.g. the Mini Evelyne come down much further despite my rather long upper body.


----------



## heifer

My nephew owns a mini Lindy as well, and he doesn't mind the length of the strap..he's very positively impressed by the space capacity of the bag. I'm adding some pictures of him wearing the bag for reference - on my it looks odd and it's not really my cup of tea..


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Bb_atx said:


> Hi tall friend! I’ve had the same questions and wasn’t able find much online myself. Recently was lucky enough to receive a mini Lindy so here are 2 mod shots. I don’t have a crossbody pic but can take one.
> 
> For reference I’m 6’ size 12 (but currently verrry pregnant). It is a tiny bag and looks so but it’s functional and not as out of proportion as say a mini Kelly would be.
> 
> I hope it helps!



Thank you so much @Bb_atx! The bag looks great on you. It is really helpful to visualize where it might sit on me - like I said I have a long torso so I think it would hit me about where it hits you. Do you ever wear it crossbody? Also congrats on your pregnancy! 




Antje_MUC said:


> Due to different shapes it is difficult to compare. I did NOT buy the small Chanel because I thought it looks ridiculous on me. Picture below so you can contrast and compare … I think it depends not only on your height but also your shape. The gentleman showing the different mini bags has broad and strong shoulders which uses up a lot of strap. As a woman I have narrower shoulders and some bags e.g. the Mini Evelyne come down much further despite my rather long upper body.
> View attachment 5199510



Thank you for this comparison shot @Antje_MUC! And great point about the different body shapes. The Chanel sits a little lower on me so I think maybe the mini Lindy would work… I am excited about finding somewhere to try it on



heifer said:


> My nephew owns a mini Lindy as well, and he doesn't mind the length of the strap..he's very positively impressed by the space capacity of the bag. I'm adding some pictures of him wearing the bag for reference - on my it looks odd and it's not really my cup of tea..
> 
> View attachment 5199564



Thank you for sharing @heifer! He definitely rocks it sitting higher like that but I feel like with a larger chest, the high crossbody doesn’t quite have the same look on me.

thanks again all for sharing, hopefully these are also helpful comparisons and mod shots for other similarly tall or curvy people! I will let you know when/if I’m able to try one on for myself


----------



## dearmatt

ItsPurseonal said:


> I can't believe I am saying this because I posted in the unpopular opinions thread that the Lindy is not an attractive bag at all, but somehow the Mini Lindy caught my eye. I am tall (5'10) with a very long torso and size 12/14 US and I'm worried the length will be way too short for me. I've only seen a couple posts (quoted below) about how this bag looks on someone with my frame, so would love for others to chime in with mod shots for help visualizing. Thank you!



Hi! I'm 5'10" and 170lbs, sorry for the rough pic but I hope this helps. I think the strap length is perfect and I hate when people say this - BUT IT HOLDS MORE THAN I THOUGHT


----------



## Bb_atx

ItsPurseonal said:


> Thank you so much @Bb_atx! The bag looks great on you. It is really helpful to visualize where it might sit on me - like I said I have a long torso so I think it would hit me about where it hits you. Do you ever wear it crossbody? Also congrats on your pregnancy!


Updated to add a few pics. ML, Evelyne TPM, and YSL wallet on chain (for reference as a typical WOC).


----------



## ItsPurseonal

dearmatt said:


> Hi! I'm 5'10" and 170lbs, sorry for the rough pic but I hope this helps. I think the strap length is perfect and I hate when people say this - BUT IT HOLDS MORE THAN I THOUGHT



Hahaha glad to hear it holds a lot! It looks great on you - thanks for sharing the pic! A perfectly proportional mini bag  



Bb_atx said:


> Updated to add a few pics. ML, Evelyne TPM, and YSL wallet on chain (for reference as a typical WOC).



This is so helpful thank you! It is kind of an optical illusion that the ML strap seems short but really it hits you about where the Evelyne hits you, but the bag itself is just short. I feel like this could work for me. Thanks again, really helpful photos!


----------



## Sydny2

dearmatt said:


> Hi! I'm 5'10" and 170lbs, sorry for the rough pic but I hope this helps. I think the strap length is perfect and I hate when people say this - BUT IT HOLDS MORE THAN I THOUGHT


 Thank you Matt!! I was waiting for your model shot! Cuz I want mini Lindy too!!! I’m about the same frame as you!


----------



## Monique1004

Mini lindy Bleu Nuit with GHW


----------



## Ball

Monique1004 said:


> Mini lindy Bleu Nuit with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205170


Congratulations!!  We are bag twins!  I got the exact same bag last week!


----------



## xray

Can't believe I had to wait 2 years for a mini-lindy... patience pays off eventually.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mini Lindy verso Rose Mexico/Rouge Piment


----------



## nonotan

Hi Everyone,

I'm considering to get a mini lindy. I would like to seek for your advice on which leather is best for mini lindy. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Heyawesome

lovelyhongbao said:


> Caire with gold hardware. So in love with it.


Hihi... so nice !!! Do you find hard to maintain this color? Color or dirt stains ?


----------



## tadhana

Opinions please, which one to pick for ML bleu du nord or feu?


----------



## gracecska

shellan310 said:


> Opinions please, which one to pick for ML bleu du nord or feu?


I'd personally go with feu, because it can suit both summer and fall/winter clothes... I find bleu du nord is a hard color to pair, it's in that awkward between territory of neither a neutral nor a pop color.


----------



## Antje_MUC

shellan310 said:


> Opinions please, which one to pick for ML bleu du nord or feu?


I think here the answer lies in your wardrobe - I started with Feu and now have Anémone …


----------



## tadhana

gracecska said:


> I'd personally go with feu, because it can suit both summer and fall/winter clothes... I find bleu du nord is a hard color to pair, it's in that awkward between territory of neither a neutral nor a pop color.


Never thought about the seasons, excellent point! My heart is telling me bleu du nord but my brain tells me to choose feu. 


Antje_MUC said:


> I think here the answer lies in your wardrobe - I started with Feu and now have Anémone …


I know for sure bleu du nord will work out better. I am hesitant because I have 2 blue bags already. If I choose feu, it’s because I just wanted to add a different color to my collection…hence my dilemma.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Antje_MUC

shellan310 said:


> Never thought about the seasons, excellent point! My heart is telling me bleu du nord but my brain tells me to choose feu.
> 
> I know for sure bleu du nord will work out better. I am hesitant because I have 2 blue bags already. If I choose feu, it’s because I just wanted to add a different color to my collection…hence my dilemma.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts!



I hope you have the chance to check out the two colors "in person". I have heard complaints from people that they feel that bleu du nord appears like a "dirty" blue. Feu is very very close to the Hermes boxes. So even if you have no access to the bag, you can try out if an Hermes box complements your favorite outfits. Personally I think one can never have enough blue bags  (I have at least four blue Hermes bags in deep blue, bleu electric, bleu nuit and bleu sapphire and then another four by other brands


----------



## chococatx

nonotan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm considering to get a mini lindy. I would like to seek for your advice on which leather is best for mini lindy. Thank you in advance.


IMO, clemence is a very good leather for the mini lindy. It wears well, and scratches are less noticeable.

I would definitely go for a dark neutral like black, grey, navy or gold. The back of the mini lindy does rub against your clothes so you will have some wear on the back if you use the bag regularly. I like PHW since the mini lindy is a casual looking bag and PHW has a more casual vibe than GHW.

In the end, it's all up to personal preference!


----------



## tadhana

Antje_MUC said:


> I hope you have the chance to check out the two colors "in person". I have heard complaints from people that they feel that bleu du nord appears like a "dirty" blue. Feu is very very close to the Hermes boxes. So even if you have no access to the bag, you can try out if an Hermes box complements your favorite outfits. Personally I think one can never have enough blue bags  (I have at least four blue Hermes bags in deep blue, bleu electric, bleu nuit and bleu sapphire and then another four by other brands


Thank you for your reply!  I think that’s what I needed to hear… that it’s ok to get another blue bag, especially if I know it will work for me. Normally, I am not that fickle minded but when I see these beautiful bag collections on tpf, it makes me second guess my decision.  Thank you for making me realize that. Btw, saw the two and the blue is perfect!


----------



## chibigogo

It also depends on whether u like warm color (feu) or cool color (bdn)…


----------



## Antje_MUC

shellan310 said:


> Btw, saw the two and the blue is perfect!


Glad I could help! Please do not hesitate to post a picture as soon as you receive your beauty. I am quite curious what it looks like now!


----------



## noreen_uk

Bb_atx said:


> Updated to add a few pics. ML, Evelyne TPM, and YSL wallet on chain (for reference as a typical WOC).


tq for the comparison ... i really love ML but the strap is short on me as i am a CB lover and most my bags are CB ... i already told my SA to remove my WL on ML ... what a shame


----------



## Madabouttheorangebag

shellan310 said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I think that’s what I needed to hear… that it’s ok to get another blue bag, especially if I know it will work for me. Normally, I am not that fickle minded but when I see these beautiful bag collections on tpf, it makes me second guess my decision.  Thank you for making me realize that. Btw, saw the two and the blue is perfect!


I bought a bleu du nord ML in the summer (my post is somewhere back there on the thread) and I am finding it is working very well this winter. I guess the clue is in the colour name - blue of the north which suggests the cool northern light. I wear a lot of navy blue and it goes brilliantly with that. I had a lot of gushing in store the other day! Difficult choice though as the feu would also look great with navy. Orange is the complementary colour to blue on the colour wheel. I might get something in feu one day but for me it is a nice to rather than must have.  I hope this helps with your decision


----------



## tadhana

chibigogo said:


> It also depends on whether u like warm color (feu) or cool color (bdn)…


Very true! Decided on bdn, thank you!


Antje_MUC said:


> Glad I could help! Please do not hesitate to post a picture as soon as you receive your beauty. I am quite curious what it looks like now!


Will do! It is the cutest thing!


Madabouttheorangebag said:


> I bought a bleu du nord ML in the summer (my post is somewhere back there on the thread) and I am finding it is working very well this winter. I guess the clue is in the colour name - blue of the north which suggests the cool northern light. I wear a lot of navy blue and it goes brilliantly with that. I had a lot of gushing in store the other day! Difficult choice though as the feu would also look great with navy. Orange is the complementary colour to blue on the colour wheel. I might get something in feu one day but for me it is a nice to rather than must have.  I hope this helps with your decision


I saw your funny post and picture, it actually helped me decide on bleu du nord.  Love how you explained the color and glad to know that you are using it during the winter. Thank you! 

Will post pictures soon!


----------



## tadhana

Bleu du nord


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Heyawesome said:


> Hihi... so nice !!! Do you find hard to maintain this color? Color or dirt stains ?


Thank you. I carry it a bit more careful, due to the light color. But the clemence leather is easy to take care, so don't need to be super careful.


----------



## Antje_MUC

shellan310 said:


> Bleu du nord
> View attachment 5249545
> View attachment 5249546
> View attachment 5249547
> View attachment 5249548


Very, veeery nice and it looks really good on you! I would have also preferred this one over feu!


----------



## pixie114

I initially have my name on a gray color but my SA contacted me today and said he has rose shocking in mini lindy for me. I like rose extreme but looks slightly purple and muted? Thoughts?


----------



## Ethengdurst

pixie114 said:


> I initially have my name on a gray color but my SA contacted me today and said he has rose shocking in mini lindy for me. I like rose extreme but looks slightly purple and muted? Thoughts?


I would take any mini Lindy if I were you, they’re so hard to come by. Unless you’re sure you’re gonna get a grey offer and you’re really set on it. I got a feu one last year and I’m glad I took it or else I wouldn’t be able to get one now.


----------



## lalaland_H

pixie114 said:


> I initially have my name on a gray color but my SA contacted me today and said he has rose shocking in mini lindy for me. I like rose extreme but looks slightly purple and muted? Thoughts?


Get it, rose shocking is so pretty! unless it absolutely can't go with your wardrobe. I have been waiting for mine for 1.5 yrs and they told me to wait another 2yrs. Then recently I got a surprise offer in rose mexico, was over the lol


----------



## mika7777777

I am SHOCKED to see how much Mini Lindy holds. It holds everything I carry in my (Sellier) K25, plus more! And it is so adorable!!


----------



## showgratitude

shellan310 said:


> Opinions please, which one to pick for ML bleu du nord or feu?


While bleu de nord is nice, feu is stunning! I'd go with feu.


----------



## pixie114

lalaland_H said:


> Get it, rose shocking is so pretty! unless it absolutely can't go with your wardrobe. I have been waiting for mine for 1.5 yrs and they told me to wait another 2yrs. Then recently I got a surprise offer in rose mexico, was over the lol


I have Rose Mexico in Bearn, love colorful wallets! Another reason why I hesitated a little but would have loved this in Vert Bosphore. But love love love mini lindy and I think I’ll regret it if I pass this to wait for another offer in different color. Will be picking it up this weekend


----------



## mskatvb

Is the Mini Lindy hard to come by now? Is it a quota bag? 
I want a neutral tone one maybe in Gold or Etoupe. 
I like in Alezan too heard its a new color? Saw this on Hermes Portugal page, interior is Biscuit but sold out.


----------



## CoalaP

Hi- Has anyone seen or own a mini lindy in vert amande?  I got offered a framboise recently, but would like to add a more neutral colour to my wishlist.


----------



## coreenmd

Hi! Any petite girls out here with a mini lindy? Considering getting one and kind of worried about the strap length. Feel free to answer here or dm me if you’re keen to help a fellow petite girl out haha. Thanks loves!


----------



## cuselover

any help is appreciated. I am trying to compare rose mexico vs rose shocking to decide which color i want for mini lindy. I was able to find rose shocking pictures in this thread but having a hard time finding rose mexico, can any one share?


----------



## Notorious Pink

cuselover said:


> any help is appreciated. I am trying to compare rose mexico vs rose shocking to decide which color i want for mini lindy. I was able to find rose shocking pictures in this thread but having a hard time finding rose mexico, can any one share?



gee, I’d love to help you, but my pics make them look very similar!
I guess in person, rose shocking (left) is slightly more pink and softer, rose Mexico (right)  is slightly more red and brighter.


----------



## carlinha

coreenmd said:


> Hi! Any petite girls out here with a mini lindy? Considering getting one and kind of worried about the strap length. Feel free to answer here or dm me if you’re keen to help a fellow petite girl out haha. Thanks loves!


I'm 5'2" and it's perfect


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> I'm 5'2" and it's perfect
> View attachment 5302636


Looking fabulous!!!


----------



## debykf

carlinha said:


> I'm 5'2" and it's perfect
> View attachment 5302636


You look perfect!!!! Is this color framboise?


----------



## lalaland_H

cuselover said:


> any help is appreciated. I am trying to compare rose mexico vs rose shocking to decide which color i want for mini lindy. I was able to find rose shocking pictures in this thread but having a hard time finding rose mexico, can any one share?


my rose mexico ML  hope this helps!


----------



## CoalaP

This is Frambiose, can't really capture in the photo, but there is a purply undertone.


----------



## pearlgrass

CoalaP said:


> This is Frambiose, can't really capture in the photo, but there is a purply undertone.
> View attachment 5304053



STUNNING


----------



## Lkb

coreenmd said:


> Hi! Any petite girls out here with a mini lindy? Considering getting one and kind of worried about the strap length. Feel free to answer here or dm me if you’re keen to help a fellow petite girl out haha. Thanks loves!



I am 5”1 and think the strap is okay ! My new fav colour jaune poussin in ghw


----------



## serene

Lkb said:


> I am 5”1 and think the strap is okay ! My new fav colour jaune poussin in ghw


Fits you so well!! I don’t really care for mini lindys but this makes me double think it


----------



## carlinha

Notorious Pink said:


> Looking fabulous!!!


Thank you


----------



## carlinha

debykf said:


> You look perfect!!!! Is this color framboise?


Thank you so much.  It's Rose Shocking in Clemence


----------



## carlinha

Lkb said:


> I am 5”1 and think the strap is okay ! My new fav colour jaune poussin in ghw


Omg so in love with this color


----------



## luckylove

Lkb said:


> I am 5”1 and think the strap is okay ! My new fav colour jaune poussin in ghw



This is really lovely on you!


----------



## Logic

Asking for opinion please I’m usually a colour person but thought I’d get something dark and versatile for my wardrobe so put down dark colour mini lindy including black. I just got offered a black with phwd, should I take it?


----------



## H’sKisses

Logic said:


> Asking for opinion please I’m usually a colour person but thought I’d get something dark and versatile for my wardrobe so put down dark colour mini lindy including black. I just got offered a black with phwd, should I take it?



Do you still want it? I’m assuming you did at one point since you mentioned you asked for it.


----------



## Logic

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Do you still want it? I’m assuming you did at one point since you mentioned you asked for it.


Yes I asked for it and black is versatile but I would love colour more. The ML is hard to come by so don’t want to risk changing preference and waiting. I might love it when I see it. The photos don’t do black justice as I saw a display on the shelf once


----------



## my.lux.journey

Logic said:


> Asking for opinion please I’m usually a colour person but thought I’d get something dark and versatile for my wardrobe so put down dark colour mini lindy including black. I just got offered a black with phwd, should I take it?



I like grained leather and wanted a mini lindy in clemence leather neutral colour ghw, but I was offered Alezan in swift phw.
Was a bit hesitant cos I'm really afraid of swift, but after reading this thread I felt more relieved.
It adds variety to my collection, loving the bag to bits


----------



## Logic

my.lux.journey said:


> I like grained leather and wanted a mini lindy in clemence leather neutral colour ghw, but I was offered Alezan in swift phw.
> Was a bit hesitant cos I'm really afraid of swift, but after reading this thread I felt more relieved.
> It adds variety to my collection, loving the bag to bits


Thanks for sharing your experience, what a lovely neutral Alezan is and swift is very nice leather, brings out the colour different to the pebble clemence! Congrats!


----------



## Littlemissgiggles

I was able to get a mini lindy in Rose Extreme for Christmas last yr after months of endless searching. I really want another one in a blue tone. Does anyone know if the mini lindy comes in Blue Jean? I really love this color


----------



## Littlemissgiggles

coreenmd said:


> Hi! Any petite girls out here with a mini lindy? Considering getting one and kind of worried about the strap length. Feel free to answer here or dm me if you’re keen to help a fellow petite girl out haha. Thanks loves!


    I am 5’3 & own a mini lindy. The straps are perfect for my height. Hope this helps


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

I found a new way to carry the mini lindy and am loving the bag even more! You can hand carry like a little tote by putting the strap through the handle and tie it up with a twilly if need be.


----------



## foxyqt

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> I found a new way to carry the mini lindy and am loving the bag even more! You can hand carry like a little tote by putting the strap through the handle and tie it up with a twilly if need be.
> View attachment 5350392


Ohh I love this! Pleeease do a tutorial


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

Sorry I've been a little busy so haven't checked the forums.  I got the idea from this youtuber who showed 3 different ways to carry it.  Here's the link:


----------



## hermes&chanel

Will some share the price of the mini Lindy touch in USD? Thanks in advance!


----------



## foxyqt

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> Sorry I've been a little busy so haven't checked the forums.  I got the idea from this youtuber who showed 3 different ways to carry it.  Here's the link:



Thank you!


----------



## Summerof89

Introducing ML in blue pale with ghw, no filter.


----------



## pearlgrass

Summerof89 said:


> Introducing ML in blue pale with ghw, no filter.
> 
> View attachment 5371615


WOW    She is GORGEOUS! Love the color with gold h/w.


----------



## Summerof89

pearlgrass said:


> WOW    She is GORGEOUS! Love the color with gold h/w.


thank you! I can't tell whether she is more grey or more blue


----------



## Faerieh

SA surprised me with a mini lindy in Vert Criquet in 2021 and at first I wasn’t sure about the color but that didn’t stop me from rejecting it because I know it’s also a bit elusive.

i find it cute, impractical and absurd ❤️
haha  love it!


----------



## Orchidlady

mskatvb said:


> Is the Mini Lindy hard to come by now? Is it a quota bag?
> I want a neutral tone one maybe in Gold or Etoupe.
> I like in Alezan too heard its a new color? Saw this on Hermes Portugal page, interior is Biscuit but sold out.



My friend got offered a gold one at LAX but she turned it down. Maybe check out that store if you have a chance.


----------



## Zanayaka

Offered a Mini Lindy after 6 months of waiting!!! My SA said it is the first one she saw coming into the store for monthsssss!!!


----------



## Kristy0316

After one year waiting and my SA secretly brought this biscuit  mini lindy for me


----------



## mp4

Just about 2.5 years waiting.  Menthe phw.  The next one hopefully won’t take as long!


----------



## rapunzeldances

I read some people have to spend a certain amount for a mini Lindy.  What is a general ballpark typical spend requirement for a competitive boutique?


----------



## Summerof89

My new baby in etoupe.


----------



## pearlgrass

Summerof89 said:


> My new baby in etoupe.
> View attachment 5390869



Love this cutie in Etoupe with GHW   PERFECT!!


----------



## Ada123

Finally got this baby after almost 9 months wait….Craie ghw
Looking for an organizer I won’t use the ML without one.


----------



## eve27

Dear ladies and gentlemen, need your advice. There are mini lindys in my wishlist colors: menthe, deep blue and feu. All these colors I wanted in another styles: ideally b25 in deep blue swift, b30 in feu clemanse and kp in menthe swift. For mini lindy I prefer clemanse however both swift and clemanse are my favorite H leathers. I’m thinking about buying ML in one of the mentioned colors however because of the strap that will be near to the face when you wear it crossbody I’m doubting that pop color near to my face will irritates me and moreover to my mind ML looks the best in some neutral colors (to my mind black is the cutest). If strap would be removable I would go for any of the pop colors. But sadly it’s not. What would you recommend?


----------



## elliesaurus

eve27 said:


> Dear ladies and gentlemen, need your advice. There are mini lindys in my wishlist colors: menthe, deep blue and feu. All these colors I wanted in another styles: ideally b25 in deep blue swift, b30 in feu clemanse and kp in menthe swift. For mini lindy I prefer clemanse however both swift and clemanse are my favorite H leathers. I’m thinking about buying ML in one of the mentioned colors however because of the strap that will be near to the face when you wear it crossbody I’m doubting that pop color near to my face will irritates me and moreover to my mind ML looks the best in some neutral colors (to my mind black is the cutest). If strap would be removable I would go for any of the pop colors. But sadly it’s not. What would you recommend?


Can you see them in person? Otherwise, I would say pass because it sounds like you have very specific color-to-bag combos and if you buy a ML in those colors, you're going to look at them and feel like you settled. If you can see them in person and figure out if they will work for you, then that's a different story! 

As for the strap - I honestly don't really pay attention/notice mine when I'm wearing my bag. The ML actually sticks out from my body enough that I'm looking at my bag more than the strap, if that makes sense.


----------



## eve27

elliesaurus said:


> Can you see them in person? Otherwise, I would say pass because it sounds like you have very specific color-to-bag combos and if you buy a ML in those colors, you're going to look at them and feel like you settled. If you can see them in person and figure out if they will work for you, then that's a different story!
> 
> As for the strap - I honestly don't really pay attention/notice mine when I'm wearing my bag. The ML actually sticks out from my body enough that I'm looking at my bag more than the strap, if that makes sense.


I don’t think I will be offered to see let’s say two at the same time since you know they show one and then if you hesitate and pass it’s low probability to be offered same specs again. 
i Feel like when you have some bags in your collection and it’s not your first one you become very picky because already have some colors and like some leathers more than others.That’s what happened to me when I made my SO for k28 in epsom by seeing only small leather goods in this leather and then it appeared that I don’t like that leather. 
Thank you for your reply dear.


----------



## Miss Al

eve27 said:


> Dear ladies and gentlemen, need your advice. There are mini lindys in my wishlist colors: menthe, deep blue and feu. All these colors I wanted in another styles: ideally b25 in deep blue swift, b30 in feu clemanse and kp in menthe swift. For mini lindy I prefer clemanse however both swift and clemanse are my favorite H leathers. I’m thinking about buying ML in one of the mentioned colors however because of the strap that will be near to the face when you wear it crossbody I’m doubting that pop color near to my face will irritates me and moreover to my mind ML looks the best in some neutral colors (to my mind black is the cutest). If strap would be removable I would go for any of the pop colors. But sadly it’s not. What would you recommend?



I have an anemone ghw swift ML and been using it v v often. The bag sticks out from my body and the strap is not near my face. I don't see any issue with a pop colour. I personally think ML looks good in a pop colour. 

As for colour, buy whichever colour you like. I love pinks, reds and purples. H makes many variations of the same colour family. 

For example pink: I have Rose Tyrien B, Rose Azalee KP, Rose Extreme Mini K II, Rose Shocking Jige, Rose Indien Jige.... All are pinks but slightly different shades and all are lovely. You never run out of options with Hermes.


----------



## musingsu

Ada123 said:


> Finally got this baby after almost 9 months wait….Craie ghw
> Looking for an organizer I won’t use the ML without one.
> 
> View attachment 5398965


congrats!  what organizer did you decide on and may i ask how you store her?  i just got my VP last weekend!


----------



## musingsu

hermes&chanel said:


> Will some share the price of the mini Lindy touch in USD? Thanks in advance!


i just purchased a VC in swift for $10,100 last weekend


----------



## WKN

Bringing out my lime Lindy for the first time!


----------



## orangepinkie

WKN said:


> Bringing out my lime Lindy for the first time!
> View attachment 5421063
> View attachment 5421064


This pairing puts such a big smile on my face. Lovely!


----------



## musingsu

any suggestions for storing this beauty?  organizers?


----------



## Book Worm

WKN said:


> Bringing out my lime Lindy for the first time!
> View attachment 5421063
> View attachment 5421064


This is just SO stinkin' cute!


----------



## chubstersmom

Ada123 said:


> Finally got this baby after almost 9 months wait….Craie ghw
> Looking for an organizer I won’t use the ML without one.
> 
> View attachment 5398965


Congrats!  It’s gorgeous!  I got the zoomoni organizer for my ML and love it.


----------



## chubstersmom

musingsu said:


> any suggestions for storing this beauty?  organizers?


I got the zoomoni and love it


----------



## elliesaurus

Out of curiosity, what is the point of a bag organizer for the ML? The bag itself is already so small. Doesn't it just reduce capacity?


----------



## Hedgehog101

elliesaurus said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the point of a bag organizer for the ML? The bag itself is already so small. Doesn't it just reduce capacity?


I ordered one for mine so the inside won't get dirty. I have a light colored ml.


----------



## attrapereve

Hi everyone. Ive just gotten my first ML in nata ostrich. and it's my first ostrich. how will ostrich hold up? im kind of worried of using the bag but that aside, the bag is just lovely!


----------



## Summerof89

loulourella said:


> Hi everyone. Ive just gotten my first ML in nata ostrich. and it's my first ostrich. how will ostrich hold up? im kind of worried of using the bag but that aside, the bag is just lovely!


Careful with Oil and cream, the pores will darken overtime but that’s a natural process of the ostrich. I loooooove ostrich and nata is Devine. Show us!


----------



## baileylab

Everybody looking great!!


----------



## attrapereve

Summerof89 said:


> Careful with Oil and cream, the pores will darken overtime but that’s a natural process of the ostrich. I loooooove ostrich and nata is Devine. Show us!



here!  and thanks for the tips!!


----------



## ladypark9145

Here is my ML mauve received from my recent Hawaii trip❤


----------



## fashiongodess*

loulourella said:


> here!  and thanks for the tips!!


its gorgeous!!


----------



## ladypark9145

fashiongodess* said:


> its gorgeous!!


Thanks love!


----------



## Bagsbags18

Recently started my Hermes journey earlier this year, still waiting for my B25 to come, but my SA is kind enough to offer me this mini lindy while waiting for my Baby B❤


----------



## eve27

Ladies and gents, need your advice again: few months ago I was asking what would you choose between few colours and thank you for your answers. The reason was because my SA asked what color do I want and I provided him few options. After that it was very long silence and then he came up with Terre bateau (which I don't like in general and never wished to have) and then with black swift touch with ghw. Everything was unmatched because I love swiftt but prefer Clemense in ML, don't want black, don't like exotics and in general prefer PHW for more casual bags as I consider ML casual. So I passed. A day ago I saw gold Clemense ghw on a website but I was not in rush to buy because for gold I prefer PHW and same day my SA offered me exactly same bag as I saw on a website. I do not have anything in gold but for ML wanted in this color/leather combination but with PHW... I know that gold hardware will irritates me probably but I feel like I can waited for ages for exact color/leather/hardware combination. I know I'm very picky and at the same time I tired to wait. don't know what to do: go for it or pass? My SA tells that since the new big store opened in the region all the stock goes there and the only MLs that he received were the one that I just mentioned here.


----------



## elliesaurus

eve27 said:


> Ladies and gents, need your advice again: few months ago I was asking what would you choose between few colours and thank you for your answers. The reason was because my SA asked what color do I want and I provided him few options. After that it was very long silence and then he came up with Terre bateau (which I don't like in general and never wished to have) and then with black swift touch with ghw. Everything was unmatched because I love swiftt but prefer Clemense in ML, don't want black, don't like exotics and in general prefer PHW for more casual bags as I consider ML casual. So I passed. A day ago I saw gold Clemense ghw on a website but I was not in rush to buy because for gold I prefer PHW and same day my SA offered me exactly same bag as I saw on a website. I do not have anything in gold but for ML wanted in this color/leather combination but with PHW... I know that gold hardware will irritates me probably but I feel like I can waited for ages for exact color/leather/hardware combination. I know I'm very picky and at the same time I tired to wait. don't know what to do: go for it or pass? My SA tells that since the new big store opened in the region all the stock goes there and the only MLs that he received were the one that I just mentioned here.


I hardly notice the hardware on my ML so I'd take it but if you are truly picky and it will irritate you, I would pass.


----------



## acrowcounted

eve27 said:


> Ladies and gents, need your advice again: few months ago I was asking what would you choose between few colours and thank you for your answers. The reason was because my SA asked what color do I want and I provided him few options. After that it was very long silence and then he came up with Terre bateau (which I don't like in general and never wished to have) and then with black swift touch with ghw. Everything was unmatched because I love swiftt but prefer Clemense in ML, don't want black, don't like exotics and in general prefer PHW for more casual bags as I consider ML casual. So I passed. A day ago I saw gold Clemense ghw on a website but I was not in rush to buy because for gold I prefer PHW and same day my SA offered me exactly same bag as I saw on a website. I do not have anything in gold but for ML wanted in this color/leather combination but with PHW... I know that gold hardware will irritates me probably but I feel like I can waited for ages for exact color/leather/hardware combination. I know I'm very picky and at the same time I tired to wait. don't know what to do: go for it or pass? My SA tells that since the new big store opened in the region all the stock goes there and the only MLs that he received were the one that I just mentioned here.


It sounds like you’ve set yourself up to regret regardless which choice you make. If you accept the bag, the GHW will always bug you and you will have wished you had waited for PHW. You also won’t likely get an offer for a PHW anytime soon if you take the GHW because it’s such a highly requested bag. If you turn down the bag, you will wish you had a mini lindy and regret passing on it…_until_ the perfect bag arrives. The perfect bag will come eventually so I would wait (and PHW seems to be much more prevalent in the mini lindy anyway so it should be the easier one to get in time). 

Also, I hate when SAs make excuses. We all know stock is tight, just say it’s not available yet. Telling me that another store is getting the great items just makes me want to say to the SA “Haha, maybe I should go shop at the new big store then…”


----------



## ladypark9145

Bagsbags18 said:


> Recently started my Hermes journey earlier this year, still waiting for my B25 to come, but my SA is kind enough to offer me this mini lindy while waiting for my Baby B❤
> 
> View attachment 5443010


Love that color!!!


----------



## showgratitude

eve27 said:


> Ladies and gents, need your advice again: few months ago I was asking what would you choose between few colours and thank you for your answers. The reason was because my SA asked what color do I want and I provided him few options. After that it was very long silence and then he came up with Terre bateau (which I don't like in general and never wished to have) and then with black swift touch with ghw. Everything was unmatched because I love swiftt but prefer Clemense in ML, don't want black, don't like exotics and in general prefer PHW for more casual bags as I consider ML casual. So I passed. A day ago I saw gold Clemense ghw on a website but I was not in rush to buy because for gold I prefer PHW and same day my SA offered me exactly same bag as I saw on a website. I do not have anything in gold but for ML wanted in this color/leather combination but with PHW... I know that gold hardware will irritates me probably but I feel like I can waited for ages for exact color/leather/hardware combination. I know I'm very picky and at the same time I tired to wait. don't know what to do: go for it or pass? My SA tells that since the new big store opened in the region all the stock goes there and the only MLs that he received were the one that I just mentioned here.


If the GHW will irritatate you then why would you like to buy it? Pass.


----------



## eve27

Dear all, would like to share my happiness with you! Just a day ago I texted that I don’t know what to do because the hardware on the bag hasn’t matched my wishes and today my SA surprised me with exact color/leather/hardware combo! Mini Lindy in gold color clemense leather PHW is mine! 
so dreams come true! Wish you all the same!


----------



## Hedgehog101

eve27 said:


> Dear all, would like to share my happiness with you! Just a day ago I texted that I don’t know what to do because the hardware on the bag hasn’t matched my wishes and today my SA surprised me with exact color/leather/hardware combo! Mini Lindy in gold color clemense leather PHW is mine!
> so dreams come true! Wish you all the same!


Congrats! Real life example of never hurt to ask and speak what's really on our mind!


----------



## mrdnguyen

Hello all!  I am fairly new to Hermes and started shopping in May at my local boutique after an unsuccessful trip at FSH. I was paired with a Sales Supervisor and after purchasing a few items I had mentioned about wanting a Evie TPM. On my second visit, I casually mentioned about the Evie again with the same SA and was then offered an Evie TPM in Bleu France. I had told my SA that I wished for a Mini Lindy that same visit and she mentioned that will be difficult. So my big question is how long did my fellow Hermes lovers have to wait for your Mini Lindy? Is it harder than a quota bag? And do you think I should continue to ask for the Mini Lindy on my next visit? Currently I am not after a quota bag. I would imagine that a Mini Lindy would be easier to acquire than a quota bag. Many thanks!


----------



## ladypark9145

mrdnguyen said:


> Hello all!  I am fairly new to Hermes and started shopping in June at my local boutique after an unsuccessful trip at FSH. I was paired with a Sales Supervisor and after purchasing a few items I had mentioned about wanting a Evie TPM. On my second visit, I casually mentioned about the Evie again with the same SA and was then offered an Evie TPM in Bleu France. I had told my SA that I wished for a Mini Lindy that same visit and she mentioned that will be difficult. So my big question is how long did my fellow Hermes lovers have to wait for your Mini Lindy? Is it harder than a quota bag? And do you think I should continue to ask for the Mini Lindy on my next visit? Currently I am not after a quota bag. I would imagine that a Mini Lindy would be easier to acquire than a quota bag. Many thanks!



I've heard that mini lindy is treated as almost a quota bag as it is difficult to get. If your SA said it's difficult, that means you need to spend more and buy more items (in my case, that was what it meant) to meet your quota.


----------



## mrdnguyen

Thank you for the response @ladypark9145. Good to know that piece of info. No wonder it's quite hard to obtain. I already spent quite a bit...close to 7k. I guess I need to show more patience with my SA and within myself. Hopefully, I can manifest the Mini Lindy soon and luckily I still have more items on my wishlist. But for now, I will enjoy my Evie TPM.


----------



## oneone4

mrdnguyen said:


> Thank you for the response @ladypark9145. Good to know that piece of info. No wonder it's quite hard to obtain. I already spent quite a bit...close to 7k. I guess I need to show more patience with my SA and within myself. Hopefully, I can manifest the Mini Lindy soon and luckily I still have more items on my wishlist. But for now, I will enjoy my Evie TPM.


Good luck! Congrats on the bleu France evie, at least! It’s a gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color!

how was your FSH appointment unsuccessful? Sorry to hear!


----------



## carlinha

mrdnguyen said:


> Hello all!  I am fairly new to Hermes and started shopping in May at my local boutique after an unsuccessful trip at FSH. I was paired with a Sales Supervisor and after purchasing a few items I had mentioned about wanting a Evie TPM. On my second visit, I casually mentioned about the Evie again with the same SA and was then offered an Evie TPM in Bleu France. I had told my SA that I wished for a Mini Lindy that same visit and she mentioned that will be difficult. So my big question is how long did my fellow Hermes lovers have to wait for your Mini Lindy? Is it harder than a quota bag? And do you think I should continue to ask for the Mini Lindy on my next visit? Currently I am not after a quota bag. I would imagine that a Mini Lindy would be easier to acquire than a quota bag. Many thanks!


it literally took YEARS (2, maybe 3??) for me to get my one and only mini Lindy (rose shocking PHW), so yes, i would say as hard to get (if not more than some) quota bags depending on color, leather, HW etc.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Ahhh my SA surprised me with this cutie after a rough 2 weeks- mini lindy in swift mauve sylvestre


----------



## twgrl

Heres my Mini Lindy Ostrich in Fuchsia


----------



## VcaHaddict

Here is my Mini Lindy Touch in swift leather


----------



## Mirame

Just collected my etoupe phw mini lindy and touch rodeo. Love my sweet SA


----------



## foxyqt

Mirame said:


> View attachment 5572706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just collected my etoupe phw mini lindy and touch rodeo. Love my sweet SA


Gorgeous! Both Lindy & Rodeo


----------



## elliesaurus

Mirame said:


> View attachment 5572706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just collected my etoupe phw mini lindy and touch rodeo. Love my sweet SA


Love the contrast stitching! Etoupe looks so dark here, I was surprised to see your caption.


----------



## Mirame

elliesaurus said:


> Love the contrast stitching! Etoupe looks so dark here, I was surprised to see your caption.


Thanks  love the stitching too. The color is darker due to lighting I guess. It was night time.


----------



## Mirame

foxyqt said:


> Gorgeous! Both Lindy & Rodeo


Thank you


----------



## mrdnguyen

Thank you @oneone4! I actually didn't receive an appt after several attempts at FSH. It was disheartening, however, I did enjoy my time at Sevres as they were more willing to show Mens leather goods without appt. 

@carlinha 2 or 3 years omg! I wonder if the chances of getting a mini lindy be greater if I live in a big city.  

I am drooling for the 4 ML reveals since I last posted. Congrats!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Mirame said:


> View attachment 5572706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just collected my etoupe phw mini lindy and touch rodeo. Love my sweet SA


Goes perfect!!!


----------



## Mirame

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Goes perfect!!!


thank you


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Guys - if you can only ever have one Mini Lindy, what color/leather/hardware would you get it in?  Just curious!


----------



## jenngu

I have gold with gold hardware and feel very happy with it.  But I do wish for a second in a fun color.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

PrincessTingTing said:


> Guys - if you can only ever have one Mini Lindy, what color/leather/hardware would you get it in?  Just curious!


Probably nata with GHW in clemence


----------



## waterlily112

I feel like with this particular style it looks best in neutral colors. I'm waiting for my SA to help me secure one in gold or chai with phw.


----------



## Summerof89

PrincessTingTing said:


> Guys - if you can only ever have one Mini Lindy, what color/leather/hardware would you get it in?  Just curious!


etoupe / gold / black in tc with gold hardware.
I have 2 - etoupe and poussin and I am done, ML collection complete. I find myself using etoupe the most


----------



## tonkamama

PrincessTingTing said:


> Guys - if you can only ever have one Mini Lindy, what color/leather/hardware would you get it in?  Just curious!


I prefer my mini casual bags in pop colors, it’s a mini bag, it should be fun.  I have other H bags mostly in neutral colors therefore there is no reason to repeat the neutral colors on my mini bags.


----------



## fandmcarebear

siriwan said:


> Mini lindy Sauge GHW.☺️☺️


Oh lord this color is a dream!!


----------



## CCchanel

Loving my new Mini Lindy, Black Clemence with PHW & just a "pop" of color with
a beautiful red twilly!


----------



## CoalaP

PrincessTingTing said:


> Guys - if you can only ever have one Mini Lindy, what color/leather/hardware would you get it in?  Just curious!


I picked mauve sylvestre with PHW, but I feel it is more a summer bag. Also, I have other neutral color H bags. Otherwise I think I will go for etoupe.


----------



## Luny_94

PrincessTingTing said:


> Guys - if you can only ever have one Mini Lindy, what color/leather/hardware would you get it in?  Just curious!


Bamboo or Cactus Clemence with PHW, hope to score this combo soon


----------



## v_fashionn

CoalaP said:


> I picked mauve sylvestre with PHW, but I feel it is more a summer bag. Also, I have other neutral color H bags. Otherwise I think I will go for etoupe.


I recently got this exact combo and love it to death! Pop of colors go so well for mini bags.


----------



## mrdnguyen

What was your prespend before getting a Mini Lindy as it is almost considered a quota bag? Thanks


----------



## v_fashionn

mrdnguyen said:


> What was your prespend before getting a Mini Lindy as it is almost considered a quota bag? Thanks


I don’t keep track.. but I’ve definitely spent 1.5:1 to a qb?


----------



## Siu2786

Hi ladies, desperately need help! Is there a difference in strap length for the Z stamp and U stamp mini lindys? I’m 160cm and worried that the mini Lindy strap will be too long for me!


----------



## gracecska

Does anyone have any reports or photos on wear and tear for the ostrich mini lindy? I'm aware that grease/oil and contact with hands need to be avoided, but was wondering how the strap and body of the bag fared over time. Love the look of ostrich in the ML but not sure if it's right for such a casual, carefree bag.


----------



## v_fashionn

Siu2786 said:


> Hi ladies, desperately need help! Is there a difference in strap length for the Z stamp and U stamp mini lindys? I’m 160cm and worried that the mini Lindy strap will be too long for me!


I’m 5’0 & own a U stamp and it hits right at my hip! I’ve attached a photo for reference, if it helps.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

v_fashionn said:


> I’m 5’0 & own a U stamp and it hits right at my hip! I’ve attached a photo for reference, if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585154


That twilly goes perfect with your mini lindy!


----------



## v_fashionn

Goobydoobydoo said:


> That twilly goes perfect with your mini lindy!


Tysm! It was originally for the Craie/nata p18 I requested for but still haven’t received one after over a year.. but got lucky to get a ML instead that paired well!


----------



## justywusty

My Mini Lindy in Feu with PHW.


----------



## thelucky1

Magnolia Mini Lindy with PHW.  I am not a huge fan of the regular sized Lindys, but this bag is so cute!


----------



## chubstersmom

elliesaurus said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the point of a bag organizer for the ML? The bag itself is already so small. Doesn't it just reduce capacity?


Surprisingly, it fits perfectly and doesn’t reduce much capacity at all.  The thought of having anything spill inside would kill me


----------



## chubstersmom

ladypark9145 said:


> Here is my ML mauve received from my recent Hawaii trip❤
> 
> View attachment 5430114


Congrats!  It’s beautiful!  I also got my ML from Hawaii back in April.  I think Hawaii must get a decent supply of them since I know another person who got one right after me too!


----------



## starlitgrove

My mini Lindy has been my most used bag! Whenever I think of using something else, I just end up reaching for the ML cause I know I won’t have any issue fitting all my stuff inside.

I’m hoping my bday month of September will be kind to me and give me another ML (in Alezan or Biscuit heehee).

But I’ve been out of the loop lately - is there a new style for the ML strap? Yesterday at NBS, someone had either a nata or craie ML with a thicker (wider), patterned strap. Sort of similar to the Evie TPM’s strap. Is this a new style? I couldn’t take a photo as we were passing each other on the stairs.


----------



## Kinj01

chubstersmom said:


> Surprisingly, it fits perfectly and doesn’t reduce much capacity at all.  The thought of having anything spill inside would kill me


I use the belt dust bag as an insert to protect the inside


----------



## floflo

starlitgrove said:


> My mini Lindy has been my most used bag! Whenever I think of using something else, I just end up reaching for the ML cause I know I won’t have any issue fitting all my stuff inside.
> 
> I’m hoping my bday month of September will be kind to me and give me another ML (in Alezan or Biscuit heehee).
> 
> But I’ve been out of the loop lately - is there a new style for the ML strap? Yesterday at NBS, someone had either a nata or craie ML with a thicker (wider), patterned strap. Sort of similar to the Evie TPM’s strap. Is this a new style? I couldn’t take a photo as we were passing each other on the stairs.


Yes - I saw at a store in Spain where they had a ML in Nata with a yellow patterned canvas strap (Maxi Quadrille?). Looks very cute… but I was already happy with the etoupe ML that I took on vacation and didn’t inquire further. 

Good luck to score a new bag in your birthday month! ♥️


----------



## Hedgehog101

starlitgrove said:


> My mini Lindy has been my most used bag! Whenever I think of using something else, I just end up reaching for the ML cause I know I won’t have any issue fitting all my stuff inside.
> 
> I’m hoping my bday month of September will be kind to me and give me another ML (in Alezan or Biscuit heehee).
> 
> But I’ve been out of the loop lately - is there a new style for the ML strap? Yesterday at NBS, someone had either a nata or craie ML with a thicker (wider), patterned strap. Sort of similar to the Evie TPM’s strap. Is this a new style? I couldn’t take a photo as we were passing each other on the stairs.


Yes there is a new style with patterned strip. Like this one:


----------



## lebagfairy

Hello! Could anyone who also has the Chanel rectangle mini compare the strap length of that to the mini lindy? Also the mini roulis?


----------



## Trekkie

Hi everyone, 

I thought there was a mini Lindy thread but couldn't find it, mods please feel free to move this post if needed. 

I've been eyeing the mini Lindy for ages thinking it was the perfect sized small bag. But I tried it on at the airport and it was smaller then I thought. I've watched reviews which it seemed bigger in. Obviously at the airport I could't put things inside to guage it's capacity either. I love the look and strap length but now worry it will be slightly too small. My fiance often asks me to carry his keys and sunglasses in my bag when we are out. 

I have also tried on the Lindy 26 and really love the size but hate the the strap length. I wish it came in a long strap option. 

Anyone who has the mini if you can give me an idea of what it can comfortably carry I would super appreciate it.


----------



## mizznana

I carry a lip balm, a lipstick, my house keys, a mini hand sanitizer, tissues, a calvi duo, a Bastia, and AirPods. I can also fit in my iPhone pro max but only after a few uses. When the bag was new it’s was hard to get it in because the leather was stiffer then. Oh and I use a thin linen insert.

Edit: and it’s my main go-to bag because it’s easy to use and fits surprisingly a lot. It also fits my passport as I use this bag for travel. Hope that helps.


----------



## elliesaurus

The ML is my favorite bag and it fits way more than it looks. However, if you are carrying your fiance's sunglasses, it likely won't fit if you're keeping the sunglasses in a case. I use an iPhone 12 Pro Max and it _just_ fits in the ML. 

I generally carry my phone, compact Bearn wallet, keys, hand sanitizer, a folded lightweight reusable, small pack of tissues, lip balm with to spare. Once in awhile, I might even put my son's little stuffy or toy car in my ML (with all of the above).


----------



## missBV

i love the mini Lindy! It’s super useful. Great for travelling as well! Highly recommended!


----------



## mp4

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-hermes-mini-lindy-thread.1004034/page-82

here you go


----------



## Trekkie

mizznana said:


> I carry a lip balm, a lipstick, my house keys, a mini hand sanitizer, tissues, a calvi duo, a Bastia, and AirPods. I can also fit in my iPhone pro max but only after a few uses. When the bag was new it’s was hard to get it in because the leather was stiffer then. Oh and I use a thin linen insert.
> 
> Edit: and it’s my main go-to bag because it’s easy to use and fits surprisingly a lot. It also fits my passport as I use this bag for travel. Hope that helps.





elliesaurus said:


> The ML is my favorite bag and it fits way more than it looks. However, if you are carrying your fiance's sunglasses, it likely won't fit if you're keeping the sunglasses in a case. I use an iPhone 12 Pro Max and it _just_ fits in the ML.
> 
> I generally carry my phone, compact Bearn wallet, keys, hand sanitizer, a folded lightweight reusable, small pack of tissues, lip balm with to spare. Once in awhile, I might even put my son's little stuffy or toy car in my ML (with all of the above).


Super helpful info thanks lovely people. I'm typically pretty minimal in what I carry personally, just a small wallet (just picked up a calvi duo yay), phone, lip balm, my keys if I drove and maybe some panadol.  Maybe the fiance will have to carry his own glasses lol. 

I'll go back to dreaming about a mini Lindy. Still hoping it might be a wedding gift from my soon to be DH.


----------



## starlitgrove

Hi @Trekkie , you might find this post useful as it has photos of what can fit, including sunglasses I believe:


gracie05 said:


> What fits in each of my minis- mini Lindy holds the most by a long shot! No comparison really
> View attachment 4776498
> View attachment 4776499
> View attachment 4776500
> View attachment 4776503
> View attachment 4776501
> View attachment 4776502
> 
> Hope these pics help someone, I know posts like these on TPF have always helped me in the past


----------



## Trekkie

starlitgrove said:


> Hi @Trekkie , you might find this post useful as it has photos of what can fit, including sunglasses I believe:


Thanks so much! This is exactly what I needed to see. I'm definitely aiming for one now. Just got to figure out what colour to go after.


----------



## mp4

Trekkie said:


> Super helpful info thanks lovely people. I'm typically pretty minimal in what I carry personally, just a small wallet (just picked up a calvi duo yay), phone, lip balm, my keys if I drove and maybe some panadol.  Maybe the fiance will have to carry his own glasses lol.
> 
> I'll go back to dreaming about a mini Lindy. Still hoping it might be a wedding gift from my soon to be DH.


I can fit this plus sunglasses -aviators- so you should be good.  This mini bag is the most usable for me in the Hermes line I‘ve owned by leaps!


----------



## MiaT

There's a mini that just appeared on the US site!  If anyone can nab it...



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CK6W/


----------



## BB8

MiaT said:


> There's a mini that just appeared on the US site!  If anyone can nab it...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lindy-mini-bag-H079086CK6W/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615516


Missed it! Thanks for sharing, though!


----------



## MiaT

BB8 said:


> Missed it! Thanks for sharing, though!


Ahhh I hoped someone here would have been able to snatch it up.  I was so surprised to see it - available - not just the "opps" statement.  I logged on to various countries searching for a specific bag and then the MINI LINDY showed up.  One moment it wasn't there and the next it was....


----------



## litostar

Ahhh I just wanted to share my excitement on here! I first started with H in 2020 during the pandemic, what got me into H was honestly the ML and I was placed on a waitlist then. A b25 and k25 later and 2.5+ years of wait I finally got the text from my SA to go in tmr! I have no idea the colour combo so that’ll be a surprise but just so hyped to finally get this bag lol stock from my country is just incredibly sad I can’t believe it’s been so long


----------



## pearlgrass

litostar said:


> Ahhh I just wanted to share my excitement on here! I first started with H in 2020 during the pandemic, what got me into H was honestly the ML and I was placed on a waitlist then. A b25 and k25 later and 2.5+ years of wait I finally got the text from my SA to go in tmr! I have no idea the colour combo so that’ll be a surprise but just so hyped to finally get this bag lol stock from my country is just incredibly sad I can’t believe it’s been so long


Congrats! Can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## litostar

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see your reveal


Sharing ML in noir with ghw! My SA is so wonderful she knew I wanted a neutral and preference was ghw!


----------



## MissApple

litostar said:


> Sharing ML in noir with ghw! My SA is so wonderful she knew I wanted a neutral and preference was ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5618270


Congratulations!!! Mini Lindy is such a cute and useful bag, and black makes it more versatile!!! Enjoy carrying this cutie.


----------



## litostar

MissApple said:


> Congratulations!!! Mini Lindy is such a cute and useful bag, and black makes it more versatile!!! Enjoy carrying this cutie.


Thank you! Apparently black being a classic is also a boring colour so she said it’s the “easiest” to get haha works for me though


----------



## jtsechu

How hard is it to get a mini lindy blue?


----------



## DoggieBags

litostar said:


> Sharing ML in noir with ghw! My SA is so wonderful she knew I wanted a neutral and preference was ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5618270


We’re bag twins! Wear your ML in good health. It’s such a useful little bag.


----------



## acrowcounted

jtsechu said:


> How hard is it to get a mini lindy blue?


Pretty hard.


----------



## fashiongodess*

From what I’ve seen on the website, the mini Lindy is coming with a shorter 95 cm strap. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## OrangeGraphite

Anyone looking for a verso framboise/rouge sellier? https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lindy-mini-verso-bag-H082607CKAM/


----------



## xoxonatasia

My mini lindy nata verso sesame, also known as, oat milk chai latte ☺️


----------



## v_fashionn

xoxonatasia said:


> My mini lindy nata verso sesame, also known as, oat milk chai latte ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5631783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631793


Stunning!


----------



## Chakoala

Excited to share my mini lindy in Rose Azalee 
Picture taken next to my lindy 26 in Rose Jaipur
Love my lindy 26 as well but I wanted a bag which is more “pink”. So happy that I got this cutie


----------



## lavieauralenti

Hi everyone, any thoughts on swift or clemence leather? I'm leaning towards swift since it's lighter. I don't own anything in swift leather but hoping it ages well.


----------



## Hedgehog101

lavieauralenti said:


> Hi everyone, any thoughts on swift or clemence leather? I'm leaning towards swift since it's lighter. I don't own anything in swift leather but hoping it ages well.


I personally prefer clemence leather as I think it's not as easy to get dirty comparing to swift. I have a nata clemence and it's still in very good condition after I took it with me to a long trip.


----------



## hokatie

litostar said:


> Sharing ML in noir with ghw! My SA is so wonderful she knew I wanted a neutral and preference was ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5618270


Congrats! It’s beautiful. 
ML is on my wishlist for 2 years too.


----------



## litostar

hokatie said:


> Congrats! It’s beautiful.
> ML is on my wishlist for 2 years too.


I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## hokatie

litostar said:


> I hope you get yours soon!


Thank you! I hope so


----------



## carlinha

I'm overjoyed to finally get my second mini Lindy   
Nata clemence GHW



I only got my first one earlier this year January 2022 after waiting 2-3 years (rose shocking clemence PHW), so now 10 months later I have my second 

I could not love them more, this is currently my most used bag style, I find it so cute and practical especially with a toddler!


----------



## missBV

carlinha said:


> I'm overjoyed to finally get my second mini Lindy
> Nata clemence GHW
> View attachment 5657807
> 
> 
> I only got my first one earlier this year January 2022 after waiting 2-3 years (rose shocking clemence PHW), so now 10 months later I have my second
> 
> I could not love them more, this is currently my most used bag style, I find it so cute and practical especially with a toddler!
> View attachment 5657808


Congrats! I’m very in love with ML as well. I love the bolide charm! I need to get one!


----------



## carlinha

missBV said:


> Congrats! I’m very in love with ML as well. I love the bolide charm! I need to get one!


Thank you!  Yes the bolide charm is super adorable (and functional) as well!!  Hope you get one!


----------



## heytae

My SA texted me that she had a mini lindy in trench for me. I was extremely excited as I love the color and (I think) it's a rare color.

However, when I got to the shop, it was gold color. I was a bit disappointed as I thought I got trench. Some of my friends said I should be happy as they think gold is a more popular color.

Anyways, I'm still very happy I got the bag. It is so cute!


----------



## carlinha

heytae said:


> My SA texted me that she had a mini lindy in trench for me. I was extremely excited as I love the color and (I think) it's a rare color.
> 
> However, when I got to the shop, it was gold color. I was a bit disappointed as I thought I got trench. Some of my friends said I should be happy as they think gold is a more popular color.
> 
> Anyways, I'm still very happy I got the bag. It is so cute!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658388


Congrats!!!  It's a classic, and I'm sure you will get lots of use out of it!


----------



## missBV

Really love the mini Lindy. A very useful bag. Thanks for allowing me to share


----------



## carlinha

missBV said:


> Really love the mini Lindy. A very useful bag. Thanks for allowing me to share
> 
> View attachment 5659787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659789


So beautiful!

I completely agree, it's such a good bag!!


----------



## carlinha

Sharing some modeling pics of my newest baby Nata
In cold and hot weather 
It works either way!
(I am 5'2" for reference)


----------



## missBV

carlinha said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> I completely agree, it's such a good bag!!


thanks so much!


----------



## mcpro

lavieauralenti said:


> Hi everyone, any thoughts on swift or clemence leather? I'm leaning towards swift since it's lighter. I don't own anything in swift leather but hoping it ages well.


   first time using my Mini Lindy swift for 2 consecutive weeks ,I used it dailywhile im traveling in different countries.

    I'm telling you I cant believe how durable it is, first ,it rained and got wet, I can see the wet spot on my bag , but in few minutes,  all the spots are  gone.. 

   2nd, I was eating lunch, and I was shocked when the food landed  on my bag, and I can see the oil spot , I  panicked and just dabbed it with dry towel,  apparently I still can see the oil spot,  after 2 days I inspect  my bag, the oil spot was gone, can't even see  any trace where the food landed ...and my bag is new again.


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m so happy to be able to join the club with my new Mini Lindy in Lime, Clemence, PHW. The fact that I got it from Paris FSH is the cherry on top!


----------



## carlinha

Prada Prince said:


> I’m so happy to be able to join the club with my new Mini Lindy in Lime, Clemence, PHW. The fact that I got it from Paris FSH is the cherry on top!
> 
> View attachment 5681355
> View attachment 5681356
> View attachment 5681357


Love this little ray of sunshine!!!  Congrats!!!  What a special treat from FSH!


----------

